# "OUR BIG, FAT DISNEYLAND ROADTRIP" The End 4/20 pg. 44 Better Than Cats...



## UtahMama

According to the stollen Home Depot Mickey Mouse Head Paint Chips (LGMHPC) Countdown Chart I made on my kitchen pantry door, there's just 5 days till GO-TIME! ((yayyyyy!))

Five days before you leave to do a pre-trip is good. 40 days before is very wrong. That's what I did for our last trip, Sept. '06. Maybe you've read, "OUR BIG, FAT DISNEY VACATION"? Sorry, that sounded braggish. I really had fun doing it, so here we go again!

I grew'd up in Brea, California and have been to Disneyland over 100 times and well-remember ticket books and the Submarine Ride and the America Sings carousel and the Electrical Light Parade. 

I could hear the fireworks being set off in Anaheim most every summer night from my bed. The "Poof-Poof" sound in the distance gave my heart a flutter as I imagined them. 

I think we're taking a minute to drive by the house I lived in to snap some pictures. I hope they're nice people dwelling there now and dont mind a Suburban-load of Utahans taking pictures of their home! Shoot, maybe I'll knock on the door and peek inside. Hopefully they're home  .

My younger sister had her second daughter back last December and I'm anxious to visit them. They also have a new home which they offerd to let us stay at. I said, "You do remember I have 4 kids, right?" then told her, thanks, but no, we'd stay at a good neighbor hotel. At least I THINK it's a good neighbor hotel.

But this trip we only have 3 kids. Our 17 year old is staying home. Alone. He cant miss school. He's a senior this year and is currently taking college applicable classes he cant miss. He also is in the middle of some management training at his job, Arby's, he can not miss. So he insists he'll be fine. I wont be! He'll be 18 this May, so I guess I can and should trust him. PLUS, his girlfriend will be out of town that week  . 

Just yesterday, DS17 put something in our microwave that caused a fire, complete with FLAMES! He had set my microwaveable flax seed and lavender neck pillow in there in such a way that it prevented the carousel from turning. It's suposed to be set for 30 seconds at a time, shaking in between, but he went ahead and set it for 6 full minutes and sat his behind on the couch to watch tv. We walked in to a horrible burning smell and the microwave still on with flames inside...with 2 minutes remaining on the timer  !

O....Kayyyyy! He got some calm-ish lecturing from me for 20 minutes. Poor thing is stuck without a microwave to cook with while he's the man of the house. I told him he cant cook at all. Nothing! He can eat cereal or sandwiches! Or, he can get his food from Arby's like he usually does.

Is it possible to be this off topic? 

I'll give you our big  plans and then introduce this family!!!

My DH works crazy hours. 6 PM to 6 AM 3 or 4 nights a week. It stinks! So, on Feb. 23rd after coming home from work, we'll depart for our 10 hour drive. Ten hours trapped in the Suburban with MY "kids"!!!!!!! I'll let that sink in for a second. We joke about duct tape. We joke about mama needing a little "sumpin-sumpin" to help her temper stay calm and sweet, like leftover c-section pain medication.  

We are armed with a DVD player with both fresh and familiar dvd's. We've got 2 Gameboys, books, road games, little treats for good kids, MP3's, books on CD (for me), Suduko puzzle books, and enough junk food to keep us bouncing off the vinyl interior of our prison-on-wheels. Also, enough bribes, empty threats, evil-eyes, cans of "whoop-bum", and earplugs to make Super Nanny proud. Ten (10) hours...

I do not do well confined for that long. I am bound to pull-over and go all Donald Duck on them. But for now, I'm thinking positively. Going to my laughing placce...oh, Splash Mtn. is CLOSED for our visit. So is Fantasmic, and the Disneyland Railroad, Mr. Toad's, and a few more I dont really care about. 

Ten hours.

We're staying at a Holiday Inn at a dirt cheap rate. My DH's sister works for them and got us a great rate....woo hoo! That was hard! There's a golf thing going on in Anaheim and good rooms are really hard to come by. Funny, "Days Inn" had plenty of rooms  

February 24th is our 1st park day. We just got AP's in the mail cool1: ) and have to have our pictures taken for those first thing when we get there. 
This is our California Adventure day but we'll be having dinner at Blue Bayou...with Cap'n Jack of course.

February 25th is Riley's 7th birthday. He's going to make the most out of his birthday button, I tell you what! We're having his birthday breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen since we liked "Chef Mickey's" at the Contemporary in WDW so much. That night we'll be dining at the Rainforest Cafe. Oh, did I say "night?" I meant at 3:30! It's a party of 10 with my sister and her family and my mother....so 3:30 is all they had. We're greatful for the time we got. Maybe it'll be less crowded? Maybe the food will taste better? This is his official "party". His gift from us was a POC MP3 Player we already gave him to keep him quiet for the drive. We loaded it up with hours and hours of music for him. Oh, this is our Disneyland day  

February 26th is also Disneyland day but also to repeat our favorites at DCA and maybe DTD. 

We are Pin Traders, so we've gotten a crapload of pins for cheap on e-bay. *Yes, they're "real"*. We got enough for each of us to have 10. That should last roughly 25 minutes on day one. 


We leave back home bright and early on the 27th. All forlorn and planning next trip!

Meet the Family...(nice to meetcha!)

Me, Wendy, Turning 40 this year and happy about it. Posess a weird sense of humor and am currently dieting (WISH thread if interested). I'm "nice" is how most people describe me. Nice-nice-nice. I do have an inner bad girl that hopefully will come out for this Trip Report. Bad is much more interseting than "nice", dontcha think?

DH47,Ron, geez, he's getting up there! He's nice too but is the opposite of me in most ways. We do have Disney in common, so it works. He's is the living, breathing character Goofy...if Goofy was a nerd. He really is a nice guy and would give you the shirt off his back (as would I  ) He is a GREAT dad and loves his kids. Inable to say "No" to them, which I have NO problem doing! 

DS17,Jordan...staying home to dog and house-sit. I am hoping this isn't a bad choice on my part.

DS8, Dallen....stubborn, smart, silly, sentimental. He isn't embarrassed to kiss me good-bye in front of his friends. Hope that trait lasts. Rambo Pin Trader.

DS7, Riley...super shy. Painfully shy, but sweet as can be. He pin-trades by approaching a CM and pointing to whichever pin he wants to trade. He scopes out the most valuable pin and always makes a savvy business deal. All with the simple point of a finger.

DD2, Norah...She was our "surprise" baby and is a wonderful handful. She knows how to "work it" with tantrums and the puss-in-boots face from Shrek II. She's got her daddy wrapped around her itty bitty finger. I'm on to her. We've been practicing playing "kitty" with her new harness LEASH device to keep her from running off. So far it's great fun meowing at strangers as we navigate Walmart.



Only 5 more days till our big, fat, adventure! The Suburban has been maintananced and cleaned. Our snacks are stashed in there (mostly so I wont eat them). We are SOoooooo ready! 

Hope you are too!!!!



FOR DISUNC....

Go to page 14, 17, 21, 26, 33, 38, 41, 44


----------



## the Fidge

Yiipppeee!! UM is headed for Disney, I wonder if the park has any idea what they are in for!!!

Have a great time, daring leaving a teen at home!  Birthday buttons rock this family!  Dh wnated to swoop in as all the hot chicky CM were well wishing DS what a riot!  DS had to hide it under the pillow it was amusing!

Are you taking a focker with you??

Oh and can you PM the ebayer you bought from, I am a bit skiddish for fear of not getting a "right" pin if you know what I mean!

Can't wait to hear more.....will live vicarously through you till my trip iin April!


----------



## dwheatl

Hurray for Riley-that's a great b-day. George Harrison of the Beatles, Renoir, Jackie Gleason, Dwheatl, and now Riley. When I told DCA that it was my birthday, I got the Goofy phone call and a pack of freshly made tortillas! Work that button!

Glad to see I'm not the only mama to use the leash at DL. I liked being able to let the kids burn off a little energy without jumping into the Rivers of America or climbing the Martian mountains at the entrance to Tomorrowland. 

Looking forward to your actual trip (I guess I better finish my TR, huh?).


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Uma, great to see you have started your trippie. Can't wait to read when it's done!

I was wondering why this page looks so different, just figured out it must be the Disneyland board (the Disneyland links at the top are a clue !)

You sure will be missed around the Dis when you are gone, though...


----------



## snowwite

UtahMama said:


> According to the stollen Home Depot Mickey Mouse Head Paint Chips Countdown Chart I made on my kitchen pantry door, there's just 5 days till GO-TIME! ((yayyyyy!))
> 
> We've been practicing playing "kitty" with her new harness LEASH device to keep her from running off. So far it's great fun meowing at strangers as we navigate Walmart.



I had to laugh at your practice runs at Wally world. That is too funny!
Have a terrific time.
We still have two months to go so reading your report will help pass the time!


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

Oh boy!  The Utahans hit California!  Looking forward to reading all about the "10 hour drive".  I'll be sure to cover my monitor with plastic wrap and wear Depends undergarments! 
Did you know they still have the Electric Light Parade at DCA?  I think it runs nightly... have to check my Disneyland Dashboard for ya!


----------



## eeyore45

Patiently waiting for the paint chip countdown to hit zero~~

well, then of course we have to wait for you to have the adventure!!  

You're so much more than nice!!!  

 

Take lots and lots of pictures please!!!


----------



## lexmelinda

WENDY!!!! Five more days!!! Are you SSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited??

Sorry about the microwave.  Anxious to see how Jordan does "home alone". I guess his girlfriend's trip sealed the deal, heh?  

Here's hoping you don't need the duct tape! (Take it just in case.)

Love the first installment and can't wait to hear more when you return!


----------



## dance2874

Yeah, another UM trippie!! Cant wait for more. I am slightly jealous of your trip, but I will be happy for you  We moved from CA about 3 yrs ago...we lived 30 min from DL and I miss it.


----------



## WheatThins

I didn't read it but I didn't want you to think I didn't care.  

Wheat Thins


----------



## mousehouselover

I know y'all are going to have a great time! I can't imagine doing anything with the UTM clan that isn't fun. We'll miss our threadmama while you're gone.


----------



## pumpkinfish

And so it begins!

FYI...Mr.Toad is up and running for our trip! It was going to be down for refurb, but it got pushed back to March! So we can ride our hearts out  .


----------



## celerystalker

Yay! So do the disneyland people do the agmhpc from hd? Do you have treat bags ready for disers you might meet? 
I don't know how it works on the west coast!!


----------



## winkers

10 hours is nothin!  When we drove to disneyland it was a 20 hour trip in a mini van with 4 kids, dh, and mother inlaw.  Yes, 7 people in a  minivan.................and I wonder why I'm crazy.   I'm excited to read all about your trip!


----------



## NAB

Snacks only for the good ones  Well that should keep you on your diet then because I know how bad you can be..... 

Please takes lots of pictures. I have never been.

Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pigget74

The 26th is my 13th wedding anniv.  Have a great trip.


----------



## Libade

I'm IN.  From the beginning this time!  If you can call page 2 the BEGINNING!

I want to be on a diet too.  Well, no, I don't.  That's the problem.  I want to WANT to be on a diet.  Instead of being really really good at being OFF a diet.  And eating everything in sight.  sigh.


----------



## Bee

Hello Mama!

I am here and I cant wait to read about your adventures in DL.  We loved the original Soarin and the rollercoaster at Calif. Adventure.  We also loved the Alladin program there.  Not sure if they still have it, but it was the first thing my kids did at any Disney Park.

So, I will wait....  and wait   and wait   for you to write this report.  Maybe you will finish it before we are both 40.  

Love ya, Bee


----------



## duncanssweetie

Hey there, Nice, nice, nice bad girl !!! (I thought I was the only one that people called that, since my horns hold up my halo) 

I'm onboard for this one, too Mama and can't wait to read more.

I am working on pretrippie myself but don't want to post it too early, kwim? I think you're the only one that can pull off a PTR 42 days out  

I can't wait to read about Disneyland since the last time I was there I was 2 and would love to go again.


----------



## Minnie_Moo

Uma, I second Bee on seeing the Alladin show.  Loved it!  Get there earlyish, though, so you can be in the lower section.  We were WAY up at the top of the theater and wished we were closer to the stage.

Even though some of the "E-Ticket" rides will be closed, at least the castle won't have a big blue magic-spoiling tarp on it like it had when I went a few years ago   

I'm looking forward to your trip report.  Maybe I can keep up this time


----------



## MommyPoppins

> UMA Said: DD2, Norah...She was our "surprise" baby and is a wonderful handful. She knows how to "work it" with tantrums and the puss-in-boots face from Shrek II. She's got her daddy wrapped around her itty bitty finger. I'm on to her. We've been practicing playing "kitty" with her new harness LEASH device to keep her from running off. So far it's great fun meowing at strangers as we navigate Walmart.



I CANNOT believe you put your child on a leash! What kind of Mom are you anyway? 

 

You should attach her to one of those retractable ones. She can take a running start and then you press that little button and she'll come to a screaching halt.  

My 2 year old has his own retractable "leash". I accidently let go of his hand for a second, he takes off like an olympic sprinter and I run after him and grab his collar. I think a leash would be a good thing for him. I just hate the "looks" from Mothers better than I. You know? The ones with 1 child, designer clothes, manicured hands(and feet) and a nanny? I mean, how could I ever compare with that?


----------



## Adi12982

5 days!!  I cannot wait to read about your trip - fell in love with your last TR. . . . sad it's over, so I'm happy there is a new one starting!

I'm wishing you a safe and hapy trip!


----------



## DisneyJo

Wow Wendy end of page 2 already, I'm jumping on here quick as I missed your last TR as it was just soooooo long, you must be so popular.


----------



## summersk

Coming out of lurkdom to cheer!!!  Another Utahmama trip report is soon to be here!!! Yippee!  You are so much more than nice!  Don't forget funny, and a GREAT author!  Have a WONDERFUL  trip!  As you can see the peeps are waiting eagerly to hear about it!  

Kelly


----------



## Kay7979

I can't wait to hear all about your trip. I haven't been to DL in years. It was before California Adventure was a glimmer in the Imagineers' eyes. 

I hope you survive the ten hour ride. If it gets boring, just play the "What is my son cooking at home right now?" road game. Remember: No microwave. Here are a few to get you started: 

1) Hot dogs on a stick over the burner on your gas stove

2) Grilled Cheese sandwiches - electric iron set on High - No steam

3) Pan-fried granola bars made with Flax Seed Pillow stuffing

4) Reheated 5 for $5.00 Arby Sandwiches using the "Cottons/High Heat setting on your dryer.  

HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!


----------



## jbmom

Oh, I'm jumping on this baby now.  Last time I didn't find it until the end!  

Kudos to you for trusting your son home alone.  While mine are still kind of small (8 and 5), I'm dreading that day!

We drove the Disney World from Michigan in Sept.  My dh who I love dearly decided we should take the car instead of the full sized van.  If I can live through it you'll do just fine!

Great start, can't wait for more!


----------



## corinnak

I   Can   Hardly  Stand   The   Suspense!

You are a bold one!  10 hours is about as long as I can stand riding in the car.  Actually, one time I rode 12 hours with my BIL and SIL while 5 months pregnant .  On the way home, I insisted that we break it into two 6 hour days.  

I am sure your son will be fine - that microwave thing was a fluke, I'm sure! 

So how is the packing coming along?  Have fun!


----------



## mikayla73

I am looking forward to when you get back and get busy on the TR! Not to rush your trip or anything, but you TR's are great ... you have multiple now so yes it's TR's! 

DH grew up in the Anaheim area, when he took me to DL for my first time in 2004 we did the "drive around and check out the places where he lived" thing too. It was a lot of fun and interesting. We too were the weirdo's snapping pics of houses/apts that he once lived in.   One of the houses he lived in he could see the Matterhorn from his kitchen window! Another good thing is he already knew where most everything was so no maps to frequently check  

We still have a couple months before we get to go, so I am waiting patiently. NOT!!! So in the mean time I will live vicariously through you ... 

Have a great trip and here's some pixie dust for you and you and you ....


----------



## UtahMama

MommyPoppins said:


> I CANNOT believe you put your child on a leash! What kind of Mom are you anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> You should attach her to one of those retractable ones. She can take a running start and then you press that little button and she'll come to a screaching halt.
> 
> My 2 year old has his own retractable "leash". I accidently let go of his hand for a second, he takes off like an olympic sprinter and I run after him and grab his collar. I think a leash would be a good thing for him. I just hate the "looks" from Mothers better than I. You know? The ones with 1 child, designer clothes, manicured hands(and feet) and a nanny? I mean, how could I ever compare with that?



I dare you to have 4 harnesses and lead them down Main Street. I LOVE the looks from those manicured ladies! And the "Tsk-Tsking" old ladies. 

You'd fit in perfectly with 4 kids under 6 and pregnant in Utah....maybe #5 will be your girl? What a princess she'd be.


I think I totally will attach her stylish safety harness (LEASH) to a retractable lead. Oh, the visual on that cracks me up!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Kay7979 said:


> I can't wait to hear all about your trip. I haven't been to DL in years. It was before California Adventure was a glimmer in the Imagineers' eyes.
> 
> I hope you survive the ten hour ride. If it gets boring, just play the "What is my son cooking at home right now?" road game. Remember: No microwave. Here are a few to get you started:
> 
> 1) Hot dogs on a stick over the burner on your gas stove
> 
> 2) Grilled Cheese sandwiches - electric iron set on High - No steam
> 
> 3) Pan-fried granola bars made with Flax Seed Pillow stuffing
> 
> 4) Reheated 5 for $5.00 Arby Sandwiches using the "Cottons/High Heat setting on your dryer.
> 
> HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!



Thank You! How comforting! I'm picturing Risky Business II, staring my son!


----------



## UtahMama

mikayla73 said:


> I am looking forward to when you get back and get busy on the TR! Not to rush your trip or anything, but you TR's are great ... you have multiple now so yes it's TR's!
> 
> DH grew up in the Anaheim area, when he took me to DL for my first time in 2004 we did the "drive around and check out the places where he lived" thing too. It was a lot of fun and interesting. We too were the weirdo's snapping pics of houses/apts that he once lived in.   One of the houses he lived in he could see the Matterhorn from his kitchen window! Another good thing is he already knew where most everything was so no maps to frequently check
> 
> We still have a couple months before we get to go, so I am waiting patiently. NOT!!! So in the mean time I will live vicariously through you ...
> 
> Have a great trip and here's some pixie dust for you and you and you ....



Yay! Thanks! I cant wait to see my old house. On the satallite picture on Google, it totally looks different! I cant go see my old High School because they tore it down and made a Toys R. Us strip mall in it's place!  


Thanks for the pixie dust! I'm going to need a whole-lotta it!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

the Fidge said:


> Yiipppeee!! UM is headed for Disney, I wonder if the park has any idea what they are in for!!!
> 
> Have a great time, daring leaving a teen at home!  Birthday buttons rock this family!  Dh wnated to swoop in as all the hot chicky CM were well wishing DS what a riot!  DS had to hide it under the pillow it was amusing!
> 
> Are you taking a focker with you??
> 
> Oh and can you PM the ebayer you bought from, I am a bit skiddish for fear of not getting a "right" pin if you know what I mean!
> 
> Can't wait to hear more.....will live vicarously through you till my trip iin April!



I PM'd you her name. Yes! I am taking the Focker Croc to take on our adventure! I have Flora and I pass her off to DLMama when I'm done with her. It's going to be GREAT fun!!!!!!



dwheatl said:


> Hurray for Riley-that's a great b-day. George Harrison of the Beatles, Renoir, Jackie Gleason, Dwheatl, and now Riley. When I told DCA that it was my birthday, I got the Goofy phone call and a pack of freshly made tortillas! Work that button!
> 
> Glad to see I'm not the only mama to use the leash at DL. I liked being able to let the kids burn off a little energy without jumping into the Rivers of America or climbing the Martian mountains at the entrance to Tomorrowland.
> 
> Looking forward to your actual trip (I guess I better finish my TR, huh?).



I'm caught up on yours, so I'll wait! 
The child needs the leash! She'll go crazy cooped up in her stroller the whole time! I just hope I dont yank her too hard.... 



Backstage_Gal said:


> Uma, great to see you have started your trippie. Can't wait to read when it's done!
> 
> I was wondering why this page looks so different, just figured out it must be the Disneyland board (the Disneyland links at the top are a clue !)
> 
> You sure will be missed around the Dis when you are gone, though...


I Love the DL boards! The TR's and planning are more small and personable than the HUGE WDW boards. I love them both now. Their just different. At the top of the page is a dining sticky with lots of pics from Blue Bayou. Cant wait to spend a fortune on a wedge of iceburg lettuce! Uh oh, my rednekkidness is showing again!



snowwite said:


> I had to laugh at your practice runs at Wally world. That is too funny!
> Have a terrific time.
> We still have two months to go so reading your report will help pass the time!



Thank You! Yes, and around the neighborhood. I wouldn't want to deprive my neighbors of the sight of Norah on a leash, meowing!



Disneyland_Mama said:


> Oh boy!  The Utahans hit California!  Looking forward to reading all about the "10 hour drive".  I'll be sure to cover my monitor with plastic wrap and wear Depends undergarments!
> Did you know they still have the Electric Light Parade at DCA?  I think it runs nightly... have to check my Disneyland Dashboard for ya!


WHAT's THIS YOU SAY??? For Rizzle??  Are you ready for Flora Focker Crocker??? I have to give her to you on the 26th...ok? Hope she's ok!



eeyore45 said:


> Patiently waiting for the paint chip countdown to hit zero~~
> 
> well, then of course we have to wait for you to have the adventure!!
> 
> You're so much more than nice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Take lots and lots of pictures please!!!



We WILL! And our posted videos will be clear and not grainy...that was not good. We got a new camera to replace the one that was dumped off the canopy of the stroller last trip.  Thanks Sandy!!!!(Put DOWN that popcorn!!!)



lexmelinda said:


> WENDY!!!! Five more days!!! Are you SSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited??
> 
> Sorry about the microwave.  Anxious to see how Jordan does "home alone". I guess his girlfriend's trip sealed the deal, heh?
> 
> Here's hoping you don't need the duct tape! (Take it just in case.)
> 
> Love the first installment and can't wait to hear more when you return!



Oh, I yam taking the duct ("duck" in Utah) tape just in case!!!
Jordan's GF was the deal sealer, how could you tell????



dance2874 said:


> Yeah, another UM trippie!! Cant wait for more. I am slightly jealous of your trip, but I will be happy for you  We moved from CA about 3 yrs ago...we lived 30 min from DL and I miss it.



Thank You! I miss California aLOT. Especially Newport Beach. Thanks for reading dancey!!!!!



WheatThins said:


> I didn't read it but I didn't want you to think I didn't care.
> 
> Wheat Thins



er, thanks dubya-tee! I KNOW you read it! I bolded a sentence of interest just for YOU!   Really, it was to make my DH laugh, which he did. I do stuff just to embarrass him. It's my sick hobby. I Know you care  



mousehouselover said:


> I know y'all are going to have a great time! I can't imagine doing anything with the UTM clan that isn't fun. We'll miss our threadmama while you're gone.



awwww! That is so sweet. I always miss my friends when they go too. 



pumpkinfish said:


> And so it begins!
> 
> FYI...Mr.Toad is up and running for our trip! It was going to be down for refurb, but it got pushed back to March! So we can ride our hearts out  .



Hey! My new DL board friend!! Glad you came! 
SHUT UP! (I mean that in a good way. ) I haven't gone on Mr. Toad's Wild Ride in ages. I just remember I love it and it's LOUD.. I'll have to keep an eye out for Alien Green Mickey Head Paint Chips...do you do that??? My stroller will have a few on it too.



celerystalker said:


> Yay! So do the disneyland people do the agmhpc from hd? Do you have treat bags ready for disers you might meet?
> I don't know how it works on the west coast!!


Nope, I'm dieting. Cant give special treat this time. I'll give them their pick of my children to watch all day, how's that?



winkers said:


> 10 hours is nothin!  When we drove to disneyland it was a 20 hour trip in a mini van with 4 kids, dh, and mother inlaw.  Yes, 7 people in a  minivan.................and I wonder why I'm crazy.   I'm excited to read all about your trip!



 You did that sober too? I'm thinking I'm ready for the drive. Ready as I'll ever be! 



NAB said:


> Snacks only for the good ones  Well that should keep you on your diet then because I know how bad you can be.....
> 
> Please takes lots of pictures. I have never been.
> 
> Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ok! I'll take tons of pictures. It's fun to see the differences between California and Florida. There's alot of differences.


----------



## Princess Tinkerbell

Glad to see you are back    . Yours was the first "epic" TR I read, and it caused a serious addiction to the disboards.  You get the honor of another first - your DL TR will be the first I read with my husband (I had to make a homemade lasagna to make this happen).  He's actually the one typing (it's really hard to write a reply when you aren't the one typing).  This one better be as good as the last to keep him interested because I'm not making homemade lasagna every nite.  

Just so everyone knows what a geek my husband is:
1. He would only participate if he got to type.
2. I received a 10 minute lecture on internet privacy and not falling for internet scams  
3. I now know who owns and operates the disboards because he looked it up.

I was done -- but he expressed concern that yall would be offended by his comments.  I assured him yall were made of stronger stuff than that.

Just to give you a better look into his psyche, these were the icons he thought were cool


----------



## UtahMama

pigget74 said:


> The 26th is my 13th wedding anniv.  Have a great trip.


Pigget! Isn't that the diamond anniversary? 13 is a luck number, ya know. I learned that on the Tower of Terror. Thank You!!!!!!!



Libade said:


> I'm IN.  From the beginning this time!  If you can call page 2 the BEGINNING!
> 
> I want to be on a diet too.  Well, no, I don't.  That's the problem.  I want to WANT to be on a diet.  Instead of being really really good at being OFF a diet.  And eating everything in sight.  sigh.


Great You'll fit right in!!!! There's SOOOO much support on the WISH thread! Trust me, alot of people feel the same way you do....come lurk! Hope you join  so you can be a Skinny Minnie too! (She's our mascot)



Bee said:


> Hello Mama!
> 
> I am here and I cant wait to read about your adventures in DL.  We loved the original Soarin and the rollercoaster at Calif. Adventure.  We also loved the Alladin program there.  Not sure if they still have it, but it was the first thing my kids did at any Disney Park.
> 
> So, I will wait....  and wait   and wait   for you to write this report.  Maybe you will finish it before we are both 40.
> 
> Love ya, Bee



Bee, put down the POPCORN!!! Eat carrots, LOL! (YUMMM!  )
I love California Screamin! It's so smooth! Also cant wait to do the Red Hot Chili Peppers version of Space Mountain!!!! Luckily, this trip is really only 3 days of Disney and 2 days of driving....how long can it be???? 
Aladin sounds great! Haven't researched if it's still going on....



duncanssweetie said:


> Hey there, Nice, nice, nice bad girl !!! (I thought I was the only one that people called that, since my horns hold up my halo)
> 
> I'm onboard for this one, too Mama and can't wait to read more.
> 
> I am working on pretrippie myself but don't want to post it too early, kwim? I think you're the only one that can pull off a PTR 42 days out
> 
> I can't wait to read about Disneyland since the last time I was there I was 2 and would love to go again.


YAYYYYYY! So glad you came!!!!!!!! DONT post too early! UGH! 42 days was ridiculous of me. I loved it though!



Minnie_Moo said:


> Uma, I second Bee on seeing the Alladin show.  Loved it!  Get there earlyish, though, so you can be in the lower section.  We were WAY up at the top of the theater and wished we were closer to the stage.
> 
> Even though some of the "E-Ticket" rides will be closed, at least the castle won't have a big blue magic-spoiling tarp on it like it had when I went a few years ago
> 
> I'm looking forward to your trip report.  Maybe I can keep up this time



Glad there wont be a tarp! I hate that! Well the tarp is better than the cake decorations!  We will totally miss Splash Mtn.  Ha ha, I have a pin with an e-ticket on it! OK, if Aladin is still going on, I will go see it! I love those shows!



Adi12982 said:


> 5 days!!  I cannot wait to read about your trip - fell in love with your last TR. . . . sad it's over, so I'm happy there is a new one starting!
> 
> I'm wishing you a safe and happy trip!


THANK YOU!!!! You are so sweet!!! I appreciate you reading! Hope you stay!



DisneyJo said:


> Wow Wendy end of page 2 already, I'm jumping on here quick as I missed your last TR as it was just soooooo long, you must be so popular.



Not popular, just lucky, I s'pose! The last one was tooooo loooooong because I didn't want it to end. The only way I could end it was to start planning another trip!  Love Ya Jo!!!!


summersk said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to cheer!!!  Another Utahmama trip report is soon to be here!!! Yippee!  You are so much more than nice!  Don't forget funny, and a GREAT author!  Have a WONDERFUL  trip!  As you can see the peeps are waiting eagerly to hear about it!
> 
> Kelly


Lurker Peep!!! How are ya???? I love those Peeps!!!! Thanks Kelly!  



jbmom said:


> Oh, I'm jumping on this baby now.  Last time I didn't find it until the end!
> 
> Kudos to you for trusting your son home alone.  While mine are still kind of small (8 and 5), I'm dreading that day!
> 
> We drove the Disney World from Michigan in Sept.  My dh who I love dearly decided we should take the car instead of the full sized van.  If I can live through it you'll do just fine!
> 
> Great start, can't wait for more!


Thank You. I need HOPE! A Car IS cheaper to drive, but still! Our Suburban is a gas hog, but it's worth the comfort of our familiar vehicle. We almost rented but instead are using the money we would have used for the rental to get AP's...It's my fuzzy Disney Math again.  Makes perfect sense to me!



corinnak said:


> I   Can   Hardly  Stand   The   Suspense!
> 
> You are a bold one!  10 hours is about as long as I can stand riding in the car.  Actually, one time I rode 12 hours with my BIL and SIL while 5 months pregnant .  On the way home, I insisted that we break it into two 6 hour days.
> 
> I am sure your son will be fine - that microwave thing was a fluke, I'm sure!
> 
> So how is the packing coming along?  Have fun!


We are mostly packed but tend to keep eating our provisions rotfl2: ) so the 5 bags of Walmart junk food and 2 cases of diet Pepsi are LOCKED in DH's car's trunk. I keep thinking of things we cant live without. Like umbrellas so I can be one of those annoying folks in a crowd with an umbrella. And my Glide stick for thigh chaffing and foot blister prevention.


----------



## mousehouselover

winkers said:


> 10 hours is nothin!  When we drove to disneyland it was a 20 hour trip in a mini van with 4 kids, dh, and mother inlaw.  Yes, 7 people in a  minivan.................and I wonder why I'm crazy.   I'm excited to read all about your trip!




We used to drive 1500 miles to visit my family. A couple of times it was just me and the youngins. I would pack toys and snacks and lots of fun music. Of course this was the mid-90's before DVD players and the kids were too young to play any handheld games. I had a small toy box that fit perfectly under DD #1's feet and she'd hand out toys to everybody. It was interesting to try to make rest stops by myself. I'd make the kids stand outside my bathroom stall with their backs on the door so I could see their feet. I'd take changes of clothes and a washcloth and sponge bathe them in the restroom and make them brush their teeth. It was a long and exhausting adventure whenever I'd do it but I loved it. I don't recommend 25 hrs in the car for the faint of heart or anyone who has youngin's that don't ride well......


----------



## UtahMama

Princess Tinkerbell said:


> Glad to see you are back    . Yours was the first "epic" TR I read, and it caused a serious addiction to the disboards.  You get the honor of another first - your DL TR will be the first I read with my husband (I had to make a homemade lasagna to make this happen).  He's actually the one typing (it's really hard to write a reply when you aren't the one typing).  This one better be as good as the last to keep him interested because I'm not making homemade lasagna every nite.
> 
> Just so everyone knows what a geek my husband is:
> 1. He would only participate if he got to type.
> 2. I received a 10 minute lecture on internet privacy and not falling for internet scams
> 3. I now know who owns and operates the disboards because he looked it up.
> 
> I was done -- but he expressed concern that yall would be offended by his comments.  I assured him yall were made of stronger stuff than that.
> 
> Just to give you a better look into his psyche, these were the icons he thought were cool



Princess Tinkerbell and Mr. Pricess Tinkerbell ( ) I LOVE you guys...that is too funny! Me and Mr. UtahMama have to yell "spot back!!!" if we get up durring our turn on the computer! 

Your secretary is a wonderful type-er! You have a sweet relationship! And it includes lasagna!? You got off cheap, my friend! 

Here's a look into my psyche with my faves...

              (this last duo makes me think of jogging....and bouncing


----------



## TwinkieMama

Wunder Twin Real Friend Checking IN!!!

Yay!!!! Another Utah Trip Report!!!!  I loved the first big fat Disney vacation and I am thrilled that you are AP holders so  we will hear many stories of Disneyland vacations all preceded by a lover-ly 10 hour tour! 



And since we are sharing here are is a peek into my psyche, um I mean some of my favorite smilies: 

     <--- I love this guy. I have a thing for geeks too. 

and I like these...  (though I can't really explain why )

    

but I use thise one alot

cause it confuses my husband... it is supposed to mean that you are rolling on the floor laughing but he thinks it looks like you are mocking someone


----------



## proudmomof4

UtahMama said:


> February 25th is Riley's 7th birthday.



I have 2 DS with birthdays on Feb 25, my oldest will be the BIG 21 and my youngest will be 10, it must be a great day to be born!!


----------



## Bee

UtahMama said:


> Princess Tinkerbell and Mr. Pricess Tinkerbell ( ) I LOVE you guys...that is too funny! Me and Mr. UtahMama have to yell "spot back!!!" if we get up durring our turn on the computer!
> 
> Your secretary is a wonderful type-er! You have a sweet relationship! And it includes lasagna!? You got off cheap, my friend!
> 
> Here's a look into my psyche with my faves...
> 
> (this last duo makes me think of jogging....and bouncing



Now you are giving out the secret messages of the DISappearing peeps? 
What am I gonna do with you? 

Don't share Grumpy's.. 

Love ya!!!


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

So sorry, sista.... Electric Light parade is only in the summer.  What was I thinkin'?  Too much "Kool-Aid", tonight, I guess. 
The 26th is a good day to CROCKER swap.


----------



## dismom9761

I wanted to let ya know I followed your link over.I love the colors on this board. I can't wait to read about DL ,I may never make it there myself because I am soo close to WDW.Lookling forward to more,are you packed??

We used to drive 26 hours to a family reunion every summer in a station wagon.I was the youngest(by alot) and was always stuck in the middle.


----------



## TiggerandTink

Ok I'm here early and ready.    Well early for a UM report.  I can't believe you just posted this morning and already you are on page 3!  What a following you have.  

I haven't been to WDW yet (May!!!) but I have been to DL a couple of times so I am ready to hear all about how the UM family does DL and compare it to what I remember.  Our last trip there was in 2005.



UtahMama said:


> We are armed with a DVD player with both fresh and familiar dvd's. We've got 2 Gameboys, books, road games, little treats for good kids, MP3's, books on CD (for me), Suduko puzzle books, and enough junk food to keep us bouncing off the vinyl interior of our prison-on-wheels. Also, enough bribes, empty threats, evil-eyes, cans of "whoop-bum", and earplugs to make Super Nanny proud. Ten (10) hours...
> 
> I do not do well confined for that long. I am bound to pull-over and go all Donald Duck on them. But for now, I'm thinking positively. Going to my laughing placce...oh, Splash Mtn. is CLOSED for our visit. So is Fantasmic, and the Disneyland Railroad, Mr. Toad's, and a few more I dont really care about.
> 
> Ten hours.



I can just picture you standing on the side of the road going Donald Duck.  This is precious.  Definitely sounds like a nicer term, which I may have to borrow, than my "If you kids don't quiet down I am going to freak out!"  I only have 2 which means that their "attentions" only have 1 other person to be directed at so one or the other quickly gets irritated.



UtahMama said:


> Me, Wendy, Turning 40 this year and happy about it. Posess a weird sense of humor and am currently dieting (WISH thread if interested). I'm "nice" is how most people describe me. Nice-nice-nice. I do have an inner bad girl that hopefully will come out for this Trip Report. Bad is much more interseting than "nice", dontcha think?



Nice is always good but sometimes nice means letting the inner bad girl out for some fun! 



UtahMama said:


> I PM'd you her name. Yes! I am taking the Focker Croc to take on our adventure! I have Flora and I pass her off to DLMama when I'm done with her. It's going to be GREAT fun!!!!!!



Can't wait to see pictures.  I just read about the Focker Crocs a couple of days ago.  My family has a new parrot, Petey, that will be joining us on vacation for pictures.




UtahMama said:


> Cant wait to spend a fortune on a wedge of iceburg lettuce! Uh oh, my rednekkidness is showing again!



Now this really brought back memories for me.  Little side trip - I was in Boston for a conference for work and was attending a dinner with one of the Drs from our organization.  This same Dr had been talking to me earlier in the day and when I responded he looked at me and said "oh I forgot you don't get out of xyz (insert small town here) very much do you?"  Well I was feeling less than enthusiasic about this dinner and just didn't want to embarass myself anymore so I ordered soup and a salad thinking how much could I screw this up.  When my salad shows up its just a quarter of a head of lettuce on a plate!  I'm trying to figure out what the heck is going on and how I am going to cut this puppy up without sending it flying off the plate and notice that Dr Snootty is just watching me and waiting for me to mess up.   I think I just gave up after a couple of tense bites and waited to eat a real dinner when I got back to my hotel.

I hope you have a wonderful trip to DL.  Can't wait to read all about it, especially the car rides!


----------



## S.Poppins

Wow! You posted your pre-trip report today and already 3 pages!!! You are such a celeb! Love it! Can't wait to hear all about it! I have never been over here on this thread, pretty neat! I really want to go to DL one day so I am looking forward to this!


----------



## winkers

UtahMama said:


> You did that sober too? I'm thinking I'm ready for the drive. Ready as I'll ever be! .



Yep, I'm aplying for sainthood!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

It was so fun to have just finished your TR of the World, and here you are again      I think we should start a Non-profit to keep you traveling and writing so we can be perpetually entertained 

Take it from me - your DS will be fine, and when he is 23 like mine, you will find out what he really did  

We have been going to DL about every other year - my DH has an uncle our age who lives in Anaheim hills.  We have APs and I keep telling my DH it must be time to go down and use it again.  So far, he doesn't have enough vacation   I look forward to reading your next installment.  Watch out for the gummy bears in the car seats!


----------



## dwheatl

Hey, now we know the secret to those long road trips. Put everyone, including the parents, in a diaper. If it works for NASA... You could be at DL in record time.


----------



## fenfur

YAY Umama is heading West. And another TR to read, YIPPEE!!!!

OK, gotta let me in on the details on the 26th with Disneyland Mama, coincidently we are out of town next weekend, but driving in from Laughlin Mon morning, if I can pull DH from the casino early enough we can stop in Anaheim before heading home, my boys would LOVE that.

Mmmmm left over c-section pain pills, I think a 10 hour road trip with your monsters umm I mean darling children, is reason enough to bust out the rations.

If all else fails for antcy Norah, toontown has a kiddie play area that has one entry/exit, with a slide and stuff for kiddies to crawl thru, my kids LOVE it there and my fat *** loves the benches around the perimeter to park it on.

I had more to say, but being pregnant and having 2 little monsters just drains any cohesive thought from me, being a parent turns your brain to mush.


----------



## DisneyJo

Now I know why your last TR was so long you've got a huge following. We do 9 hours to get to WDW but no driving, no stopping for the toilets and our meals are delivered to us personally whilst we watch the latest movies, jealous of our big Jumbo Jet?   Us Brit's think a 2 hour drive is a long way.


----------



## Lauralee131

YAY!!!  I'm so jealous of your upcoming adventure and can't wait to hear all about it!!!

Give DLMama a big hug from me when you see her!!  

Looking forward to the TR!!  I'm ready for , lots of  and tons of  

Have fun!!!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Ok, I am off the boards for one day, and what happens?   That's right, UM starts her new DL TR and I am 4 pages behind!    I am probably 20 pages behind on the Peep thread!  

You'll do fine on that road trip.    Didya get that Lime Green tape I sent ya'?  

Now we made a 12 hour trip to DW in October.  We split it up going down but did it all in one day coming back.    It is very hard on the tushy.  I hope you are going to help DH drive since he will just be getting off from work.  Don't want the Utah family in the ditch in Nevada or somethin'.  

Now I have never been to DL, so you better give mucho details.  What am I thinkin', you are UtahMama, you give excellent details!  

Can't wait to hear more.  (I don't know why, but I just love that guys ear! )


----------



## Tink33

Wow, things are busy here.  It appears that you have a following here UtahMama.



UtahMama said:


> Cant give special treat this time. I'll give them their pick of my children to watch all day, how's that?



What do you think your DH would say if I showed up with my own retractable leash and said I am here for my DIS board member treat?


----------



## UtahMama

Tink33 said:


> Wow, things are busy here.  It appears that you have a following here UtahMama.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think your DH would say if I showed up with my own retractable leash and said I am here for my DIS board member treat?



Welllllll, after he gets done HIGH-Fiving me.....

DH says "No take backs!"  


(Free Nanny!!!! suh-weeet!)


----------



## spongemommie05

yea ! only a couple more days but i am so sad who am i gonna take diet puppies too? anyways,  i hope ya have a ton of fun and the trip is not too bad it was beautiful to vegas (but it was just me and DH) you will have to take a ton of pictures and show me what to expect when i go in oct...


----------



## mikamah

I'm so excited to see your report.  I've never been to the Disneyland part of the Dis.  Nice colors.  
I once started a microwave fire at work.  I put popcorn in to cook, and was watching it so set it for longer than I would need, but then my patient called me, so I went to his room, a few minutes later, I heard the fire alarm go off, (still oblivious), couple minutes later, a coworker came to the door and asked me if I had put popcorn in the microwave.  It was mortifying, but we got to see the cute firemen.  That was 15 years ago and it still comes up.  They actually kept the microwave and use it when doing the fire safety part of hospital orientation.  If it's any comfort to you leaving your boy alone, I have never, never left a microwave alone at work again, and have never started another fire.  
I've only read your first post, and must get moving now, so I'll be back for more laughs later.  Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## lovealldisney

Hey another Wendy here turning 40 too!  I get to celebrate in DW!  Read your other TR and can't wait to here about your adventures in DL! And a very   to you too! You go girl!


----------



## Goofster57

I thought you would like to know that the Parks are ready for you guys, while I was at the park yesterday I heard them put out a Code Green UtahMama Alert to all Cast Members.

It was followed with "This has been a test of the UtahMama alert system, had this been a real Code Green Emergency…

Hope you have a great time while you are out here, the crowds shouldn’t be too bad next weekend.

You may know this already, you have to have your pictures taking for your passes over at Disneyland on Main Street.  The line for processing Annual Passes usually gets pretty long later in the day, so I would recommend getting it done early in the day.

Make sure you catch the “Remember…Dreams Come True” firework show it is incredible.

Have a safe trip and don’t worry the 10 hours drive will go by just like a 15 or 16 hour trip.


----------



## DISNEYDUET

Mama, Mama!! I found you all the way over here!(of course I took the link so I made it in record time! Only a few days late) I hope you have a wonderfulerella time! (insert ZZUB snoring in the lobby of the WL  ) I can't wait to here about everything when you get back. Maybe you can help me convince DH that we need to go to CA! Hey, if he doesn't mind flying to Hawaii he can fly to CA. It's closer!!
 Have a safe journey!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

OMGarsh! I am SOOOOOO psyched you are going to DL and doing another trippie!  Can't wait for more! And 42 days isn't too early when it's a UM trip report we're talking about!  Have fun, and I know you'll have NO problem meeting my 30 min/day challenge while you're there. You will blow me out of the water!  

So, how excited are you??? 




pumpkinfish said:


> And so it begins!
> 
> FYI...Mr.Toad is up and running for our trip! It was going to be down for refurb, but it got pushed back to March! So we can ride our hearts out  .



HI!!! Fancy meeting you here! Long time, no see.


----------



## Alex2kMommy

You had me at duct tape. and "mama needing a little sumpin' sumpin'"!   

Good luck with the 10-hour road trip!  I have two little boys, and I just can not imagine it.   

And good luck also with the harness leash!  My DS2 loved wearing his around the house, so I thought it would be no problem at all in the park.  However, the first time we set him out of the stroller, he took off like a shot until he hit the end of the leash, then leaned as far forward as possible, feet dancing and arms swinging wildly, apparently not understanding why he couldn't go any further.  It was hilarious and sad all at the same time.  Guess next time we'll practice with it outside before our trip...  

Looking forward to hearing about your trip!


----------



## iceskatejen

Leslie (aka Tink33), I've read all 125 pages of UtahMama's last WDW trip and it's hilarious. I think we can expect some good stuff (and a lot of new posters over here). I'm gonna have to come into the parks on Saturday in hopes for a UtahMama sighting.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Am I late?!? Did I miss much?!?  

OK...only 4 pages...I'll be able to keep up. (I hope!)

UM...Have a great trip! You're reminding me of our trip to DL, which was 1997 (I think)! They had a Lion King parade then that was lots of fun! Wonder what they have now?!?   (That was also the year of Haleys Comet and we could see it from DL! It was cool!)

Anyway, can't wait to hear all about the trip!  

(And for the record, the harness for Norah is a great idea! She'll be able to burn energy without the worry of losing her!)


----------



## katydidbug1

*UM

Lurked on your other report, followed you over from there.  Looks like there are whole bunch of us stalking your TR.  I can't wait to read more.  You have inspired me to write my own for my may trip  

Cait*


----------



## jordansmomma

Oh UM I can't wait to read about your adventures in DL. 
I am going on a road trip there in December!! Christmas present for my children. I can't wait to hear about your 10 hr road trip, mine will be close to 20 hrs 

Have a great time.


----------



## lexmas

Yay!  I'm in before all the action this time!  (Instead of reading WAY late like your last report and laughing only to myself...I figured it was bad trip report etiquitte to comment on a joke I found hilarious on the first page once the trip report was completed..."now if you could all turn back to page one of your trip report...")  

So excited for you!


----------



## 6ofus2

Subscribing...  We have four kiddos as well and are road-tripping from Washington state in December.  Can't wait!  You have such talent for writing these trip reports, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

Oooh, more UtahMamma goodness!  Bring on the trip report!  

And this guy is my favorite    Not sure what that says about my psyche.


----------



## dwaddict

Ok UtahMama, I read the first trip report and cannot miss this one!! Have a safe trip. Lord riding in the car with kids that far is not a lot of fun. We did last spring, 9 1/2 hrs to WDW, NOT FUN 
We have a leash for DD also, we will have to try the kitty thing before we go!!
Got to let us all know what DS17 does while alone, as we will be leaving our BIG Bundle Of Joy here by himself in May 

Have a safe trip!!!
Lydia


----------



## PrincessV

I may be late, but oh yeah - I'm all over this one!  
Really, I'd be reading if it were only "10 hours in a car with the UMamas"; this is gonna be F U N fun!



			
				UtahMama said:
			
		

> We've been practicing playing "kitty" with her new harness LEASH device to keep her from running off. So far it's great fun meowing at strangers as we navigate Walmart.



Classic, I love it!


----------



## UtahMama

Later, I'm posting a video good bye. I just am worried it'll seem ego-ish. I'm a DIS boards pioneer....cutting edge technology, NOT. 

DONT look at my double chin, promise?

It's still "grainy" but a little better than the last time. Once I post my good bye, I'm out the door to DL. I'll be too embarrassed to stick around! 

Hoo-kayyy!


----------



## WheatThins

UtahMama said:


> Later, I'm posting a video good bye. I just am worried it'll seem ego-ish. I'm a DIS boards pioneer....cutting edge technology, NOT.
> 
> DONT look at my double chin, promise?
> 
> It's still "grainy" but a little better than the last time. Once I post my good bye, I'm out the door to DL. I'll be too embarrassed to stick around!
> 
> Hoo-kayyy!




Riiiight.  You are not goin anywhere.  You love that computer more than life itself.  Stop this sick charade RIGHT NOW.

Wheat Thins


----------



## UtahMama

WheatThins said:


> Riiiight.  You are not goin anywhere.  You love that computer more than life itself.  Stop this sick charade RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Wheat Thins



Ya caught me! It's my big sham! I'm one sick puppy!


----------



## WheatThins

*We are Pin Traders, so we've gotten a crapload of pins for cheap on e-bay. Yes, they're "real". We got enough for each of us to have 10. That should last roughly 25 minutes on day one.* 

You never can trust those fake Disney trading pins.  Why, just the other day I saw a bunch of "pins" advertised on one of these internet sites.   They looked real enough.  The correct size, shape and color.  But, when I read some information about the seller it was full of comments indicating that the buyer should not do business with this person.  You really have to be careful.  Unless you see them in person you might buy fake ones then you won't be able to trade them later.  

Wheat Thins


----------



## S.Poppins

A video! How exciting! You really are innovative! Are you all packed? That's a silly question isn't it? You have had the snacks packed in your car for the last 2 weeks!


----------



## WheatThins

UtahMama said:


> Ya caught me! It's my big sham! I'm one sick puppy!



I know.

Wheat Thins


----------



## UtahMama

S.Poppins said:


> A video! How exciting! You really are innovative! Are you all packed? That's a silly question isn't it? You have had the snacks packed in your car for the last 2 weeks!



I have to keep the snacks in the locked compartment of the Suburban to stop them from being devoured. Now, if only I would stop going out there!

Packing keeps getting in the way of DISsing, though.... 5 days without the DIS!!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

WheatThins said:


> We are Pin Traders, so we've gotten a crapload of pins for cheap on e-bay. Yes, they're "real". We got enough for each of us to have 10. That should last roughly 25 minutes on day one.
> 
> You never can trust those fake Disney trading pins.  Why, just the other day I saw a bunch of "pins" advertised on one of these internet sites.   They looked real enough.  The correct size, shape and color.  But, when I read some information about the seller it was full of comments indicating that the buyer should not do business with this person.  You really have to be careful.  Unless you see them in person you might buy fake ones then you won't be able to trade them later.
> 
> Wheat Thins



This one seller is one we've used before. BUT we've totally gotten fake ones before from other sellers! It's such a shame! Luckily, we used pay pal and were re-imbursed and sent them back. The "felt" too light. Like aluminum? And the paint was all sloppy. The ones we got this time were "cuties" and they are real, I think. We're trading them anyway.


----------



## WheatThins

UtahMama said:


> This one seller is one we've used before. BUT we've totally gotten fake ones before from other sellers! It's such a shame! Luckily, we used pay pal and were re-imbursed and sent them back. The "felt" too light. Like aluminum? And the paint was all sloppy. The ones we got this time were "cuties" and they are real, I think. We're trading them anyway.



Well, when you trade them make sure get some good deals.  The other thing I hate about pin trading is that the "professional" traders always are putting their dirty little paws all over our pins.  

Wheat Thins


----------



## WheatThins

UtahMama said:


> I have to keep the snacks in the locked compartment of the Suburban to stop them from being devoured. Now, if only I would stop going out there!
> 
> Packing keeps getting in the way of DISsing, though.... 5 days without the DIS!!!!!!



Lies.  Lies. Lies.  You are not going to be away from the Disboards for more than 5 minutes.  Much less 5 days.  She ain't goin folks.  It is all just a sick little ruse.  I guess she wants attention or something sick like that.  Pathetic if you ask me.

Wheat Thins


----------



## mlill

* Have a great time in Disneyland!!!  *

I can't wait to read about your latest adventure when you get back!

Take care,
Michelle


----------



## mmeb144

Get the high speed internet at your hotel.  You can't go 5 days with dissing.  I didn't.  I even paid Disney prices for that access!  $9.95 for 24 hours is highway robbery.  

You do have a laptop, don't you?

Have a lot fun for all of us!

Marie


----------



## UtahMama

mlill said:


> * Have a great time in Disneyland!!!  *
> 
> I can't wait to read about your latest adventure when you get back!
> 
> Take care,
> Michelle



Thank You!!!!!! 


13 hours left before go time!!!


----------



## UtahMama

mmeb144 said:


> Get the high speed internet at your hotel.  You can't go 5 days with dissing.  I didn't.  I even paid Disney prices for that access!  $9.95 for 24 hours is highway robbery.
> 
> You do have a laptop, don't you?
> 
> Have a lot fun for all of us!
> 
> Marie



I dont have a laptop. I'm a LOSER I know!

I Wish!!!!!! 

I have a  friend who I may be able to update y'all if we do something especially cool. 

Thank You!!!!!!!! You are sweet!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Is everyone healthy at the Utah Household?  I'm hoping so, and that they stay that way.   (wish they would quit moving all the smilies around  )

Still waiting on the UtahVideo.... (moved again )


----------



## winkers

You are going to have such a wonderful time!  We went the same time of year and it was perfect.  Low 80's and really short lines!  I'll be thinking of you soaking up the sun while I sit in gloomy, freezing ,horrible, miserable ,ugly ,frigid weather!


----------



## TiggerandTink

Have a GREAT trip UtahMama!!!  I'll be watching for your goodbye video and anxiously awaiting the details of the trip as soon as you return.


----------



## UtahMama

Just worried y'all will think I'm ego-ish for doing this. #1, it's another homemade word and #2 I'm NOT.

I'm hoping this cutting edge approach ( HA!) will catch on. Or not. Whatever.

I'm posting and running away...dont look at my chins! It's grainy again! Dang! 
Here goes Nuthin'....


----------



## TwinkieMama

I love the product placement. Ha hahaha!  Now quit raising the bar for us lame not technically inclined trip reporters.  ok?

You are SOOOOOO Pretty. Thanks for the good-bye! Hope you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## UtahMama

WheatThins said:


> Lies.  Lies. Lies.  You are not going to be away from the Disboards for more than 5 minutes.  Much less 5 days.  She ain't goin folks.  It is all just a sick little ruse.  I guess she wants attention or something sick like that.  Pathetic if you ask me.
> 
> Wheat Thins



This bandwagon's full, please catch another!


----------



## NAB

Twinkie is right you are so pretty and skinny too. 

Have a great time. Drive safe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lots of pictures please......

If you see Pluto it is not me


----------



## S.Poppins

No matter how many times you flash the Product - I am not falling for it! Diet coke rules!!!

You look gorgemous!!! I only saw one chin and one sexy mama! You look so good you should definitely treat yourself to a funnel cake and a whole dole whip!! Actually you really need try the strawberry swirl thing over by the Teacups! You will love it! Wait - duh! You are going to the other Disney place - nevermind. Surely they have strawberry swirls - you just have to find them.

I really like your hair - it is longer. Looks Mahvelous! Maybe while you are there you can get online at an internet cafe. Where are you staying? Maybe there will be a computer in the lobby! 

We will miss you!! Have a blast!!!!! Ride everything so you can tell us all about them. TTFN  

 Are NAB and Wheat Thins related? Being snack crackers and everything.


----------



## Kay7979

This is the Must See film of the winter season. A wonderful and witty G rated film which can be enjoyed by the entire family. I predict it will win multiple awards at the Cannes Film Festival.  Notice that the director cleverly incorporated into the scene a shot of the Missing Microwave.  

HAVE A GREAT TIME!


----------



## sorul82?

UMama,

I'm gonna miss you!


----------



## sorul82?

Ohhh Twinkie.....it's time for another jacking!


----------



## celerystalker

I am so emotional right now - I teared up watching that! I was like Look! There's our Utah!!!! 
You look so incredibly thin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Your voice is different than I expected. I think that's why I teared up. 
I'm gonna miss you!  
It's only a few days. Geez. I'm an idiot.


----------



## spongemommie05

Hey i loved your video goodbye by the way you look BEAUTIFUL which you always do i meant to call ya and say good bye but i got sick of mayson in my room and so we moved his crib downstairs and now i think it is too late to call anywhooo have fun and call me if ya want me to post anything on the dis ... or just call me and tell me how much fun you are having.... miss ya already  be safe and have a whole hecka lotta fun...... i will bring ya diet puppies when you get back and ya can tell me all about it.....


----------



## aldisneygrl

I teared up too!    Mainly because I am so excited for you.  I thought the same thing about your voice...different than what I hear in my head.  Well, I guess that could be a problem with me.    

Y'all have a great time!  We'll hold the fort down for ya'!


----------



## spongemommie05

TwinkieMama said:


> I love the product placement. Ha hahaha!  Now quit raising the bar for us lame not technically inclined trip reporters.  ok?
> 
> You are SOOOOOO Pretty. Thanks for the good-bye! Hope you all have a wonderful time!


Hi there Twinkie long time no see  just wanted to say hi


----------



## Beana9802

celerystalker said:


> Your voice is different than I expected.


OMG, I said the same thing!  U-Ma, you are one Beautiful Babe!  Hott mama!  Enjoy your 10 hours of "fun" to get to the real fun!   

Safe trip!  See ya when ya get back!


----------



## UtahMama

celerystalker said:


> I am so emotional right now - I teared up watching that! I was like Look! There's our Utah!!!!
> You look so incredibly thin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Your voice is different than I expected. I think that's why I teared up.
> I'm gonna miss you!
> It's only a few days. Geez. I'm an idiot.



I'm an idiot too! I watched myself and said, "Do I sound like that?!" NOT thin...positioned well behind a kitchen counter!!!! I'll miss you Celery!!!!!



sorul82? said:


> UMama,
> 
> I'm gonna miss you!



Ima gonna miss you so much! 5 days with my S'late!



Kay7979 said:


> This is the Must See film of the winter season. A wonderful and witty G rated film which can be enjoyed by the entire family. I predict it will win multiple awards at the Cannes Film Festival.  Notice that the director cleverly incorporated into the scene a shot of the Missing Microwave.
> 
> HAVE A GREAT TIME!



I have plenty of counter space now....Thanks Special K!!!!



sorul82? said:


> Ohhh Twinkie.....it's time for another jacking!


 Ohhhh Nooooo! Be nice!!!!


spongemommie05 said:


> Hey i loved your video goodbye by the way you look BEAUTIFUL which you always do i meant to call ya and say good bye but i got sick of mayson in my room and so we moved his crib downstairs and now i think it is too late to call anywhooo have fun and call me if ya want me to post anything on the dis ... or just call me and tell me how much fun you are having.... miss ya already  be safe and have a whole hecka lotta fun...... i will bring ya diet puppies when you get back and ya can tell me all about it.....


Yay! diet Puppies!!! Thanks Mist!



aldisneygrl said:


> I teared up too!    Mainly because I am so excited for you.  I thought the same thing about your voice...different than what I hear in my head.  Well, I guess that could be a problem with me.
> 
> Y'all have a great time!  We'll hold the fort down for ya'!



No crying! I'm a wreck! Now when your "read me" you'll hear me growl-yelling at my kids! Thanks for holding down the fort! (be nice)


----------



## UtahMama

Beana9802 said:


> OMG, I said the same thing!  U-Ma, you are one Beautiful Babe!  Hott mama!  Enjoy your 10 hours of "fun" to get to the real fun!
> 
> Safe trip!  See ya when ya get back!



Thanks! I think I'm a "NOT". That heat from me is just peri-menapause. 

10 hours!!!!!!

I just borrowed my DS17's CD player with head phones. HEADPHONES!!!!  He's i-podded and has no use for them any more! That will "prolly" save my sanity! yaya!!!!


----------



## TiggerandTink

I loved the growl-yell!  May have to try that myself, something different than my "normal" yell, maybe it would actually get their attention.

I have to join the group and say that your voice sounded different than what I heard in my head too.  Funny how we do that isn't it?  I like having a voice and a picture to put together though, makes you even more "real".  (Maybe I should see someone about those voices? )


----------



## winkers

Chins???  What chins?  I only saw one, silly!  That was realy fun to watch and I'm sure they will be handing you an oscar while your down there.


----------



## Beana9802

Also, that is the largest Diet Pepsi I have seen.  Where did you get that?  Sheesh! heh heh


----------



## aldisneygrl

UtahMama said:


> Now when your "read me" you'll hear me growl-yelling at my kids! Thanks for holding down the fort! (be nice)



Yes you may have growled at the kids, but you did it with a "smile" on your face.   Your one of those smiling "mean" ladies in real life, aren't ya'?        You know I'm J/K!   We love you!


----------



## Minnie_Moo

Uma, I'm all verklempt too from watching your video!

You ARE gorgeousssss!!!  Take lots of pics and video on your trip.  And be sweet as pie to the Jungle Cruise driver while you're jacking his ride!


----------



## UtahMama

Thank you all!!! Wow!!! I probably SHOULD attempt to sleep! 


As if!!!!

Have a wonderful time running amuck for 5 days!!!! See ya'all on the 28th!
Pray for my family's safety, my sanity, and for my children to be semi-calm, and for my DS17 to be a responsible young man....... ::cop:


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Prayers and PD   for you and your family, UMA!  Loved your video - I noticed you looked skinny too!   I always look bigger in pics - or at least I think I am usually smaller    Drive safe  and ride California Screamin for me!!!


----------



## lovealldisney

Just want to say have a safe trip and drive careful!   Make sure you're wearing clean underware! Cuz heaven forbid you get into an accident .. Oh wait I sound just like my MOTHER! OOPS!!   No really have a fun trip! I can't wait to hear all about you're adventures! Loved you're video! You look marvoulus darling! Now make sure you drive the speed limit and watch out for cops... No wait sorry about that again.. you know it's just the Mom in me. Have a great time!


----------



## UtahMama

lovealldisney said:


> Just want to say have a safe trip and drive careful!   Make sure you're wearing clean underware! Cuz heaven forbid you get into an accident .. Oh wait I sound just like my MOTHER! OOPS!!   No really have a fun trip! I can't wait to hear all about you're adventures! Loved you're video! You look marvoulus darling! Now make sure you drive the speed limit and watch out for cops... No wait sorry about that again.. you know it's just the Mom in me. Have a great time!



Thanks! You are the official last person to post here before I leave in 2 ish hours...

Of course I cant sleep after a little 3 hour nap  Thoughts such as "garbage bag for dirty clothes" and "towels in case someone else gets the stomach flu" kept infiltrating my sleep making me restless. So this is my very last look-see before I attempt more sleep. 

Freak snow storm, so I will drive cautiously with my precious cargo. 

See you guys!

"Utah OUT!"


----------



## pigget74

HAve a great trip.  Loved the commercial and I with everyone else--what chinsyou looked great.  Safe travels and start writing.


----------



## lexmelinda

*Bye, Wendy!!! We'll miss you!*


----------



## snowwite

UtahMama said:


> Just worried y'all will think I'm ego-ish for doing this. #1, it's another homemade word and #2 I'm NOT.
> 
> I'm hoping this cutting edge approach ( HA!) will catch on. Or not. Whatever.
> 
> I'm posting and running away...dont look at my chins! It's grainy again! Dang!
> Here goes Nuthin'....



Very clever! You do not have a double chin! Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## DisneyJo

Wendy have a great trip, I agree you don't sound anything like I thought you would not American enough.  And you look so young too: See you when you get back


----------



## dance2874

Well, I am sure you are long gone by now...but have a great trip! I loved your commercial, you are so gorgeous!! I was not expecting the longer hair though because I am so used to seeing your short do in the sig. pic!

So will there be future video installments? That would be a revolutionary way to do trip reports!


----------



## corinnak

dance2874 said:


> Well, I am sure you are long gone by now...but have a great trip! I loved your commercial, you are so gorgeous!! I was not expecting the longer hair though because I am so used to seeing your short do in the sig. pic!



That long hair was a shocker!  Pretty, though.  I guess we will have to get used to it!

UM - you are so funny.  Happy Travels (too late, I know)!!


----------



## harleygirl

I missed tellin you bye!!!!

GREAT VIDEO!!!!  love the tooth cleaning thing! that was the bestest, laughing right off!  your DH is great for helping you with this!

have fun i'll miss you!


----------



## PrincessV

Wendy, where'd all that hair come from girl?!  Love it!  LOVE the video - too cute   Hope it's an absolutely magical trip!















Wait......









Is she on the road now??








AMUCK  AMUCK  AMUC  AMUCK  AMUCK  AMUCK  AMUCK
    ::cop:


----------



## sharkB8HooHaHa

Go figure, I duck over here for a looksee at DL for our spring(ish) trip and who do I find?  UM, of course.  And on the cutting edge of DISdom...I'm still figuring out how to post a photo, let alone make it small enough to not take up the entire page, and you go and make a VIDEO for your departure!  Keep raising the bar and we'll try to keep up.

Looking forward to reading all about this trip!


----------



## annie1995

Yay!  I found your report!   Man 8 pages already!  I don't know how I missed it this far! First off, I loved your video, great stuff!  You are long gone by now, but Have a safe and wonderful trip.  I can't wait to hear about all your adventures when you get home!  Have fun with Flora, we'll be hosting her this September! Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## celerystalker

*Amuck, Amuck, Amuck, Amuck!!!!!!!*


----------



## aldisneygrl

*V*, Should have known you would be leading the troublemakers.      You know I am just kidding, or am I?     Oh, yeah, I promised UM I would be nice.  


*UMama *- Glad y'all made it through the snow safely.     You're gonna be hearing the poofs of the fireworks soonish!


----------



## mmeb144

I loved hearing UM's hubby in the background of the video.  Awww!  He's so sweet to help UM video the trip.  I hope they all have a great time.  

Marie


----------



## twinmama1999

I'm also late wishing you a safe and happy trip!!  I loved that video, so cool!


----------



## Ricky's Girl

Lurking among the DL trippies and was delighted to hop on board for your latest report.  Loved the video! Hope to hear more from you soonish


----------



## wahoostampingirl

I promised myself that I would read a real book tonight.  The kids are asleep, the dh is out playing (very) low stakes poker and the cat is curled up by my feet.  Oh, but wait, let me check out the Disboards quickly  My book can wait, cuz there's a new(ish) pre-trippie from UM!  Yay!

Enjoy your trip.  I can't wait to read all about it.


----------



## sorul82?

aldisneygrl said:


> *V*, Should have known you would be leading the troublemakers.      You know I am just kidding, or am I?     Oh, yeah, I promised UM I would be nice.
> 
> 
> *UMama *- Glad y'all made it through the snow safely.     You're gonna be hearing the poofs of the fireworks soonish!



You might have promised, but I didn't!

Havoc, havoc, havoc!!!


----------



## Lauralee131

Love the video and love, love, love the fact that your hubby was helping!  How supportive!!!   

Uh....helllloooooo....Attention:  *Mr.* Lauralee131...are you listening?  Is this thing on???  You too can play along!!  See?!?!?!  Other people's DH's are!!

Anywhooo...loved the video - gave me a great idea for the big Focker meet in August!!   

Looking forward to your return...and possibly some mid-trip updates!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

UtahMama,

I thought that I had already posted but I'm not sure.   Just in case I didn't, here I go.

Your pre-trippie is just wonderful.  I can't wait til you get back and give all of the details.   I hope that your having an awesome time right now.  I love your video.  You are just too creative.

Fran


----------



## S.Poppins

Wouldn't it be great if UM returned to 50 pages of havoc!!!!


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

I can confirm the Utahans have landed safely in Disneyland! 

I spoke with Uma this morning to set up our Focker drop on Monday!  She was calling from the Tiki Room!  I couldn't help but laugh! 
I can't believe I'm going to meet a DIS celebrity!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Disneyland_Mama said:


> I can confirm the Utahans have landed safely in Disneyland!
> 
> I spoke with Uma this morning to set up our Focker drop on Monday! She was calling from the Tiki Room! I couldn't help but laugh!
> I can't believe I'm going to meet a DIS celebrity!!


 
Hmm..Tiki Room - adventureland, she's probably comandeering the Jungle Cruise by now - MUTINEE!!!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Disneyland Mama - please tell UM about this link -   According to this thread - there is a secret bathroom at DL that only a few know about - WE WANT TO KNOW!!!! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=17205844#post17205844


----------



## Bari

Well, I clicked over here just in time to find I'm late.  Anyway, I'm joining in to follow along with the UtahMama fam in their California adventures.  Haven't been to Disneyland since the 70's, so can't wait to hear all about it!  
Guess I'll just run amock with you guys 'til she gets back!  I'M IN!!


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Disneyland Mama - please tell UM about this link -   According to this thread - there is a secret bathroom at DL that only a few know about - WE WANT TO KNOW!!!! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=17205844#post17205844



Ohhh... a secret bathroom.  I know of a few hidden bathrooms, but not a "secret" bathroom.  There's a hidden bathroom in the Indy ride.  I don't think it's the "secret" bathroom, though.  Have to call my CM nephew and ask him.  I'll let you know.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Thanks!  Nothing like a good mystery!


----------



## S.Poppins

Tracy, be sure to take a picture to post for us!


----------



## sorul82?

S.Poppins said:


> Wouldn't it be great if UM returned to 50 pages of havoc!!!!



Only 40 more pages to go!!


----------



## spongemommie05

that would be hillarious if she came back to 50 pages of havoc ,wrong but funny  no really UM i love ya and would never do that to you i am too close for you to smack  Disneymama when you see her on Monday give her a big hug from me . i have had no one to take diet puppies too oh well when she gets back i will swarm her with them ( i am pretty sure she will not mind) 
wow there is so much about disneyland i did not know a secret bathroom   how cool that rock's.


----------



## dwheatl

UM, loved the video. Was this the secret bathroom? The Tiki-Disappearing-Peeps-Bootylicious-drink-all-your-water-so-can't-sit-20-minutes-through-a-mechanical-bird-show bathroom?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

dwheatl said:


> UM, loved the video. Was this the secret bathroom? The Tiki-Disappearing-Peeps-Bootylicious-drink-all-your-water-so-can't-sit-20-minutes-through-a-mechanical-bird-show bathroom?


 
amuck! amuck! amuck!


----------



## JnEsWDWMom

subscribing!!!


----------



## mikayla73

Disneyland_Mama said:


> Ohhh... a secret bathroom.  I know of a few hidden bathrooms, but not a "secret" bathroom.  There's a hidden bathroom in the Indy ride.  I don't think it's the "secret" bathroom, though.  Have to call my CM nephew and ask him.  I'll let you know.



Where's the hidden BR by Indy?


----------



## aldisneygrl

sorul82? said:


> You might have promised, but I didn't!
> 
> Havoc, havoc, havoc!!!




Well, technically, she asked that I be nice, I never said that I would.  

So, I guess I can run AMUCK with the rest of you!  AMUCK, AMUCK AMUCK!  

Hi, UM!


----------



## spongemommie05

Happy Birthday to you 
Happy Birthday to you 
Happy Birthday spoiled rotten celebratin in disney Riley
Happy Birthday to You 
(LIve it up lil man and party till they kick ya out..)


----------



## PrincessV

aldisneygrl said:


> *V*, Should have known you would be leading the troublemakers.


Heh, heh, heh  


S.Poppins said:


> Wouldn't it be great if UM returned to 50 pages of havoc!!!!


YES!  Wasn't she the one who initiated all kinds of havoc on Twinkie's TR?  Hmmmm?


Disneyland_Mama said:


> I can confirm the Utahans have landed safely in Disneyland!
> 
> I spoke with Uma this morning to set up our Focker drop on Monday!  She was calling from the Tiki Room!  I couldn't help but laugh!
> I can't believe I'm going to meet a DIS celebrity!!



WOOO HOOOTY!


----------



## sorul82?

PrincessV said:


> Heh, heh, heh
> 
> YES!  Wasn't she the one who initiated all kinds of havoc on Twinkie's TR?  Hmmmm?
> 
> 
> WOOO HOOOTY!




Yes, I believe Um was giving me virtual haircuts on TM's thread!


----------



## Database

Yay! The new UMA trippie has started. (Now I have something to occupy my time until the Harry Potter books come out!)

Here's hoping that UMA comes back frome DL with 50 pages!


----------



## mikamah

Hope you're having a wonderful trip UM.  Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## aldisneygrl

Do ya' think she has hijacked the Jungle Cruise yet?   

Wouldn't you hate to be the CM driving when she rode?  Oh the pressure!    Hope you were nice to said CM.


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

So, guess what.... I had a celebrity sighting today!  Yes, yes... it was a DIS-celebrity!  I saw Utahmama today at DCA.  First let me just say, she is as funny in person as she is on the boards.  And she is gorgeous in person!  She is actually prettier in person, if you can believe that.
Her boys are a riot and Norah is a little adorable Diva.  I didn't get to talk too much to her DH as he was busy talking to my DH.  Anyway, I got some good photos of her famdamalama and I'll post them soonish.



mikayla73 said:


> Where's the hidden BR by Indy?


The hidden bathroom in Indy is located just behind the stairs you climb to go across the track.  You have to ask the CM to let you back there.  Once you walk under the stairs, the bathroom is located just down a hall.
I ask my nephew, the CM, if there was another and he is not aware of a "secret" bathroom. 



S.Poppins said:


> Tracy, be sure to take a picture to post for us!



Hi Stacey, I'll try to post pics tonight.


----------



## spongemommie05

Lucky!!!! that is all i have to say .. i am missing UM i have almost taken her Diet Puppies 2x these last couple of day's ....but i am glad she is having fun i will give her a call/text on her way home so not to bother her while she is having funnnnnn... isn't she gorgeous ... anyways i am rambling on.. gotta go make dinner....LUCKYYYYYYY


----------



## duncanssweetie

AMUCK AMUCK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






......
...
.......
.....
..................
.........
.
.............
.....
.
.
.

HAVOC HAVOC HAVOC...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.........
...
......
..
...
.
.
Sorry UM, couldn't resist !!! 

Just doing my part to see to it that she comes back to 50 pages  

can't wait to see pics of the Dis Meet today !!!


----------



## Lauralee131

Glad that she made it there ok...I was wondering how they made out with that snow storm...

Come on, Tracy....where's the pictures?????

What's taking so long????  You were there - what, HOURS ago???


----------



## *MickeyFan*

Just jumping on, can't wait to hear about the many adventures in DL!!   jen


----------



## S.Poppins

Tracy, did you go ride some rides or just get pics and autographs!? Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

Here's a pic of me & Utahmama with all our kidlets!






Here's a pic of the Utah family.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We only got to chat for around 20 mins as we were both headed to lunch.  I had promised Maddie & Evan we would go see Bridge to Tarabithia after lunch at DTD.  Now that I think about it, we should have had lunch with her and her family, as who knows if we'd ever cross paths again.  Especially since Evan fell asleep before we even got to lunch and Maddie decided she was not in the "mood" to see a movie!


----------



## spongemommie05

Hey you will have another chance i am trying to convince the UM family to go to disney with my family in Oct and if i get my way MUHHHAAAAAHHHH they will go with us .


----------



## aldisneygrl

*DMamaTracy* - Thanks for the photgraphs.  We sure do miss our UtahMama!  At least we get to see her pics here.   Your little ones are cutie pies too!  I remember them from your Waldo TR.  Thanks for the UM update.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hey UtahMama - Hope you & your family had a wonderful time.  Rest well when you get home so you can tell us your adventures.  Priorities, you know.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Disneyland Mama:  Thanks so much for the pics! You both have beautiful families!  Looks like everyone was having fun!  Please keep us posted!

aldisneygrl:  I think she has probably taken over the jungle cruise, kicked R2D2 out of Star Tours, and made them run California Screamin backwards     I can't wait to read her TR!


----------



## DisneyJo

Yay thanks Tracy for the photos, looks like you had a good time! Did you get a photo of the croc hand over?


----------



## corinnak

Disneyland_Mama said:


> Here's a pic of me & Utahmama with all our kidlets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the Utah family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only got to chat for around 20 mins as we were both headed to lunch.  I had promised Maddie & Evan we would go see Bridge to Tarabithia after lunch at DTD.  Now that I think about it, we should have had lunch with her and her family, as who knows if we'd ever cross paths again.  Especially since Evan fell asleep before we even got to lunch and Maddie decided she was not in the "mood" to see a movie!



Wow, fantastic pho-toes, you lucky Disneyland Mama!  You guys are ALL so photogenic!  Too bad you didn't have lunch with the UM's - I'm sure that would have been a great time.  Hopefully you'll have another opportunity in the future.

Is that red Maclaren stroller yours or UM's?  I have that same stroller (well, pretty much the same - my wheels are a little different) and could not manage without it!


----------



## S.Poppins

Great pics, Tracy!!! Thanks! You all look great and so skinny!!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

*Note to Self:* Check UM"s TR even while she's gone as there is much happening on here!  

DisneylandMama: Thanks for the pics! You all look so good and like you were having lots of fun!  

I want to check out the video, but am not sure I can do that here at work!  
(I'll try later when my co-worker goes to lunch!)


----------



## sorul82?

Disneyland_Mama said:


> Here's a pic of me & Utahmama with all our kidlets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the Utah family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only got to chat for around 20 mins as we were both headed to lunch.  I had promised Maddie & Evan we would go see Bridge to Tarabithia after lunch at DTD.  Now that I think about it, we should have had lunch with her and her family, as who knows if we'd ever cross paths again.  Especially since Evan fell asleep before we even got to lunch and Maddie decided she was not in the "mood" to see a movie!




That is a mighty nice looking group of folks!!


----------



## sorul82?

What happened to our 50 pages of havoc?


----------



## PrincessV

Disneyland_Mama said:


> Here's a pic of me & Utahmama with all our kidlets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the Utah family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only got to chat for around 20 mins as we were both headed to lunch.  I had promised Maddie & Evan we would go see Bridge to Tarabithia after lunch at DTD.  Now that I think about it, we should have had lunch with her and her family, as who knows if we'd ever cross paths again.  Especially since Evan fell asleep before we even got to lunch and Maddie decided she was not in the "mood" to see a movie!



YAY, what adorable pics!  And may I say how skinny you ladies look?!  
What was the temperature?  I always picture CA as 75 and sunny all the time!


----------



## aldisneygrl

sorul82? said:


> What happened to our 50 pages of havoc?




4 pages down 46 to go..........   




PrincessV said:


> YAY, what adorable pics!  And may I say how skinny you ladies look?!
> What was the temperature?  I always picture CA as 75 and sunny all the time!




V, your tag looks so pretty and shows up so much better on these boards.    Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Finally was able to check out "The Video" and am dying here!  
That was a great good-bye! I miss you UM and can't wait to hear all about the trip!!! 
(Loved the growl/yell! Such a "Mom" thing to do!!!)


----------



## DisneyObsession

*UM:* Without you here, things run amuck!

AMUCK! AMUCK! AMUCK!!!


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

S.Poppins said:


> Great pics, Tracy!!! Thanks! You all look great and so skinny!!!



Bwhahaha!!  It's because of my strategically placed arms AND we posed the kidlets infront of us!! 

*V:  *It was cold and blustery day.  I would say high 60's, mostly cloudy, and a pretty good breeze going.  DCA always seems colder because of the openess of the layout.  We got a sprinkle or two in the morning.

*Corinna:  *It's actually my Mac.  I don't leave home without it!  I love mine, too!   

I can't wait for Utahmama to come home and start her trippie!  I didn't ask alot of details of her trip, I'd rather read all about it!


----------



## spongemommie05

UM UPDATE::: she is in sunny barstow calif / well when i talked to her it had stopped raining. 
she will be home in 10 hrs.
She say's Hello


----------



## sorul82?

Hurry back Umama!  Over on the DISer thread, we are auctioning your signed LGMH, a POR mug, and a Diet Pepsi.  Now Lara K is trying to clone you!!!


----------



## aldisneygrl

*R U Back Yet?*


----------



## jbmom

spongemommie05 said:


> UM UPDATE::: she is in sunny barstow calif / well when i talked to her it had stopped raining.
> she will be home in 10 hrs.
> She say's Hello



Could we please have her tracked on Norad like they do for Santa?


----------



## sorul82?

jbmom said:


> Could we please have her tracked on Norad like they do for Santa?


----------



## S.Poppins

Wow we have a lot of work to do if we are going to reach 50 pages by the time UM gets home! Do you think she will get home and make a mad dash for the computer!!? I did.


----------



## annie1995

aldisneygrl said:


> *R U Back Yet?*


----------



## S.Poppins

Shouldn't be long now.....


----------



## annie1995

S.Poppins said:


> Shouldn't be long now.....



I need to go to bed, but I am too excited to sleep


----------



## dismom9761

jbmom said:


> Could we please have her tracked on Norad like they do for Santa?




  That is hilarious!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

HAVOC!  HAVOC!  HAVOC!


----------



## MAGICFOR2




----------



## aldisneygrl

I am parking my BUTT right here for a front row seat for the return of UTAHMAMA!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

She should be walking in the door about now.  Should we yell SURPRISE!!!!?


----------



## UtahMama

OH! MY! HECK!


It was SOOOOO fun!!! We had a total blast! Thanks for that picture posting, DLMama! It was fun visiting with "yous"!!!! I loved your DD's princessy/glittery hair and makeup (she had just gone to the Princess Faire they have goin' on there!).

Thanks for updating, Spongie!!!! 

I missed y'all and am barely caught up! How FUN! 
I loved the picture Celery posted of the Witches (running aMUCK!)

To all who posted their well wishes....Thank You!!!!!!

Thanks Hi-Jackers!!!! That's the consequence to going to Disneyland!!! 

I'm getting started tomorrow, hopefully.  
The road trip wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. I just put my headphones in and took a 12 hour nap (just kidding).

Gotta put in another load of laundry and the get to bed!!!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

UtahMama said:


> OH! MY! HECK!
> 
> 
> It was SOOOOO fun!!! We had a total blast! Thanks for that picture posting, DLMama! It was fun visiting with "yous"!!!! I loved your DD's princessy/glittery hair and makeup (she had just gone to the Princess Faire they have goin' on there!).
> 
> Thanks for updating, Spongie!!!!
> 
> I missed y'all and am barely caught up! How FUN!
> I loved the picture Celery posted of the Witches (running aMUCK!)
> 
> To all who posted their well wishes....Thank You!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Hi-Jackers!!!! That's the consequence to going to Disneyland!!!
> 
> I'm getting started tomorrow, hopefully.
> The road trip wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. I just put my headphones in and took a 12 hour nap (just kidding).
> 
> Gotta put in another load of laundry and the get to bed!!!!


 

OMG!  I get to be the first to say WELCOME HOME!!!    Glad you are safe and happy !  Good Night!


----------



## WDW1st-timers

Well I get to be the second to say welcome home   ....also UtahMama on another thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1188048&page=167 I now own your Flora Journal and your LGMH.   You have some reading to do.  Any chance on me getting these autographed?   (mental note :-boy I can make a killing on the DIS boards selling utahmama's autograph on stuff.)

Last thing.... I want to see you present your trip report on video.  Your pre-trip report video almost made me cry.  I had tears in my eyes. 

Anyways...welcome home and glad that you had a great time.


----------



## DisneyJo

Welcome home UtahMama 

Can't wait for the TR to start!


----------



## jbmom

Welcome Home!!


----------



## S.Poppins

WOOOHOOOOTY WENDY IS HOME!!!


----------



## bawsmom

Welcome Home UM  

I am sure you had a great time and we are patiently waiting for all the juciy details...


----------



## duncanssweetie

Even though I already welcomed you home on the "peeps" thread I wanted to welcome you home here, too !!!! 

soooooooo *WELCOME HOME*


----------



## Lauralee131

What kind of condition was the house in????

Did you find Budweiser caps buried in the houseplants????  Errrr...not that I would know anything about that...but WHY, OH WHY would my mom have to LOOK THERE?!?!?!   

How was your meeting with D_Mama????  What's she like in person???  Should we blow her off in August???  Her DH already thinks we're all invisible, so it shouldn't be hard to pull off!!! JK, Tracy....LY/MI!!

Ok, fine....don't say anything....we'll all just wait.....


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

Welcome Back, Utahmama!  Glad you had a safe trip back! 

YOu couldn't have planned a better time to come to CA.   The rain ended the day before you showed up and started again yesterday!  Perfect timing on your part!

I can't wait to hear all about your (mis)adventures in DLand!  It was wonderful meeting you.  You have a great family!  Your boys are hilarious and Norah is a cutie little Miss!  My DD was totally enchanted with you, she talked about "Windy" all day.


----------



## PrincessV

Lauralee131 said:


> What kind of condition was the house in????
> 
> Did you find Budweiser caps buried in the houseplants????  Errrr...not that I would know anything about that...but WHY, OH WHY would my mom have to LOOK THERE?!?!?!
> 
> How was your meeting with D_Mama????  What's she like in person???  Should we blow her off in August???  Her DH already thinks we're all invisible, so it shouldn't be hard to pull off!!! JK, Tracy....LY/MI!!
> 
> Ok, fine....don't say anything....we'll all just wait.....



OH, I totally forgot about the DS left behind with all the running amuck we've been doing!  Yes, yes, tell us what you found when you got back


----------



## annie1995

Welcome Home!!!  We were waiting for you to get back!  Can't wait to hear all about your wonderful adventures!


----------



## WheatThins

Disneyland_Mama said:


> My DD was totally enchanted with you, she talked about "Windy" all day.



Wheat Thins validated.  Again.

Wheat Thins


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

Lauralee131 said:


> What kind of condition was the house in????
> 
> Did you find Budweiser caps buried in the houseplants????  Errrr...not that I would know anything about that...but WHY, OH WHY would my mom have to LOOK THERE?!?!?!
> 
> How was your meeting with D_Mama????  What's she like in person???  *Should we blow her off in August???  *Her DH already thinks we're all invisible, so it shouldn't be hard to pull off!!! JK, Tracy....LY/MI!!
> 
> Ok, fine....don't say anything....we'll all just wait.....



 

That's it, Lauralee, I'm going to make friends with your stalker!


----------



## dismom9761

Welcome home Wendy!!Can't wait to see DL through you!!


----------



## pigget74

WELCOME HOME​
We are now ready for your report ​


----------



## Jaclyn810

WELCOME HOME


----------



## UtahMama

February 23   “The Quest For FUN”…

After a 3 hour “nap”, at 7AM we were piled into the Suburban with junk food and a cooler full of mama’s caffeine. A freak snow storm had come through Salt Lake starting a few hours before and dumped several inches of slippery, dangerous snow.  Great! We paused in our un-shoveled driveway to say a quick prayer of safety (and sanity) before departing. 

It was reeeeeally snowing! It took more than 15 minutes to go the first mile due to power outages. These two pictures are at the exit to our subdivision in suberbia, Utah...











After reviewing the weather report, we knew it would get much better as we headed south. And it did. We only had snow for the first 300–ish miles! 

Ron had just worked 6PM to 6AM yet he insisted HE drive for the first little while. I reminded him it is much safer to drive DRUNK than it is to drive sleepy. He just wanted to get us going onto the interstate. He has his reasons. So I caved.

I called DS17(Jordan) one last time to list off “The Rules”: 
1. NO other human beings are allowed in our house while we’re gone. Not in our yard (front and back), garage, sidewalk, basement, roof, etc. See, you HAVE to be very specific or he’d for sure find some technicality or loop hole. 
2. No fire of any kind.
3. Lock the doors and triple check them! 
4. Dishwasher detergent in the dishwasher NOT hand-washing dish detergent. I almost put labels on them with “THIS” and “NOT THIS” written on them!
5. No bleach.
6. Make sure the cats are not locked in any rooms…or YOU are cleaning the pee/pooh/hairballs.
7. No internet
8. No R rated movies. No worse rated movies. Pretend Jesus is watching with you. NO, Jesus doesn’t like beer.
9. NO FUN WHATSOEVER (yes this actually, IS on the list)

So at 7AM, the umbilical cord was figuratively cut. I had faith in my eldest son. Yes, I did-ish.

Luckily, it was “rush hour” on the freeway to add 30 more minutes to our time. So we plunked in a movie for the “Are We There Yet?” choir in the back. They are happy campers, so I placed the earphones in my ears and cranked up the volume to Aerosmith  . I don’t like when DH drives anymore than he doesn’t like when I drive. I am cautious and law abiding. I know the law is something like 1 car-length per 10 miles an hour ( 5 car lengths between you and the car in front of you = 50 mph, for example). DH’s take on that law, especially in the snow, is more like ½ car length per 20 miles an hour  . I kept slamming on the “air brakes” and sucking in my breath dramatically. I think I may have screamed once or twice. I couldn’t help it. He kept going too fast and slamming on the breaks, skidding and nearly missing the car in front of us!!!!  

After 62 minutes, we stopped at the McDonald’s in Lehi for breakfast and to use the restroom. 

Knowing DH did not get the luxurious 3-hour nap last night like I did, I drive. I drove most of the way there while he attempted to sleep in the “way-back” (or, “BACK-back”). He accused me of weaving back and forth!   We had just gotten the allignment done so the stearing felt loose. Whatever. I entertained myself by singing "Jesus, Take The Wheel". DH was NOT amused.

After the first DVD, and DH’s little nap, we played PNDQ.  The road game. You have to actually see something that starts with only P or N or D or Q.  The words can’t be read on signs. Pretty much only nouns. You earn snack money for the next stop. We had plenty of snacks on board so for each word, the kids earned souvenir money. I blew them all away with a heard of cows I called “Quadropeds”. I also got “Quadrunner” for a four-wheeler in some farmer’s yard. This game is really fun! I like it more than the alphabet game because it’s more limited, causing you to be more creative. I started making up smart-sounding words and my kids totally believed me! Poor things! 

It snowed and snowed and snoooowed. The antenae developed a layer of snow on it, I thought was interesting. I called it an antenae stalagmite. Which didn’t start with a P,N,D,or Q, but I thought was funny.

There's a cute little city in Southern Utah named Beaver. I did NOT take a picture of the restaurant sign that says for all of America to see, "Wendy's Beaver, next right"  











We stopped in St. George, Utah at a Jack in the Box for lunch at 1:00. Yay, their kid’s meal toy was PLAY DOUGH….which is NOT a good car-toy, if you ask me.
 The Red Rocks near St. George....getting Sunny!





With the snow, it ended up being a 12 hour drive to our hotel! I stayed with Norah while DH and DS’s registered. I said to DH, “DON’T forget to order a crib for our room!” (In fact, I told him this two or three times!!!) Guess what he forgot to order?  We stayed at the Holiday Inn for super cheap with our “connections”. Kids eat for free and the adult’s entrée’s were semi-cheap. The only thing I didn’t care for in this hotel was the hallways’ ceilings were quite low. In fact, all the ceilings seemed too low. Like when you’re in a basement, or hut, or something. It was clean and the CM’s there mostly (sort of) spoke english. At least they nodded as if they understood…

Our room was on the 3rd floor, #3323, and it was probably as nice as our room at Port Orleans Riverside in WDW. For SUPER cheap. Doing my “Fuzzy Disney Math”, that meant more money for souvenirs!!!

Luckily, we had brought our own pillows because the hotel’s pillows were very small and square and hard and icky.
I had to call down to get a crib sent to us which came right away, thankfully. I squirted a bunch of Purelle onto a wash cloth to wipe-down and sanitize the rails and bars of the white metal crib. 

Since we were exhausted beyond all reason, we all hit the hay by 9:30. We were even too tired to jump on the beds as per our usual reutine as rednecks. By the time my eyes were closed, the loud (LOUD!!!) boom, BOOM, boom, BOOMs started. Oh MY, the fireworks are LOUD from our room. BUT!….but it took me back to my bedroom as a child with the yellow shag carpet and butterfly wallpaper every weekend evening listening to the far off  “boom-booms” and feeling comforted.

Riley slept in the same bed as me. He held my one hand in his two hands next to his heart. He squoze my hand three times and whispered, “That means, ‘I love you, mom’”…So, I gave his hand three squeezes too and we fell asleep even with the fireworks booming.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I also welcomed you home over on the Peep thread, but need to do it here too...

*WELCOME HOME!!!* You were missed! Can't wait to hear about the trip! Hope you had oodles of fun!


----------



## NAB

Yeah I'm first.....dang....I will take second.

UMA love the snow pictures. You look like you live in the country. Glad you maked the right dishwashing soap. Been there done that when I was a teenager and my parents got there first dishwasher.

What are Quadopeds?  Is that a real word....

Riley's comment, how precious is that. Hope you got him a good birthday present while you were there. 

Can't wait to here the rest.


----------



## kabbie

Yea!!!  I now have a new adventure with Utah Mama and her gang to get me through my deprived of Disney depression.  On with the show!


----------



## celerystalker

Aww! So sweet with Riley. 
I think it's cute that holiday inn has CMs now. How appropriate for us disney freaks!!! 
I would comment on your name sake sign, but I don't want to anger the DIS gods.  
I'm amazed that there were no Nora escapades. Maybe next time you go to WDW, you should drive. 
HA!  
How many hours would that be?
I won't even do it and it's only 12 hours with no kids.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

You posted your first installment while I was welcoming you back! 

Great installment, as always! Can't wait for more! Love it! Love the bag, love the shoes, love everything! (Sorry, I seem to be doing a lot of movie quoting lately  )


----------



## winkers

UtahMama said:


> February 23   The Quest For FUN
> 
> It was clean and the CMs there mostly (sort of) spoke english. At least they nodded as if they understood
> 
> .



I love that you call the hotel employee's cm's!  I think you've benn disney brain washed!


----------



## MommyPoppins

> *UtahMama said:* Riley slept in the same bed as me. He held my one hand in his two hands next to his heart. He squoze my hand three times and whispered, “That means, ‘I love you, mom’”…So, I gave his hand three squeezes too and we fell asleep even with the fireworks booming.



Awww. How sweet! 

Great start! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## aldisneygrl

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Luckily, we had brought our own pillows because the hotels pillows were very small and square and hard
> *Of course, we jumped on the and icky.* I had to call down to get a crib sent to us which came right away, thankfully. I squirted a bunch of Purelle onto a wash cloth to wipe-down and sanitize the rails and bars of the white metal crib.



Ok, is this some kind of secret code written in your TR?    Just a wonderin'...  Glad you wiped down Norah's bed.  We wouldn't want the baby to get anymore yucky infections.  


Love the rules for Jordan.  Writin' 'em down as we speak.  Will need for future.  My DS can find a loophole anywhere.  Love the roof comment.  You have to cover everything don't ya'?

Love the pictures of the snow.  We don't EVER see that kinda snow down here.  It is absolutely loverly.  Sorry it made you trip a little longer.  

*Next time put a Sticky note on Goofy's forehead.  Then he won't forget!*  

Gotta love the sweet love of your little birthday boy!  

Could you see them from your hotel room?  That would have been really cool!


----------



## PrincessV

Oh my goodness, look at all that snow  It looks just like Buffalo!



			
				UtahMama said:
			
		

> I entertained myself by singing "Jesus, Take The Wheel". DH was NOT amused.


 


			
				UtahMama said:
			
		

> There's a cute little city in Southern Utah named Beaver. I did NOT take a picture of the restaurant sign that says for all of America to see, "Wendy's Beaver, next right"


 Okay, now Im ROTFL AND spitting tea!



			
				UtahMama said:
			
		

> Riley slept in the same bed as me. He held my one hand in his two hands next to his heart. He squoze my hand three times and whispered, That means, I love you, momSo, I gave his hand three squeezes too and we fell asleep even with the fireworks booming.


Aaawww, no more laughing or spitting, just a tear and smile!


----------



## aldisneygrl

PrincessV said:


> *Okay, now Im ROTFL AND spitting tea!*
> 
> 
> Aaawww, no more laughing or spitting, just a tear and smile!





Hope you covered your monitor!   

and here's a tissue V.


----------



## lexmelinda

Awwww.....so sweet....the fireworks and the three squeezes. Glad you got there safe and sound. I do not drive in the snow and keep both feet constantly on the air brakes cause my husband went to the same snow driving school as your husband. 

And I love that you added "NO FUN WHATSOEVER" to Jordon's list. Funsucker!


----------



## WDW1st-timers

UtahMama said:


> February 23   The Quest For FUN
> There's a cute little city in Southern Utah named Beaver. I did NOT take a picture of the restaurant sign that says for all of America to see, "Wendy's Beaver, next right"




Thanks UMA my hubby was reading the trip report along with me and now he is demanding to see Wendy's Beaver. I almost had to slap him upside the head.   How dare he ask to see Wendy's Beaver. Wendy darlin' don't show your Utah Beaver girl.


----------



## DisneyJo

What a great start, the photos are lovely. Wendy's Beaver is just hilarious  What is it with DH's driving I frequently use my air brakes   Can't wait for more!


----------



## UtahMama

aldisneygrl said:


> Ok, is this some kind of secret code written in your TR?    Just a wonderin'...  Glad you wiped down Norah's bed.  We wouldn't want the baby to get anymore yucky infections.
> 
> 
> Love the rules for Jordan.  Writin' 'em down as we speak.  Will need for future.  My DS can find a loophole anywhere.  Love the roof comment.  You have to cover everything don't ya'?
> 
> Love the pictures of the snow.  We don't EVER see that kinda snow down here.  It is absolutely loverly.  Sorry it made you trip a little longer.
> 
> *Next time put a Sticky note on Goofy's forehead.  Then he won't forget!*
> 
> Gotta love the sweet love of your little birthday boy!
> 
> Could you see them from your hotel room?  That would have been really cool!



EEEEK! You caught a MAJOR error...I just re-did my sentence. The pillows were icky and we were too tired to jump on the beds!  


Dont read too closely people! I _probably_ should READ what I write before posting!  


We could hear the "Fworks" (Norahism) as if they were right outside our window. Our view was of the ThemePark Parking structure. We did not requesst a room with a "view" so thats what ya get!


----------



## S.Poppins

"of course we jumped on the and icky." ??? You have been hanging around Fidge too long!

The snow looked beautiful! I miss snow.

The rules sounded like the rules I was given....  I got very good at hiding evidence.  Don't worry though, I did eventually tell on myself a couple of years ago - so if anything did happen, he'll fess up one day!

Wendy's Beaver   You should have taken a picture! You could have send it to Jay Leno. (or is that Letterman)

They have cm's at Holiday Inn? I think they are just hie's Holiday Inn Employees.

Riley's such a sweetie!

Very impressed with the quick installment!


----------



## UtahMama

WDW1st-timers said:


> Thanks UMA my hubby was reading the trip report along with me and now he is demanding to see Wendy's Beaver. I almost had to slap him upside the head.   How dare he ask to see Wendy's Beaver. Wendy darlin' don't show your Utah Beaver girl.



You have my word! It's a HUGE billboard right there along the side of the road."Wendy's Beaver, Next Right"...
NOT appropriate for young DISsers, I must say.


----------



## aldisneygrl

UtahMama said:


> EEEEK! You caught a MAJOR error...I just re-did my sentence. The pillows were icky and we were too tired to jump on the beds!
> 
> 
> Dont read too closely people! I _probably_ should READ what I write before posting!
> 
> 
> We could hear the "Fworks" (Norahism) as if they were right outside our window. Our view was of the ThemePark Parking structure. We did not requesst a room with a "view" so thats what ya get!



Don't worry Wendy, I've got your back.  We Peeps cover for each other.    The money you saved off a "view" room probably bought you more souvenirs.


----------



## dwaddict

Welcome home!! I just loved the rule list for DS!! I am planning on using your list when we leave DS17 @home in May!!
How sweet is that lil man of yours. He sounds like my lil man! Don't ya love it!!
Lydia


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

Ok, I just read your first installment and I have already:

1:  Spit Diet COKE at The Wendy's "B" comment
2:    Air breaks & NO FUN WHATSOEVER!
3:  At Riley 

Ya baby, you still got it!


----------



## huggiebear23

I loved the first installment. You are such a great storyteller. Your children are angels for staying in the car for 12 hours. My kids freak out after 45 minutes. LOL Can't wait for more. 

By the way you should be an author you have such a way with words.


----------



## ahibird

UtahMama, let me just say -- you are AWESOME I found this TR while browsing for DL info.  After reading this one, I had to go over check out your other TR (OUR BIG, FAT DISNEY VACATION).  Best TRs I've read on the DIS boards !!

I can't wait to read more about your adventures at DL - thank you so much for sharing...


----------



## annie1995

UtahMama said:


> Riley slept in the same bed as me. He held my one hand in his two hands next to his heart. He squoze my hand three times and whispered, That means, I love you, momSo, I gave his hand three squeezes too and we fell asleep even with the fireworks booming.




Ohhh, that is so sweet !  Glad you all got there safely!  Can't wait to read more!


----------



## Database

This is fixin' to be a great TR! What everyone else said about this installment.
Awesome! Touching! Precious! Hilarious!

We're not worthy!  Less than 24 hours back home and you're writing the TR?


So when is the next?  LOL!


----------



## Ricky's Girl

Yeah! You're back and off to a wonderful start.   Please write more soonish . . . hopefully before I'm forced to do laundry.


----------



## PaMom001

Subbing.  I lost this thread once and I don't want to loose it again.


----------



## mikayla73

Welcome home! And you already have the start of a great trippie!!


----------



## eeyore45

PrincessV said:


> Oh my goodness, look at all that snow  It looks just like Buffalo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now I’m ROTFL AND spitting tea!
> 
> 
> Aaawww, no more laughing or spitting, just a tear and smile!



What she said!!! 



aldisneygrl said:


> Don't worry Wendy, I've got your back.  We Peeps cover for each other.    The money you saved off a "view" room probably bought you more souvenirs.



at least!!  



Disneyland_Mama said:


> Ok, I just read your first installment and I have already:
> 
> 1:  Spit Diet COKE at The Wendy's "B" comment
> 2:    Air breaks & NO FUN WHATSOEVER!
> 3:  At Riley
> 
> Ya baby, you still got it!



I'll say!!   



PaMom001 said:


> Subbing.  I lost this thread once and I don't want to loose it again.



You know, I feel  stoopid, as I looked and looked all over the TR thread, then the pre trip report thread, I found NOTHING... ya think someone could've thrown a rope my way to get me here... nope, I just had to find it on my own!!  rotfl: people really think I know what I"m doing, then I let them know I'm really an idiot!! <duh> me!!)

subbing, nice concept - thanks for the info!!


----------



## jbmom

Great start!  I know what you mean about your husbands driving to close to other cars.  My dh is the same way and he wonders why I'm always stomping on the pretend brake!  I can even see a small wear pattern on the floor mat.  Oh well, he hasn't gotten us into an accident yet.  Your ds is so sweet!  Looking forward to more!


----------



## dance2874

YAY! Your back AND you even had the first installment ready!!  

Cant wait to hear more about your "Quest for Fun"....I am wondering if you got there and DL was closed like my hero Clark W Griswold.


----------



## sorul82?

I want three squeezes!


----------



## Lauralee131

Disneyland_Mama said:


> That's it, Lauralee, I'm going to make friends with your stalker!


 

Who loves ya baaaaabyyyyyyyy?!?!?!


----------



## Lauralee131

UtahMama said:


> It was reeeeeally snowing! It took more than 15 minutes to go the first mile due to power outages. These two pictures are at the exit to our subdivision in suberbia, Utah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reviewing the weather report, we knew it would get much better as we headed south. And it did. We only had snow for the first 300ish miles!


 
OMG - I would have been VOMITTING....even after living in New Hampshire for 13 years, I still can't drive in the snow!!  Luckily, after a "Mama's Little Helper" before I left work to drive home, I didn't mind it so much!! 




UtahMama said:


> I reminded him it is much safer to drive DRUNK than it is to drive sleepy.


 
I can attest to that!!!  Now if only I can convince DH... 



UtahMama said:


> I called DS17(Jordan) one last time to list off The Rules:


  Oh boy...here they come...You're such a _*MOM*_...



UtahMama said:


> 4. Dishwasher detergent in the dishwasher NOT hand-washing dish detergent. I almost put labels on them with THIS and NOT THIS written on them!


 
Been there, done that...it was like the popcorn scene from that old science geek movie with Val Kilmer...what was the name of it? 



UtahMama said:


> 7. No internet


 
Man, what a buzz-kill you are!! 




UtahMama said:


> 8. Pretend Jesus is watching with you.


 
The official travel agent for his guilt trip.... 




UtahMama said:


> 9. NO FUN WHATSOEVER (yes this actually, IS on the list)


 
  NONE?!?!?

Whatsoever??




UtahMama said:


> So at 7AM, the umbilical cord was figuratively cut. I had faith in my eldest son. Yes, I did-ish.
> 
> Luckily, it was rush hour on the freeway to add 30 more minutes to our time. So we plunked in a movie for the Are We There Yet? choir in the back. They are happy campers, so I placed the earphones in my ears and cranked up the volume to Aerosmith  . I dont like when DH drives anymore than he doesnt like when I drive. I am cautious and law abiding. I know the law is something like 1 car-length per 10 miles an hour ( 5 car lengths between you and the car in front of you = 50 mph, for example). DHs take on that law, especially in the snow, is more like ½ car length per 20 miles an hour  . I kept slamming on the air brakes and sucking in my breath dramatically. I think I may have screamed once or twice. I couldnt help it. He kept going too fast and slamming on the breaks, skidding and nearly missing the car in front of us!!!!


 
UGH - sounds all too familiar!!! 





UtahMama said:


> After 62 minutes, we stopped at the McDonalds in Lehi for breakfast and to use the restroom.


 
WOW - you made it THAT LONG!?!?  We don't even get out of town and DS is asking to go to the bathroom, even though we yell/scream/cry to go before we leave the house.  Once we hadn't even gotten out of our driveway!! 




UtahMama said:


> I started making up smart-sounding words and my kids totally believed me! Poor things!


 
I think DisneyJo does that to me.... Not smart enough to prove it though, so I have to take her word for it!! 



UtahMama said:


> There's a cute little city in Southern Utah named Beaver. I did NOT take a picture of the restaurant sign that says for all of America to see, "Wendy's Beaver, next right"


 
   




UtahMama said:


> The Red Rocks near St. George....getting Sunny!


 







WOW - what a beautiful view... 



UtahMama said:


> With the snow, it ended up being a 12 hour drive to our hotel! I stayed with Norah while DH and DSs registered. I said to DH, DONT forget to order a crib for our room! (In fact, I told him this two or three times!!!) Guess what he forgot to order?


 
If you want something done right.... 



UtahMama said:


> Our room was on the 3rd floor, #33*23*


 
Why is it that since that Jim Carrey movie's come out all I see is the number 23??? 




UtahMama said:


> Riley slept in the same bed as me. He held my one hand in his two hands next to his heart. He squoze my hand three times and whispered, That means, I love you, momSo, I gave his hand three squeezes too and we fell asleep even with the fireworks booming.


 
Awwww...how sweet!!!

Great start UMama!!!    I can't wait for more!!!


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

Lauralee131 said:


> Been there, done that...it was like the popcorn scene from that old science geek movie with Val Kilmer...what was the name of it?



Real Genius.  I love, love, love Val!  He's my freebie!!

_"A girls gotta have her standards!"_


----------



## TiggerandTink

Wow UM - don't know what more to say that hasn't already been said.
Welcome back, great start to your report, waiting to read more, its all there and all applies.  

I love signing on and seeing that you have posted.  I know I can count on some fun and laughs coming my way.

More please....


----------



## Princess Tinkerbell

Congratulations UtahMama, DH read his very first trip report installment and said, "That's it?  When do we get to read more!?"  You got him hooked.  I never doubted you.  



> After the first DVD, and DHs little nap, we played PNDQ.  The road game. You have to actually see something that starts with only P or N or D or Q.  The words cant be read on signs. Pretty much only nouns. You earn snack money for the next stop. We had plenty of snacks on board so for each word, the kids earned souvenir money. I blew them all away with a heard of cows I called Quadropeds. I also got Quadrunner for a four-wheeler in some farmers yard. This game is really fun! I like it more than the alphabet game because its more limited, causing you to be more creative. I started making up smart-sounding words and my kids totally believed me! Poor things!



He seamed very impressed with your ability to decieve your children for your own personal amusement.  I haven't decided if this approach to parenting will be a help or a hinderance for our future little Tink's. 

Keep em' coming!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

UtahMama said:


> Riley slept in the same bed as me. He held my one hand in his two hands next to his heart. *He squoze my hand three times and whispered, That means, I love you, mom*So, I gave his hand three squeezes too and we fell asleep even with the fireworks booming.



Aw, how sweet.  Isn't it great how little boys love their moms so much.   My 3 year old is definitely a mommy's boy or as he puts it "mommy is my girlfriend". 

BTW

WELCOME HOME UTAH MAMA

Great report thus far.

Fran


----------



## UtahMama

HEY! I just wanted to thank everyone for the positive responses thus far!!!!

I'm on a roll! I'm (ok, it's my DH who is my technical team) resizing the next pictures for the next chapter. Last time I didn't want it to ever end so I drug my feet. 

I'm REALLY feeling blue after being home and unpacking and putting away all the clean laundry. So, all your comments are helping me with my temporary "funk".

P.S. "Squoze" IS a word, really!


----------



## twinmama1999

I'm so enjoying your trip report and am waiting anxiously for your next instalment!!!!


----------



## spongemommie05

Um said ,You have my word! It's a HUGE billboard right there along the side of the road."Wendy's Beaver, Next Right"...
NOT appropriate for young DISsers, I must say.  Next time we go to Vegas i will promise to take a picture as well as the sign that say's 
Fillmore
beaver
las vegas.
We have some funny sighns here in utah..
i love your tr report so far i am excited and can't wait for our trip to the land .. we should have all the boys in one car and all the girls in one  (i am already including your family with us when we go 
how funny... well love it and can't wait for more .. [


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Great TR so far!   QUEST FOR FUN!  Did you find it?  Did you see the hidden bathroom?


----------



## Minnie_Moo

Looking forward to more! 

Fuel up with some Diet Pepsi with a whisper of cherry and limber up your typing fingers tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

I'm glad you're home safe. We caught some of that snow in Reno, and I was thinking of you. 


UtahMama said:


> I'm REALLY feeling blue after being home and unpacking and putting away all the clean laundry. So, all your comments are helping me with my temporary "funk".



No need to feel blue: you've got APs, right? Anytime, you could just hop in the car, and presto, 10-12 hrs later, you're back in the magic (I know; my APs are burning a hole in my pocket. Must get back soon-ish!)


----------



## AnnNan

Glad you made it home safe and sound!  Can't believe you already got your report started, but I sure am glad!


----------



## mikamah

So glad you're home and have given us all a UM fix.  Your Riley squozing your hand.  How sweet.  Can't wait for more.


----------



## bawsmom

Welcome Home UM!!  

looking forward to hearing (ah...reading) more...


----------



## Pixeldust Fairy

Glad you made it back.  Looking forward to your TR.


----------



## Goofster57

UtahMama said:


> There's a cute little city in Southern Utah named Beaver. I did NOT take a picture of the restaurant sign that says for all of America to see, "Wendy's Beaver, next right"



I know this place, we used to deer hunt over on Birch mountain, I can’t say that I ever saw the sign you described.  I’m not going to say anything more; I don’t want to get in trouble with the moderators.


I have to ask if any of your family accompanied you to the parks?
I was there Sunday and saw a women getting off the Astro Orbiter over in Tomorrowland with a red “University of Utah” sweatshirt on that bore a striking resemblance to you.  I was going to approach her and ask her if she was related but decided against it.  I decided that if she was or wasn’t related it would probably freak her out and I didn’t want to spend the day in the Security office on the computer showing them your trip reports to prove I wasn’t some kind of stalker.

Looking forward to hearing about the rest of your trip at the West Coast Disney


----------



## UtahMama

Feb. 24th -Wakey, Wakey, Eggs ‘n Bakey!!!

When we go to Florida, I have a heckofa time waking up due to my firm internal Utah time. But in California, waking up at 5:30 AM “feels” like 6:30 which is do-able.

So I thought I’d impress my DH by waking early, showering, dressing, and organizing an hour earlier than the alarm. Plus, I simply could not sleep any longer. Mid ready-ing, DH got up and was duly impressed that I was “up-and-atom”. I did my hair and makeup and set out the kids’ clothes to save even more time. One by one, the kids were up and bathed and dressed like well organizational perfection. Here’s my DS8 (Dallen) and DD2 (Norah) posing for daddy while DS7 (Riley) was in the “hairbrushing /tooth-brushing station” with his mama. SOOOOO cute:







Did I mention kids eat free at Holiday Inn? This is a sweet arrangement because the adult entrees were nice and affordable and they insisted our 2 year old also get her own meal. Plus the food was really quite good. Kind of homey stuff is served at the hotel café. I had the low carb omelets which I could only eat maybe half of and a diet coke. DH had an “everything omelet” and OJ. Norah had fruit and yogurt and the boys had “Victory Eggs”(racing themed kids’ menu). Our server was Jose. A different Jose than the night before. 

Norah in extreme annoyance that she has to look up at the camera... (We call her "Pissy Missy" often. To which she screams, "NO PISSY MISSY!!!!!!!")






We drove over to the Chip and Dale Parking Lot and were swiftly trammed to the Theme Parks. VERY efficient transportation. I look back and can say that no matter how crowded the parks were, the trams  were always only a couple minutes away. Our parking was free because of our new AP’s (it would have been $11 bucks per day…more Fuzzy Disney Math is computing in my noggin. Shoot, $11 could buy a few baked goods???). 

Boy, the weather and climate in California could not have been any better if it tried. No dripping wet humidity. Only beautiful blue skies and fluffy white clouds. In fact, I think they make the sky bluer and the clouds fluffier in California! And there was a mental high-five to myself with the extreme lack of LOVE BUGS flittering in my path. 

We got in line for the Disneyland park and chatted with a yuppy couple who left their 10 month old at home with the nanny to go to Disneyland. I am of the opinion that magic is not wasted on those who may or may not remember. For me, my babies go with! 

DH took pictures, while I waited in line. YES, this was a DL day even though they took pictures in the "R" of California...for Riley.










Once past security, we had to go activate our Annual Passes. We were second in line and when DH was giving them his birthdate, the dude next to us said, “Hey! That’s MY birthday too!” Coinkidink! Plus, the CM taking our pictures was named Wendy…So I said,  “Hey, this must be Coincidence Corner” (we were in the far right corner of the room) …which you had to be there, but it had everyone laughing.

We checked out the Fire Station which has Walt Disney’s apartment on the upper floor. The light is always on for him. I like the fact that this is Walt’s park. His hand touched everything in this the original Disney park. 






Main Street is different yet similar to MK. Familiar and sentimental. More homey maybe? I couldn’t place my finger on the difference. It IS shorter than MK, though.

We were on a mission to go do the Indiana Jones ride first. Oh man this is a great ride! It’s rough like Dinosaur in AK but WAY better. The exterior and interior themeing is just awesome! Of course I pulled the bamboo with the sign that says “Do NOT pull bamboo”. I couldn’t possibly walk by that!











I rode with Riley and we got the far right fork in the road, “The Fountain of Youth” choice for eternal youth and beauty, SCORE! I know another choice is “Riches” and I forgot the third one. 

Next, obviously, would be the Jungle Cruise!!!! YAY! I laughed inappropriately loud and was amazed at the NEW Piranna killer man eating fish feature! I did NOT know this! I thought, “HOW did I miss THIS all these times????” Apparently, the pirannas are new, whew! We had an “OK” captain. I’ve had better. Much better. And yet again, restrained myself from taking the microphone. That’s “prolly” not good manners. 










Ok, WDW/MK folks, Listen Up….The Pirates of the Caribbean is MUCH, much, much better in DL. Oh, yes. It is!  That musty POC smell is even better. You board your boat and right there is a dark Bayou restaurant full of Cajun ambiance. There seems to be a better story line too. Maybe it’s just me?
















and of course:











Right outside the Enchanted Tiki Room is the Dole stand. Ahhhhh! So we got 3 to share. I STILL wont waste the pineapple-goodness with 2 inches of juice to mix with the whip. People LOVE the floats. I like the simple whip better, though. It’s like a little piece of heaven! It’s like a party in your mouth! It’s soooooo good! The CM even gave my whip a cherry and umbrella!!!! 















The Enchanted Tiki Room is very nostalgic too. There was NO Gilbert Godfrey voice to be heard any where! I thought I had a few minutes so I called “DisneyLand Mama” to arrange our meet. But then it started and I was that rude tourist on her cell phone in an attraction! I hate that cell-phone-in-an-attraction-tourist! EEEEK!

Hey, this goddess has MY shape, so I took her picture!

(For the WISH thread peeps. Check her "W" shaped chest!!!! HA!).... 





Next time: Tomorrow Land, Innoventions (Formerly America Sings and Carousel of Progress), First Aid station FUN, the biggest corn dog ever, and pixie dust galore!


----------



## NAB

This time I am going to be first.....

Love the pictures UMA. 

The kids look really happy too!!!!! Well the boys to do anyway.

The first aid station, that doesn't sound good......


----------



## pigget74

Always a great read.  I have never been to Disneyland, but one day I will take my kids.  I have a prissy missy as well---lets just say it is not good when that happens.  Keep it up.


----------



## Lauralee131

Thanks so much for another great installment, UMama...It soooo makes me want to make a trip to DL...I haven't been since early 70's and I'm thinking seriously that we're overdue (and would probably overpack)!

Saw my VERY first concert there, at the ripe old age of 4...Tony Orlando & Dawn...what a rocker my mom was, huh?  

Knock three times....everybody - you know the words!!

Looking forward to more!!!!


----------



## bawsmom

Great pictures UM   

i've never been to DL either so this is a real treat!!

thanks!!


----------



## DisneyJo

Great photo's I doubt I'll ever get to DL so I can live it through you  And who is that skinny minnie in the photos?


----------



## PrincessV

UtahMama said:
			
		

> We got in line for the Disneyland park and chatted with a yuppy couple who left their 10 month old at home with the nanny to go to Disneyland. I am of the opinion that magic is not wasted on those who may or may not remember. For me, my babies go with!


Here, here!  My DS had a blast at 4 months, 12 months, 16 months, 2 years, 3 years, and 4 years.  Different experience each time and always enjoyable!

Wow, is it just me or does Norah seem sooo much bigger/older since the Sept. pics?  She really looks like a Big Girl now!

Loving this trip UMama!


----------



## mlill

Welcome back! I can't believe I'm already 2 chapters behind! You work fast!  Great start so far and I love your pictures! I can't believe how big your daughter has gotten since your last TR!!! They sure grow up fast, don't they? So, was Disneyland just like you remembered it? It's been over 20 years since I've been there! (Well, don't I feel old now...) Looking foward to more!

Have a great weekend!
-Michelle


----------



## WDW1st-timers

Awesome pics and storyline.


----------



## duncanssweetie

The kids are ADORABLE !!! and I agree with V, Norah looks so grown up !!!

oh and YESSSSSSS.... SQUOZE IS a word !!!! My Lexie DD5, said she squoze our dog the other day when she picked her up, LOL. She uses it all the time, she has her "own" words for words, kwim?, soooo funny!!!


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyJo said:


> Great photo's I doubt I'll ever get to DL so I can live it through you  And who is that skinny minnie in the photos?



It just me! I actually have un-earned my 15 pound ribbon!!!!! But THANKS! 



PrincessV said:


> Here, here!  My DS had a blast at 4 months, 12 months, 16 months, 2 years, 3 years, and 4 years.  Different experience each time and always enjoyable!
> 
> Wow, is it just me or does Norah seem sooo much bigger/older since the Sept. pics?  She really looks like a Big Girl now!
> 
> Loving this trip UMama!



I know, she does look bigger to me too. 
I LOVE seeing my kids' faces. To me THAT is "Disney Magic"! 
But my sister, wont bring her babies either.   I tried to tell her about the super cool Baby Care Center and the Ride Share Passes...but "no way". Eh, to each his own!



mlill said:


> Welcome back! I can't believe I'm already 2 chapters behind! You work fast!  Great start so far and I love your pictures! I can't believe how big your daughter has gotten since your last TR!!! They sure grow up fast, don't they? So, was Disneyland just like you remembered it? It's been over 20 years since I've been there! (Well, don't I feel old now...) Looking foward to more!
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> -Michelle


No, actually, it is nicely updated! Everything is familiar though. We'll be returning at least every few months to get our money's worth out of our AP's  

LOVE your new Mulan siggie! Think Spring INDEED!


----------



## UtahMama

WDW1st-timers said:


> Awesome pics and storyline.


Thank You, eh! 



duncanssweetie said:


> The kids are ADORABLE !!! and I agree with V, Norah looks so grown up !!!
> 
> oh and YESSSSSSS.... SQUOZE IS a word !!!! My Lexie DD%, said she squoze our dog the other day when she picked her up, LOL. She uses it all the time, she has her "own" words for words, kwim?, soooo funny!!!



It's better than "squazed"!!!!


----------



## eeyore45

I love it... please tell me you had to bite your tongue at the coincidinks - every now and again... something will happen and I want to yell *BORG* but Wendy's not around to "splain it... sad I know!! 

and no bounce there  e no fair!!!

 

Poor Princess Norah... everybody is pickin on her!!


----------



## spongemommie05

loving the install ,shows me what to expect at our trip ..and by our i mean both our families 
and can i say that you do look Mahvelous in your pictures ... 
can't wait for the next installment those dole whips look good too bad i can't have one .. i will just live off your pictures 
and as far as Norah looking bigger i can't say that ,she looks like  norah but i see her alot.. she is just a cutie patootie i can see her saying i'm no pissy missssyyyyy...


----------



## daisy_77

Great TR, UtahMama!  You have such a cute family!  I look forward to reading more!


----------



## dismom9761

Another great installment, UM!!.I have never been to DL and love to read of all the differences.Norah does look alot different,it must be the age people keep telling me that about my DD2.The pics are awesome. I have a Pissy Missy too!!Your boys do look so happy,can't wait to read more!!!!


----------



## sharkB8HooHaHa

UM,
Is it me, or does Captain Jack look a little creepy?  Seems the WDW Jack is more realistic?  At least realistic enough for some woman behind me in line to force her scared kids onto the ride so she could take a picture of Johnny Depp 

And I must agree, your Norah has grown by leaps and bounds since your last trip.  What a cutie, even as a pissy-missy  

Oh, side bar....LOVE your glasses.  I need reading glasses.  (Oh, did I just admit to that?  Perhaps it's too much time DISsing?!?!?)  That is a great shape. 

Keep it coming!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Great Installment!!!  

I haven't been to DL in 10 yrs, but remember I  the Raiders of the Lost Ark ride! I was so afraid I'd be sick on it, but did it for the kids and had a great time!!! Someday we'll go back!  

First Aid Station?!?......Not Good...No, not good at all!


----------



## TiggerandTink

UtahMama said:


> Norah in extreme annoyance that she has to look up at the camera... (We call her "Pissy Missy" often. To which she screams, "NO PISSY MISSY!!!!!!!")


Too Cute!



UtahMama said:


> Our parking was free because of our new APs (it would have been $11 bucks per daymore Fuzzy Disney Math is computing in my noggin. Shoot, $11 could buy a few baked goods???).



I absolutely love fuzzy math, use it all the time.  I love telling my husband how much money I "saved" him when I get home from a day of shopping.



UtahMama said:


> Once past security, we had to go activate our Annual Passes. We were second in line and when DH was giving them his birthdate, the dude next to us said, Hey! Thats MY birthday too! Coinkidink! Plus, the CM taking our pictures was named WendySo I said,  Hey, this must be Coincidence Corner (we were in the far right corner of the room) which you had to be there, but it had everyone laughing.



You don't disappoint.    



UtahMama said:


> Hey, this goddess has MY shape, so I took her picture!
> 
> (For the WISH thread peeps. Check her "W" shaped chest!!!! HA!)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



    

Another great chapter.  I should have known better than to read this at work.    I got "caught" when I busted out laughing but I couldn't wait until I got home.


----------



## lexmelinda

GIRL?!?! I just love all your many pictures. Thanks, Utahdaddy! I have never been to Disneyland (or California for that matter) and am enjoying this muchly. Frankly, the lack of love bugs would be a big draw for me. 

I'll be waiting for another installment..........tomorrow-ish?


----------



## dance2874

Another great episode! 



> Of course I pulled the bamboo with the sign that says Do NOT pull bamboo. I couldnt possibly walk by that!


I HAVE to do that too. It really freaks out the people around me when I do it, because most people dont know what it does 

I have to say though, I am sort of surprised to see the lines for the rides in some of your pics. I dont remember it being very crowded at this time of year when I went a few yrs back. Was it crowded or are the pics deceiving?


----------



## celerystalker

Woo woo! It's like WDW, but different! One of these days I'll have to go, but until then, I'll rely on the great Utah to take me there virtually. 
I swear Norah changes so much so fast - she doesn't look like a wittle baby no more!


----------



## harleygirl

Marking my spot - Utah you have a great trippie here!!  cant wait to read more!!!


----------



## Wonders10

I'm loving it!   

This is random but did anyone notice all the people in the background of the pics?  Go back and look at them.  There is a girl with a blanket wrapped around her like a cape, another girl who looks like she is digging for treasure in her nose, and the guy at the Dole Whip stand has a look like he just saw someone with 3 heads.  

Anyway, looking forward to the rest of your trip!  I've never been to DL myself.  Didn't think I would like it as much as WDW but now I'm not so sure!

See you on the Peep side!


----------



## PaMom001

Thanks for another installment.  I asked DD10 if she wanted to take a Crocker next time we are at WDW, she said no.  I asked if I could have a Crocker.  She said no.  Reason, she didn't want to be emabarrased.  Silly kids, moms always embarrass.


----------



## annie1995

Wendy, I absolutely love reading your trip reports!  Its the first thing I check as soon as I hit the Dis boards hoping for an update!  I thank you for taking us all on your adventures!  Can't wait for the next installment!  I love looking at your pictures, I almost feel like I'm there!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Ok, I had to turn the 'puter off today so that the lightnin' didn't ZAP it, and what happens????  UM posts another installment!    Love your pics!  Have to agree Norah is looking so much like a big girl!   Love Riley in the "R" !

Now about those glasses....didn't you break your others in Epcot back in Sept.?  I remember you referring to that, but I don't remember reading it in your TR.   Could you please refer me to the book, chapter, and verse where that tidbit would be located in your MILLION PAGE WDW TR?   

Love those Dole Whips, but I am one of those crazies that like the juice with mine.  (I'm ducking for when you smack me in the head)


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Uma, finally had a chance to catch up to your trippie after a busy work week.

Fabulous, as always, you are a gifted and funny writer!


----------



## S.Poppins

WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU PULL THE BAMBOO! I was on the edge of my seat waiting to find out what happens! What is this ride like? Sounds cool.

The POC does look like it is cleaner, crisper maybe...What do you think makes it better?

I always thought it was "up and Adam" either way, what does it mean?

Love the installment and all the pics!


----------



## Minnie_Moo

Dole Whips - mmmmmmmmm.  Why did I NOT know they had Dole Whips at DL when I went a few years ago?  That was during my pre-DIS days.

I had my picture taken in front of the giant C in front of California Adventure!  Must be a popular thing to do  

I'm loving your report, Uma!!!


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

Woohoo, I'm all caught up!

Love your video goodbye idea!  Very cute!  Looking forward to the rest of your report!


----------



## JJBEAN

Loving your TR UM!  You keep cracking me up!  Looking forward to more!


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> I know, she does look bigger to me too.
> I LOVE seeing my kids' faces. To me THAT is "Disney Magic"!
> But my sister, wont bring her babies either.   I tried to tell her about the super cool Baby Care Center and the Ride Share Passes...but "no way". Eh, to each his own!



We took DS at 6 1/2 weeks. I figured life with a baby was chaos anyways, so it might as well be the happy chaos of DL.



S.Poppins said:


> WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU PULL THE BAMBOO!
> I always thought it was "up and Adam" either way, what does it mean?



I think it's "up and at 'em". Does that make sense?

Love the trippie. You are always so entertaining, UM.


----------



## aldisneygrl

S.Poppins said:


> WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU PULL THE BAMBOO! I was on the edge of my seat waiting to find out what happens! What is this ride like? Sounds cool.
> 
> The POC does look like it is cleaner, crisper maybe...What do you think makes it better?
> 
> *I always thought it was "up and Adam" either way, what does it mean?*
> 
> Love the installment and all the pics!





dwheatl said:


> We took DS at 6 1/2 weeks. I figured life with a baby was chaos anyways, so it might as well be the happy chaos of DL.
> 
> 
> 
> *I think it's "up and at 'em". Does that make sense?*
> 
> Love the trippie. You are always so entertaining, UM.



I think UM was just trying to be funny with her spellin'.  Right, UM ( ,  , nudge, nudge)!  That wasn't a typo at all.   After all, I am her resident grammar police. ::cop:   

Anyway, Stacey, it means to get up and go in the morning!  Hope that helps.  L/Y 


Oh, and I think you were referring to Danielle's picture from the Tiki room potty.  Am I right, Danielle?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

UtahMama said:


> We were on a mission to go do the Indiana Jones ride first. Oh man this is a great ride! It’s rough like Dinosaur in AK but WAY better. The exterior and interior themeing is just awesome! Of course I pulled the bamboo with the sign that says “Do NOT pull bamboo”. I couldn’t possibly walk by that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana Jones is my favorite ride, too!    It's really fun to pull the bamboo and see people cringe all around you!
> 
> 
> Ok, WDW/MK folks, Listen Up….The Pirates of the Caribbean is MUCH, much, much better in DL. Oh, yes. It is! That musty POC smell is even better. You board your boat and right there is a dark Bayou restaurant full of Cajun ambiance. There seems to be a better story line too. Maybe it’s just me?
> 
> 
> 
> We love, love, love the new POC!!!  We love to eat at Blue Bayou and enjoy the "reverse story line." Thanks for giving DL a big  !!!
> 
> 
> Next time: Tomorrow Land, Innoventions (Formerly America Sings and Carousel of Progress), First Aid station FUN, the biggest corn dog ever, and pixie dust galore!


 

 I CAN'T WAIT!     


THANKS FOR SHARING YOUR BEAUTIFUL PICS WITH US!  YOUR KIDS ARE SO CUTE - I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW MUCH NORAHAS GROWN SINCE I FINISHED YOUR REPORT 3 WEEKS AGO!


----------



## dwheatl

aldisneygrl said:


> Oh, and I think you were referring to Danielle's picture from the Tiki room potty.  Am I right, Danielle?



Yes. I just posted that in a peeps post. It's the bootylicious peeps goddess


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Wonders10 said:


> I'm loving it!
> 
> This is random but did anyone notice all the people in the background of the pics? Go back and look at them. There is a girl with a blanket wrapped around her like a cape, another girl who looks like she is digging for treasure in her nose, and the guy at the Dole Whip stand has a look like he just saw someone with 3 heads.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to the rest of your trip! I've never been to DL myself. Didn't think I would like it as much as WDW but now I'm not so sure!
> 
> See you on the Peep side!


 
Didn't even see those people


----------



## Lauralee131

dance2874 said:


> Another great episode!
> 
> Quote:
> Of course I pulled the bamboo with the sign that says Do NOT pull bamboo. I couldnt possibly walk by that!
> I HAVE to do that too. It really freaks out the people around me when I do it, because most people dont know what it does


 
What does it do????


----------



## S.Poppins

Danielle and Allie - OOOHHHH "up and at'em" makes sense. I knew what the phrase meant - but atom or adam did not make sense, you know!

Still no answer to the Bamboo question!?


----------



## UtahMama

The bamboo answer you seek shall not come from meeeee!
I dont want to spoil it for anyone wanting to go see for themselves.


----------



## DisneyJo

UtahMama said:


> The bamboo answer you seek shall not come from meeeee!
> I dont want to spoil it for anyone wanting to go see for themselves.



Ooow you meanie


----------



## TwinkieMama

UtahMama said:


> . No R rated movies. No worse rated movies. Pretend Jesus is watching with you. NO, Jesus doesnt like beer.



well, we do have some evidence that  He liked wine....  just kidding 



			
				Utah said:
			
		

> After 62 minutes, we stopped at the McDonalds in Lehi for breakfast and to use the restroom


. 

I have been there!!!!!  (This is one of my endearing (or as DH likes to say "annoying") habits. I love to point out places I have actually been when they show up on TV.  Or Trip Reports. 

.


			
				GwenStefani said:
			
		

> After the first DVD, and DHs little nap, we played PNDQ.  The road game. You have to actually see something that starts with only P or N or D or Q.  The words cant be read on signs. Pretty much only nouns. You earn snack money for the next stop


. 

Ahem. Where is my credit?   *I *taught her PNDQ.  




			
				PNDQ Queen said:
			
		

> I blew them all away with a heard of cows I called Quadropeds. I also got Quadrunner for a four-wheeler in some farmers yard. This game is really fun! I like it more than the alphabet game because its more limited, causing you to be more creative. I started making up smart-sounding words and my kids totally believed me! Poor things



Good job!!!!  I love quadropeds!!!    I am going to add that to my must-see list (I can always find a quagmire)



			
				Wendynextright said:
			
		

> There's a cute little city in Southern Utah named Beaver. I did NOT take a picture of the restaurant sign that says for all of America to see, "Wendy's Beaver, next right"



I have been to that town.  The two guys I worked with kept trying to buy me a souvenir sweatshirt.  




			
				TourGuideWendy said:
			
		

> We stopped in St. George, Utah


St. George is nice!    And much warmer than the rest of the state....  



> The Red Rocks near St. George....getting Sunny!



I have been there too!  



			
				UtahMAMA said:
			
		

> Riley slept in the same bed as me. He held my one hand in his two hands next to his heart. He squoze my hand three times and whispered, That means, I love you, momSo, I gave his hand three squeezes too and we fell asleep even with the fireworks booming



Awww.  How did you know our code?    One squeeze means "just wait till we get home Buddy" and two means "say something polite" ,  three is " I love you" 

Great installments!  And how punctual!  Thanks for sharing your Disneyland adventure with us all!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Wonders10 said:


> I'm loving it!
> 
> This is random but did anyone notice all the people in the background of the pics?  Go back and look at them.  There is a girl with a blanket wrapped around her like a cape, another girl who looks like she is digging for treasure in her nose, and the guy at the Dole Whip stand has a look like he just saw someone with 3 heads.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to the rest of your trip!  I've never been to DL myself.  Didn't think I would like it as much as WDW but now I'm not so sure!
> 
> See you on the Peep side!



OK...I had to go back and look at the people since you pointed them out!  Who knows what they are doing/thinking!!!



Lauralee131 said:


> What does it do????



 Inquiring minds want to know!!!!  



UtahMama said:


> The bamboo answer you seek shall not come from meeeee!
> I dont want to spoil it for anyone wanting to go see for themselves.



AWWWW...not even a little?!?


----------



## serendipity

Oh my god! How come I always find your TR's so late in the game???? I love that you went to Disneyland! My fiancee and I are starting the first four nights of our honeymoon there and then going out to Vegas and the national parks this May so it's so nice to see an actual TR with pictures and everything up on this thread!  .  We were at Disneyland once before and we agreed that we liked POC much better also....I love your "commercial" and I can't wait to read more!


----------



## Alex2kMommy

UtahMama said:


> The bamboo answer you seek shall not come from meeeee!
> I dont want to spoil it for anyone wanting to go see for themselves.


The first time I went on this ride (with DS6), the line ended right next to this.  Some big lout behind me started yanking on it, and I  , thinking, "_Some _people apparently can't read."  It was , the joke was on me!


----------



## disneyaddicted

Yay! I get to take part in the posting during a TR and not when it's over. I loved the WDW TR and couldn't wait to get started on your DL TR. 

I have to comment on the beaver sign, My DH is a trapper, we got lots of critters on the wall, he finally got a beaver to add to it and I was excited, it was somthing different, well... the dog got *****d of it and ruined it. So this year he trapped another, and at the big ol family Christmas party he told everyone he got a new beaver for the ol lady cause the dog ripped hers up.  Thank God Granmaw is deaf, although she did look a little perplexed as to why I slapped her grandson upside the head  
Anyway, can't wait to read more. I spent a year in Riverside, Ca. but never went to DL, tell me what I missed.


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

UM-finally made it all the way through this trippie.  Loved the first one and am already loving this one.  You are a great writer and I look forward to the rest!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Twinkie taught me PNDQ..... Just so y'all know! It really is a fun road game and I even play it in my everyday life now! It's an addictive vocabulary game! 

A "quadroped" is a word I "learnt" from the penguins on Madagascar! It means any 4-legged animal. Sounds covert!

"Queegiebo" is an all-purpose extra credit word I learned from the Simpsons. Homer tried to do that word in Scrabble. 

Thank You TwinkieMama for sharing your road game with us!!!! Sorry for the lack of "shout out"! Does "I meant to" count?


----------



## Princess Tinkerbell

Somebody PM me the bamboo thing!!!!!  I will probably never get to DL so I promise you won't be ruining the surprise.
PS: Don't tell DL I was reading the trip report without him.  I let him out of reading the responses.  There ain't enough lasagna in the world.


----------



## HaleyB

Utah I am shocked.  Shocked.Did you forget to pull the rope marked "Do not Pull"??? 
 


Pirates is way better in DL.  I think it is the fireflies.

The sky IS bluer and the clouds (what clouds?) more puffy.  Specially in Toon Town  .  There IS a scary clown on the Roger Rabbit Ride.  Did you know that?

Did you get any Brea pictures?  I am going to go Google earth my old house now  

Hi Wheat Thins


----------



## sdy

Only two chapters up??

_Slacker._ 

Heh, heh. 

You both rock and roll, my new(ish) friend. 

As does this fantatic trippie of yours. 

I feel a Manilow song comin' on. 

In your honor. 

But not until you get crackin' on the next installment...


----------



## sdy

I didn't double post.. 

The server did. 

So stoplookingatmewithyoureyes.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Another great installment! Thanks for sharing all of the details of your awesome trip.  My husband will not fly and so this is probably as close to Disneyland as I will ever get.

Patiently waiting for more.  

Fran


----------



## Minnie_Moo

sdy said:


> Only two chapters up??
> 
> _Slacker._
> 
> Heh, heh.
> 
> You both rock and roll, my new(ish) friend.
> 
> As does this fantatic trippie of yours.
> 
> I feel a Manilow song comin' on.
> 
> In your honor.
> 
> But not until you get crackin' on the next installment...



A Manilow song.  Ah ha ha ha ha!  Interesting inducement.  

Wonder which one Sid will pick?!


----------



## pigget74




----------



## WDW1st-timers

pigget74 said:


>




I'm with you!!!!!   Darlin' UMA do you think you can hurry this installment up a little faster....I've been dying to know what happens next.  (we go in September and I bet that she will drag it on till then;  making us suffer)  Oh btw- remember when you came home from your trip and I told you that I had bought your stuff that was auctioned off, and that I asked if she wanted it in Canadian or American funds.  Guess what....Take a look at my new tag.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Another great installment!  (I even used the banana! ) OK, so I agree that Norah does look like such a big girl! Soooo cute!  I am patiently (sort of) waiting for your next installment.  (Not really eating popcorn though. ) And I guess I should get to work on my next installment on my TR since you will be done with this one, and I will still be working on mine from November!


----------



## twinmama1999

I'm waiting anxiously for the next instalment.  Please or pretty please post the next instalment!!


----------



## mmeb144

This short blurb from wikipedia might hold the answer to the riddle of what happens when you pull the bamboo, but you don't have to click here.

Marie


----------



## UtahMama

Still February 24th...


Little did we know, (NOTHING good starts with “little did we know…”) a raging fever was brewing in our youngest child’s body.  She was being awfully good, which is a red flag. We are used to her being awfully, well, “awful”! Before the fever drama was noticed, We took a picture of her kissing the Dumbo statue. I should assure you that I Clorox-wiped the statue prior to this totally impromptu embrace.






Since she was being so “good”, I thought we’d head on over to America Sings! Oh, that was at the bi-centennial (1976)! Ok, so lets head on over to the Carousel of Progress!!! But it is not there either, you say? You would be correct! Now, it’s a totally cool rotating, HUGE, Innoventions attraction/exhibit! All I can say is WOW! The first part we were in was the Kitchen and home of the future. They show scenes from Disney’s past look at the “future”. Things like dishwashers and plastic homes. I’m pretty sure there was a robot dog involved. 






But I was holding a furnace disguised as a little girl. OH NO!!!! I paused for 10 seconds on one computer (an HP): “What kind of Virtual Tourist are You?” 






I never got my answer, I took my baby straight to First Aid while my family played some more. I think they were doing a virtual fireworks display with the 1812 Overature blaring in the background. 

First Aid is located outside of Tomorrowland toward Main Street. By then her little cheeks were red and she was miserable. There were 3 or 4 NICE nurses to help us. One of them took her ear temperature and it was 102*. They gave her 2 dissolving Tylenol and a drink of water. They gave me a list of several ER’s we could take her to with a map. I sat with her in the foyer of the First Aid station when Peter Pan himself leaped in! My little girl smiled and hugged him and I swear, Peter Pan sat with us a good 10 minutes and held her and tried to make her laugh. It was so incredible he took the time out of his busy day and sat with just one feverish girl and her mama. Well, I can say, the Tylenol and Pixie Dust worked and she seemed fine in a short while. Peter got Norah another drink of water, hugged us both and just like *_that_* he was gone.
No, I didn’t have the camera at that time. THAT picture is in my heart, though! 

I decided to take her to the Baby Care Center to change her Pull Up and wash her face. It’s right next door. My DH and boys met up with us and I asked him to take a picture of Walt as a baby. His very cute mug hangs in the Victorian-themed baby care center. The lady at the front desk informed us it was his Christening day photo and babies wore dresses back then. 







Norah seemed just fine after that so we figured we’d keep an eye on her and take her to an Emergency Room if needed. 

I spied with my little eye a Corn Dog stand and wanted one badly! It’s near the First Aid/ Baby Care area in a cart. My family wanted to get lunch in Tomorrowland, so I got a HUGE corn dog with a small bag of Lay’s potato chips ($5.75). We ate at the Tomorrowland Terrace. I’m SO glad for my yummy hand dipped, deep fried corn dog! The food did not look that good. Here is the menu. Pretend you had to pay these prices for yucky food! 





I swooped in and got a table as another family got up to leave. I even asked, “mind if I swoop in and take your table when you’re all done?” Yes I DID! They were cleaning up there wrappers and napkins seconds before our swoop. SCORE!  I KNOW it’s not good DIS manners to hold a table but I had my recovering baby to hold and a corn dog getting cold, and a diet Pepsi to drink, so I sat. It was forever before the rest of my family joined us. So I chatted with a nice older couple. When they left they gave me a Tinker Bell pin! I guess the pin they aquired had one pin to keep, and one pin for them to give. The card attached to the Tinker Bell pin said: “Just wanted to spread the magic by giving you this exclusive Pixie Dust pin. After all, this is the place where dreams come true.” Isn’t that sweet???? I thanked them profusely and put her on my lanyard. 

As I ate the World’s Best Corndog, I called TwinkieMama, my real life DIS friend. But I forgot what we chatted about. Do you SEE the importance of keeping accurate Trip Reporting notes???  I’ll assume I told her about Peter Pan? Maybe that the screen on my cell phone was broken? Probably about her now famous road trip game PNDQ? Maybe she can fill us in because I really cant remember. Surprised? 

My DH and DSx2 joined us and he had the chicken sammich (the bun looked good) and the boys each got the mini-corndogs. They were mini- alright! This was their “Jedi-Meal” and for $4.99 each, they got 4 teeny tiny corn dogs. Hardly enough to keep any Jedi healthy and strong! Shirley they are kidding with this kids’ meal!

Time had passed and Norah is right as rain and is back to her normal pleasant self so we decided to ride the Matterhorn! 





Since her ears were fine and she didn’t have any signs of sickness we rode this classic ride together. I took a picture of her standing in front of the height-guide sign. She’s plenty tall enough to ride. *Note her kitty leash! She LIKES her kitty leash! "Meow!"





Have I ever told you my mother rode this ride when she was BIG pregnant with me? I KNOW!
Jeez,  that’s what’s wrong with me! She claims they let her, no problem! Hokayyyy! My birth came later on that week back in ’67! She says that used to be the scarriest ride, “back in the day”! She’s a little freaked out I put her 2 year old grand daughter on that ride, but I’ll tell you what I told her….”SHE LOVED IT!”
My son’s thought the Abominable Snowman was a leetle cheesey after having the soul scared out of them by the Yeti on Expedition Everest!

The ONLY thing to get Norah off this ride was the promise of going to It’s a Small World! To which my boys went ape **** over. They claim to hate that ride. I think they secretly adore IASW. So I drag them on it as often as possible. The exterior of this ride it amazing! Especially during the holidays and in the evenings. This was my favorite ride growing up. I just loved it as I KNOW my kids do, as they roll their eyes so far back into their skulls I tell the they will stick that way if they don’t knock it off!
Exterior of It's a Small World:





I called this the poodle tree:





See? she's fine! Me applying yet more lip gloss...





For ZZUB if he happens to grace this TR ("Please grace this TR, ZZUB!!!!") 





See? Riley LOVES this ride!





Lookie, some real ducks at the exit on a platform! 





Next we went to Toon Town!
This Toon Town is Rockin! I cant even compare it to WDW! It’s like night and day!!! UN-believable! 





First we went on Roger Rabbit’s Car Toon Spin. This has tons of humor throughout, which I must say is the BEST friggin ride!






Dallen and Riley posing outside Roger Rabbit:





After this ride, I sat with the napping toddler while the males went and explores Mickey’s house and Goofy’s Playhouse. I decided to stroll over to the Princess Fantasy Faire to see what all the hubub was about. Holy Pink Glitter! It’s outdoors and set up with stands of places where your princess can get her hair done and face panted and nails done and the like. Of course, if you wanted, you can buy any Princess gown and accessories you could ever want too. And while her face is painted and she’s wearing a $65 dollar gown, why not frost a cupcake???? ((Stayyy asleeeeep little girl in my stroller!))

I did buy her some fake Barbie hair for her pony tail later. How fun is fake Barbie hair, I ask? VERY!

Next, I met up with my guys at Space Mountain so we could finally use our Fast Passs I forgot to tell you we got earlier. The guys rode first and exited toward me with those big, goofy, “Your-gonna-LIKE-this-ride, mama” faces! I love when I ‘m second to ride after a baby-swap! So I grabbed the nearest boy (luckily, it was MINE) and headed onto our Rockin Space Mountain ride. I was worried about the theming. WHY would the Red Hot Chili Peppers be blasted on a SPACE ride? As it turns out, it isn’t a space ride per say anymore. It’s a sad dark ride with cool music. Everyone liked it though. I felt sorry for it. It was trying really hard to be cool like Rockin Rollercoaster in WDW. So sad! Chili Peppers lyrics are generally very, very racey and naughty. So the song chosen is not exactly a top 10 hit, if you know what I mean. I would have really liked “Californication” or “Give it away, give it away now…” Hey, they Disnified “Love in an Elevator” for Aerosmith didn’t they? Anyway, sad ride if you’ve been on Rockin’ Roller Coaster is all I’m sayin’.

WHY do I pose like this??? I think it's to freak out my DS17!





We had 5:30 ressies for Blue Bayou. YAY! I was SO excited for this dinner! We had a chance to catch our breaths before dinner as we sat in the waiting area of the Blue Bayou. I hadn’t been here for 20 years! How exciting to dine right there in Louisiana on the Bayou with fireflies and gators! Our table wasn’t at all close to the boats as they drifted past full of tourists. But it was very nice anyway. Me and DH drank mint Julippes as we waited for our meals. These are a green colored non-alcoholic drink made with key lime juice and fresh mint. Awwwww! So good! I asked our sever, Dennis, if the mahi mahi is ever dry and he nicely answered maybe I’d like to try the salmon. “Why yes, that sounds delightful!” I said. DH ordered the Tesoro Island Chicken and the boys thought they’d go out on a limb and try the mac n cheese( Jeeeez!!!!). I was all set to try and make fun of the wedge salad. The wedge salad looks exactly like ¼ th of a head of iceburg lettuce with a few teeny pieces of sausage and a slice of avocado and a slice of tomato with a drizzling of vinegrette zig- zagged artfully a-top it. The idea of paying for that was funny, but it ended up the joke was on me…it was just delicious! Oh YES! Bring on the wedge salad next time! I only ate half of it because me and DH did the ol’eat-half-and-switch-maneuver of the truly cheap. He had the New Orleans Gumbo, which also was to die for! I LOVE Cajun food. So spicy and yummy!

Then the main courses came out. My slab of salmon was pretty huge! It was absolutely the best salmon I have ever eaten. I usually order salmon if it is a choice, because it is my favorite. Sometimes at Disney, it can be too dry or in the case of 50’s Prime Time, raw!  But the Blue Bayou salmon is flakey and tender and moist and SO flavorful! My DH’s chicken also was very good (not nearly as good as my fish, though!).

After dinner outside the veranda...* note her new Barbie hair pony tail:





Here is a photo of the Haunted Mansion....(SOOOOO COOL!!!!)





Which has more to it that at WDW. Like there's the attic scene where there's tons of opened wedding gifts and wedding albums and wedding photos. Again, Norah is NOT scared of this ride at all! I am only mildly disturbed by this, though. 

Next we rode the Pooh ride in "Critter Country" Land. I love this ride! Check out Pissy's face:





We rode Big Thunder Mountain next. I love this at night. The one difference I could tell between DL and MK was this:





It was nearing Fireworks time and the park was beyond crowded! I havent riden on the Astro Orbitors since they'd been re-done years ago...so me and Riley crammed ourselves onto this while Dallen rode by himself. Of course there's this sign in the queue reminding you to "stand....NOT dance!"







Prior to fireworks, DH snapped this little beauty of the tiny castle of Sleeping Beauty:


----------



## sdy

_I remember all my life 
Raining down as cold as ice 
A shadow of a man 
A face through a window 
Crying in the night 
The night goes into 

Morning, just another day 
Happy people pass my way 
Looking in their eyes 
I see a memory 
I never realized 
you made me so happy, oh Wendy 

Well you came and you gave without taking 
but I sent you away, oh Wendy 
well you kissed me and stopped me from shaking 
I need you today, oh Wendy 

I'm standing on the edge of time 
I Walked away when love was mine 
Caught up in a world of uphill climbing 
The tears are in my mind 
And nothing is rhyming, oh Wendy 

Well you came and you gave without taking 
but I sent you away, oh Wendy
well you kissed me and stopped me from shaking 
And I need you today, oh Wendy

Yesterday's a dream I face the morning 
Crying on the breeze 
the pain is calling, oh Wendy 

Well you came and you gave without taking 
but I sent you away, oh Wendy 
well you kissed me and stopped me from shaking 
And I need you today, oh Wendy _


----------



## lexmelinda

ANOTHER ONE?! ALREADY?! You rock!! 

Poor little sweet furnace-disguised-as-a-child!!! I hope this is not a recurring theme on this trip. So cool that Peter Pan spent some time with her. And you.  


UtahMama said:


>


Is she wearing the harness?? How did that go?


UtahMama said:


> WHY do I pose like this??? I think it's to freak out my DS17!


He should thank his lucky stars that he has such a cool mom! 


UtahMama said:


> After dinner outside the veranda...


Love the fake Barbie hair! DD13 got some at WDW too....not just for little girls anymore. Norah looks so much more grown up than in September.  And I love that she loves the rides and is not a-scared. How cute!

Keep it coming.......


----------



## DisneyJo

UtahMama said:


> But I was holding a furnace disguised as a little girl. OH NO!!!!


 



UtahMama said:


> First Aid is located outside of Tomorrowland toward Main Street. By then her little cheeks were red and she was miserable. There were 3 or 4 NICE nurses to help us. One of them took her ear temperature and it was 102*. They gave her 2 dissolving Tylenol and a drink of water. They gave me a list of several ERs we could take her to with a map. I sat with her in the foyer of the First Aid station when Peter Pan himself leaped in! My little girl smiled and hugged him and I swear, Peter Pan sat with us a good 10 minutes and held her and tried to make her laugh. It was so incredible he took the time out of his busy day and sat with just one feverish girl and her mama. Well, I can say, the Tylenol and Pixie Dust worked and she seemed fine in a short while. Peter got Norah another drink of water, hugged us both and just like that he was gone.
> No, I didnt have the camera at that time. THAT picture is in my heart, though!


 It's magic like that which makes us all go back  



UtahMama said:


> I swooped in and got a table as another family got up to leave. I even asked, mind if I swoop in and take your table when youre all done? Yes I DID! They were cleaning up there wrappers and napkins seconds before our swoop. SCORE!  I KNOW its not good DIS manners to hold a table but I had my recovering baby to hold and a corn dog getting cold, and a diet Pepsi to drink, so I sat.


 You had to do it with Norah and you were eating so that's OK!



UtahMama said:


> It was forever before the rest of my family joined us. So I chatted with a nice older couple. When they left they gave me a Tinker Bell pin! I guess the pin they aquired had one pin to keep, and one pin for them to give. The card attached to the Tinker Bell pin said: Just wanted to spread the magic by giving you this exclusive Pixie Dust pin. After all, this is the place where dreams come true. Isnt that sweet???? I thanked them profusely and put her on my lanyard.


 See they knew what a lovely mama you were.



UtahMama said:


> Have I ever told you my mother rode this ride when she was BIG pregnant with me? I KNOW!
> Jeez,  thats whats wrong with me! She claims they let her, no problem! Hokayyyy! My birth came later on that week back in 67! She says that used to be the scarriest ride, back in the day! Shes a little freaked out I put her 2 year old grand daughter on that ride, but Ill tell you what I told her.SHE LOVED IT!


   



UtahMama said:


> WHY do I pose like this??? I think it's to freak out my DS17!


   



UtahMama said:


> Of course there's this sign in the queue reminding you to "stand....NOT dance!"


 

Great day so far


----------



## mmeb144

The dinosaur ribs on BTMR are on the WDW version, too.  They look cooler than the Disneyland version, too.  Nyah!

(Well, something has to be better at WDW.  My favorite park in the universe.  Now, let me go plan my Disneyland trip...)

Marie


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Uma, great report, you rock!

But it is so strange to see a Haunted Mansion and Toon Town so different from WDW. 

DL Toontown looks much cooler, I must say. I'd love to make it out there sometime

Right after I watch Wishes and Illuminations and Phantasmic at WDW, LOL


----------



## winkers

UtahMama said:


> Still February 24th...
> 
> 
> Which has more to it that at WDW. Like there's the attack scene where there's tons of opened wedding gifts and wedding albums and wedding photos. Again, Norah is NOT scared of this ride at all! I am only mildly disturbed by this, though.
> 
> 
> 
> UM, I don't remember an attack scene????


----------



## Ricky's Girl

Once again an excellent read!


----------



## S.Poppins

Great installment! The toon town does look great. No dessert at the Bayou!? When you said "attack scene" in the Haunted Mansion, did you mean "attic scene" or is there really an attack scene where you are attacked by wedding paraphenalia? That would be cool!  

I think there are dinosaur bones on BTMR at WDW. I hope Norah stayed well. Peter was very brave! Or maybe Peter was hoping for a day off and thought if he hung around First Aid he might catch something.....


----------



## Bee

I truly Love you.. Mama!!

I love the picture's.  Sorry Norah was ill.  My favorite picture so far is you on the coaster!  You are beautiful!


----------



## dwaddict

I just love that Peter Pan spent time with your lil one!! How wonderful that someone shared the magic with the Tinkerbell pin!!!
Love the pic on the Roller Coaster, I to do things like this to embaress DS17!!


----------



## annie1995

Hey Wendy!  I love the update, another great installment!   I hope that fever stayed away, and Norah continued to be fine the rest of your trip!  Thanks for all the pictures!  They are great!


----------



## disneyaddicted

Can't seem to get enough of your trip reportyness style. waiting for the next. Glad that Norah got to feeling better. Was it possibility the magic of Disney?


----------



## UtahMama

I cant believe you guys found my purposely mis-"spelt" word, Attack/Attic!!! 

Just making sure you were not skimming! 

I love LOVE LOVE the DisneyLAND boards! This is really fun making new friends!

And my new(ish) friend, SDY, and her song!!!!
Thank YOU Sidariffic! I totally lof you too!    


Everyone!!!! Thank you for reading this! It's so fun to compare the parks! Even if gross errors occur (like the dino-bones being in both parks...sorry about THAT by the way!)

You all are WAYYYY nice to me! Thank you so much for reading this!  YOU ROCK!!!!


----------



## HaleyB

I am getting homesick for my beloved Disneyland.

Why did they go and mess with Space Mountain???  They JUST redid it and made it all extra cool and dark.  Did you get to ride it after they reopened it a few years ago (or was it last year??) It was way cool. Darn it.

I love Toon Town.  Even if there is a scary clown on the Roger Rabbit ride.  Great queue.  Did you turn all the door knobs?  You have to touch everything in DL.  Did you get a photo of the kids in jail?  Did you play with the mail box that talks?  Man_ I am_ homesick.  

I am glad Nora didn't stay sick.  How cool that Peter sprinkled you with Pixie Dust!


----------



## NAB

So glad Norah felt better. Cool that Peter Pan was there to cheer her and you up while you were waiting. Loved her Barbie hair. It made her look even more grown up.

That was a pretty fancy looking room to change babies in. The picture of Walt is neat too. 

I was showing DD your pictures. She liked Norah's pink Pooh. And asked if we could go to Disneyland this summer.


----------



## corinnak

UM, you are making me want to go to DL right away!  Innoventions looks really cool there, and IASW, too!

I am glad there was some relief for Norah.  I have to say, my little guy is the same way when he gets a fever.  He goes from ornery to compliant, and while I feel badly for him, I do kind of enjoy the ease a fever can provide.  Does that make me a meanie?

This second TR is just great.  Waiting patiently for the next installment.....


----------



## celerystalker

DL does look pretty cool. Toontown definitely looks awesome. 
Did you take any pictures inside blue bayou? 
That is definitely sweet that Peter Pan spent extra time with the sicky poo Norah. 
She is so cute in that Matterhorn picture! Like "Look at me! I'm a big girl! And a kitty!"


----------



## mikayla73

UM you rock with the installments ... like the hits they just keep on comin'! Are you ready for Oct yet?


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> Peter Pan himself leaped in! My little girl smiled and hugged him and I swear, Peter Pan sat with us a good 10 minutes and held her and tried to make her laugh. It was so incredible he took the time out of his busy day and sat with just one feverish girl and her mama. Well, I can say, the Tylenol and Pixie Dust worked and she seemed fine in a short while. Peter got Norah another drink of water, hugged us both and just like *_that_* he was gone.
> No, I didnt have the camera at that time. THAT picture is in my heart, though!



They must schedule characters to work in First Aid. DH fell once and had possibly cracked ribs, and Mickey came in to make him laugh. Like that's a good idea with broken ribs. Sounds like your character encounter was a little more magical. Did you tell him your name is Wendy?


UtahMama said:


> I decided to take her to the Baby Care Center to change her Pull Up and wash her face. Its right next door. My DH and boys met up with us and I asked him to take a picture of Walt as a baby. His very cute mug hangs in the Victorian-themed baby care center. The lady at the front desk informed us it was his Christening day photo and babies wore dresses back then.


That's where I want to work when I retire. Aren't those ladies the nicest?



UtahMama said:


> Time had passed and Norah is right as rain and is back to her normal pleasant self so we decided to ride the Matterhorn!
> 
> *Have I ever told you my mother rode this ride when she was BIG pregnant with me? I KNOW!*
> Jeez,  thats whats wrong with me! She claims they let her, no problem!



BORG! My mom did that too. I was going to put this in my trippie, but you're much more efficient than I am. My mom said they asked her if she was "a lady in waiting" and she said no, so they let her on. I was the 6th kid, so she was pretty casual about everything.



UtahMama said:


> It was nearing Fireworks time and the park was beyond crowded! I havent riden on the Astro Orbitors since they'd been re-done years ago...so me and Riley crammed ourselves onto this while Dallen rode by himself. Of course there's this sign in the queue reminding you to "stand....NOT dance!"


Our DS loves that sign. Crazy funny!



UtahMama said:


> Prior to fireworks, DH snapped this little beauty of the tiny castle of Sleeping Beauty:



I never noticed how tiny it is until coming back to DL after WDW last summer. It's awful pretty though. 

Great job on the installment. You make me want to be there.


----------



## jw50

UtahMama said:


> I had the low carb omelets which I could only eat maybe half of and a diet *coke*.



I hope that was a typo


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Wow, another installment already!   I guess begging pretty please and patiently waiting does work.  You Rock!


----------



## bunnysmum

I just found you!  Good grief, how did I miss this earlier??  Now I have reading to catch up on.  I may have to post several times 'til I catch up.  



> We've been practicing playing "kitty" with her new harness LEASH device to keep her from running off. So far it's great fun meowing at strangers as we navigate Walmart.


 Oh good!  I'm glad to hear you did the leash!  I've heard all the criticisms, of course, "What kind of parent would blah blah blah".  But I always counter, at least mentally, with, "Perhaps you'd rather I were the kind of parent who would just let my child run off, then?  Or run amok?" 

Using the leash to play "kitty" is an awesome idea.  My 7 yr old is always and forever telling me to pretend she's my baby something or other.  Often it's a kitty, sometimes a puppy, but lately we are branching out.  Earlier this week it was penguin, and then yesterday, a camel.  A baby camel.  Am I lucky, or what?

Love the paint chip idea!  Do you think Home Depot would notice if I filched...say, 300 or so of those babies?  For our next trip (I do hope!) in Jan, 2008?

Okay, I'm off to read some more....


----------



## Minnie_Moo

sdy said:


> _
> Morning, just another day
> Happy people pass my way
> Looking in their eyes
> I see a memory
> I never realized
> you made me so happy, oh *Wendy
> *_


Awesome song, Sid!  I didn't even see that coming  

Great installment, Uma.  Loved the castle pic.  It was covered up with a *big blue tarp* when I went in 2004.

Not very magical.


----------



## mikamah

Awesome installment.  How magical for Norah to have a special visit with Peter Pan.  I hardly have enough time to come here to read, how on earth do you find the time to write this awesome trip report?   You are the best.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Well you proved me wrong......some good DID come out of the First Aid Station! Sweet little Norah met PETER PAN!!!  
How cool was that?!?

I am sooo glad the fever hasn't hung on or reappeared as of yet. I am crossing every possible body part that she remained fever-free!

Thanks for taking me down "Memory Lane". I had completely forgotten about The Matterhorn and I  that ride!! DH thought I wouldn't, but I did! (My kids liked it too!)

The castle looks sooo small, but just as beautiful!! I am saving that pic to put on my desktop!!!

This was a great way to start my day!!!


----------



## PrincessV

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Little did we know, (NOTHING good starts with “little did we know…”) a raging fever was brewing in our youngest child’s body. *She was being awfully good, which is a red flag.*


I know exactly what you mean - its the same for my DS!  



			
				UtahMama said:
			
		

> First Aid is located outside of Tomorrowland toward Main Street. By then her little cheeks were red and she was miserable. There were 3 or 4 NICE nurses to help us. One of them took her ear temperature and it was 102*. They gave her 2 dissolving Tylenol and a drink of water. They gave me a list of several ER’s we could take her to with a map. I sat with her in the foyer of the First Aid station when Peter Pan himself leaped in! My little girl smiled and hugged him and I swear, Peter Pan sat with us a good 10 minutes and held her and tried to make her laugh. It was so incredible he took the time out of his busy day and sat with just one feverish girl and her mama. Well, I can say, the Tylenol and Pixie Dust worked and she seemed fine in a short while. Peter got Norah another drink of water, hugged us both and just like *that* he was gone.


WOW.  I was impressed just with how nice and helpful the First Aid nurses were.  But a visit with Peter Pan?! WOW!  You guys got the motherload of pixie dust - so cool!



			
				UtahMama said:
			
		

> I was worried about the theming. WHY would the Red Hot Chili Peppers be blasted on a SPACE ride? As it turns out, it isn’t a space ride per say anymore. It’s a sad dark ride with cool music.
> So the song chosen is not exactly a top 10 hit, if you know what I mean. I would have really liked “Californication” or “Give it away, give it away now…”


Okay, I had to read this a few times and I'm still not sure if you're messing with my mind... for real, they're piping in RHCP music on _Space Mountain_???  Now, I went through a major punk stage and I still love me some old school Chili's, but at Disney? On that particular ride?  It's just not right, I say.  Out of curiosity, which song did they use?


----------



## sorul82?

Yes UMama!  Which song??  You have to tell us!  Sir Psycho?  Naked in the Rain??  Funky Monks???  Mellowship Slinky in B Major????


----------



## mmeb144

About Space Mountain (from Wikipedia):



> Rockin' Space Mountain
> Also part of this major "new" Space Mountain was a nighttime transformation of the attraction to Rockin' Space Mountain, in which the calmer soundtrack of the attraction in daytime hours was to be replaced at night by a driving rock soundtrack, and different special effects. The original version of Rockin' Space Mountain, called Rock-it Mountain, premiered for Grad Nite 2006, with a track by rock group Hoobastank.
> 
> Rockin' Space Mountain premiered during the "Year of a Million Dreams" Celebration, and is being promoted alongside Rockin' California Screamin, a similar modification to Disney's California Adventure's California Screamin' roller coaster beginning January 3, 2007 and continuing through April 26, 2007. Contrary to the original plans for the attraction, "Rockin' Space Mountain" runs during all operating hours of the park.
> 
> Rockin' Space Mountain does not use the Dick Dale soundtrack that many Disney fans enjoyed, but the Dick Dale Space Mountain theme makes one final appearance on Disneyland's 50th Anniversary 6-CD box set. On December 28, 2006, Disneyland announced that the soundtrack to be featured for "Rockin' Both Parks" are two songs by the Red Hot Chili Peppers. Space Mountain received an edited version of the band's 1989 song Higher Ground. The song has been remixed to "heighten every twist, turn, rise and drop of the attraction." Rockin' Space Mountain's counterpart at Disney's California Adventure, Rockin' California Screamin', uses a remixed version of the Red Hot Chili Peppers' "Around the World." [1]
> 
> The main differences between the regular and Rockin' Space Mountain include: a different soundtrack, new projections within the mountain, and many lights alongside the track. Riders begin their journey with "Uncle" Joe Benson, a radio disc jockey from the Disney-owned 95.5 KLOS, introducing the riders to the "Space Stage" where the Red Hot Chili Peppers will be "broadblasting live." The "rocket rockers" continue the flight with a "sound check" with guitar riffs accompanied by projections of bright colors and sound waves. Climbing the last lift, the soundtrack transitions into the song, "Higher Ground." Some of the new scenery includes colored strobe lights, projection of dancers and other bright visualizer images. Many colored lights line the tracks strobing in sequence and projecting on walls and the surroundings. Re-entry and the station remain mostly unchanged except for some added instruments(drum set, air/electric guitar, ect.) floating in space with the astronaut in the "planet orbit" screen. Another notable change to the station is that the neon lights that flash when a rocket train is "launched" to the right remain on and do not shut off. Also, the queue has received new lighting fixtures.



Marie


----------



## MommyPoppins

UtahMama said:


> P.S. "Squoze" IS a word, really!



Oh yes. There it is in the UNword Dictionary. From UNWORDS.com: 


> Definition of squoze :.
> (skwōz)
> 
> 1. (v.tr.) To have squeezed something previously. The past tense of squeeze.
> 
> Example: Yes, I squoze it as hard as I could.
> 
> Submitted by: Anonymous, Topics: Miscellaneous





Suuuure it's a word, UMA! 

Great report by the way! Makes me wanna visit Disneyland. Which may happen one day when our children are grown and gone.  

Norah is such a cutie! LOVE her dress! And who knew a "kitty leash" could be so stylish. Norah _rocked _that thing!


----------



## spongemommie05

great great great love the installment and love the pictures ,sorry about norah but she met pan that is awesome waiting on the next one ...


----------



## daisy_77

Great update, UM!  I miss Disneyland!  That pic that your DH took of Sleeping Beauty's castle is really pretty!


----------



## UtahMama

mmeb144 said:


> About Space Mountain (from Wikipedia):
> 
> 
> 
> Marie



Thanks Marie! The songs are "nothing" songs and sound "edited". On California Screamin'...it's a cool effect. On Space Mtn....not so much. I really felt sorry for the ride. So sad!


----------



## UtahMama

MommyPoppins said:


> Oh yes. There it is in the UNword Dictionary. From UNWORDS.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suuuure it's a word, UMA!
> 
> Great report by the way! Makes me wanna visit Disneyland. Which may happen one day when our children are grown and gone.
> 
> Norah is such a cutie! LOVE her dress! And who knew a "kitty leash" could be so stylish. Norah _rocked _that thing!



I use that word often. It's cute.

To all, regarding the "kitty harness"...
I USED to be all judgey when I saw kids on "leashes". That was before I had kids who run off into crowds and scare the crap out of me! That is the worst feeling! NO one was mean to me about it. She really likes to wear it. She hands me the other end and then holds my hand...it's really cute. It gets her out of the stroller and lets her run amok a bit. I have never yanked it or gotten her tangled so it's been a positive experience so far.

I highly recommend the fearless use of a harness for toddlers. NO one cares or says anything. In fact, I got alot of positive comments.


----------



## annie1995

UtahMama said:


> I use that word often. It's cute.
> 
> To all, regarding the "kitty harness"...
> I USED to be all judgey when I saw kids on "leashes". That was before I had kids who run off into crowds and scare the crap out of me! That is the worst feeling! NO one was mean to me about it. She really likes to wear it. She hands me the other end and then holds my hand...it's really cute. It gets her out of the stroller and lets her run amok a bit. I have never yanked it or gotten her tangled so it's been a positive experience so far.
> 
> I highly recommend the fearless use of a harness for toddlers. NO one cares or says anything. In fact, I got alot of positive comments.



We will have one with us when we go in September. I love your idea of calling it a kitty harness.  I think we'll try puppy harness for Daniel lol. I don't know if we'll need it at all,but  Daniel will be just walking by then, and he may want to try out his legs a bit. BTW Wendy, when is your next trip??!!


----------



## UtahMama

bunnysmum said:


> I just found you!  Good grief, how did I miss this earlier??  Now I have reading to catch up on.  I may have to post several times 'til I catch up.
> 
> Oh good!  I'm glad to hear you did the leash!  I've heard all the criticisms, of course, "What kind of parent would blah blah blah".  But I always counter, at least mentally, with, "Perhaps you'd rather I were the kind of parent who would just let my child run off, then?  Or run amok?"
> 
> Using the leash to play "kitty" is an awesome idea.  My 7 yr old is always and forever telling me to pretend she's my baby something or other.  Often it's a kitty, sometimes a puppy, but lately we are branching out.  Earlier this week it was penguin, and then yesterday, a camel.  A baby camel.  Am I lucky, or what?
> 
> Love the paint chip idea!  Do you think Home Depot would notice if I filched...say, 300 or so of those babies?  For our next trip (I do hope!) in Jan, 2008?
> 
> Okay, I'm off to read some more....



Just take a few at a time. By "few" I mean 20-30.

How does a baby camel act? I'm pretty sure Bunny is a genius!


----------



## UtahMama

annie1995 said:


> We will have one with us when we go in September. I love your idea of calling it a kitty harness.  I think we'll try puppy harness for Daniel lol. I don't know if we'll need it at all,but  Daniel will be just walking by then, and he may want to try out his legs a bit. BTW Wendy, when is your next trip??!!



In MAY!!!!! We just procured a 2 room, 4 bed suite with mixed reviews. Jordan, our 17 (hey, he'll be 18 in May!  ) There was alot we didn't do or fully enjoy. We will be flying Delta this time. DH just got a 2nd job at Delta airlines so we fly for FREE!!!!!! YAY!

Check out the puppy harnesses at Walmart....so cute! Like a back pack!


----------



## annie1995

UtahMama said:


> In MAY!!!!! We just procured a 2 room, 4 bed suite with mixed reviews. Jordan, our 17 (hey, he'll be 18 in May!  ) There was alot we didn't do or fully enjoy. We will be flying Delta this time. DH just got a 2nd job at Delta airlines so we fly for FREE!!!!!! YAY!
> 
> Check out the puppy harnesses at Walmart....so cute! Like a back pack!



Thanks for the Walmart tip, I'll have to check it out!  Do you see a September trip looming in your future??!!  Lots of fun things happening then!!  The crocs are getting together, lots of focking going on.  It would be a shame if you missed it!


----------



## UtahMama

We are AP holders + We fly for FREE = LOTS of trips


So maybe!


----------



## Adi12982

Love the pictures and the report so far!  Keep it coming!


----------



## kabbie

UtahMama said:


> Still February 24th...
> 
> Next, I met up with my guys at Space Mountain so we could finally use our Fast Passs I forgot to tell you we got earlier. The guys rode first and exited toward me with those big, goofy, Your-gonna-LIKE-this-ride, mama faces! I love when I m second to ride after a baby-swap! So I grabbed the nearest boy (luckily, it was MINE) and headed onto our Rockin Space Mountain ride. I was worried about the theming. WHY would the Red Hot Chili Peppers be blasted on a SPACE ride? As it turns out, it isnt a space ride per say anymore. Its a sad dark ride with cool music. Everyone liked it though. I felt sorry for it. It was trying really hard to be cool like Rockin Rollercoaster in WDW. So sad! Chili Peppers lyrics are generally very, very racey and naughty. So the song chosen is not exactly a top 10 hit, if you know what I mean. I would have really liked Californication or Give it away, give it away now Hey, they Disnified Love in an Elevator for Aerosmith didnt they? Anyway, sad ride if youve been on Rockin Roller Coaster is all Im sayin.




AH!  I loved the Rockin' Version of Space Mountain DLR.  I rode it over and over and bought the pin for remembrance. I also downloaded "Higher Ground" onto my ipod b.c I loved it.  I remember that song from the ballet movie, "Center Stage" and never knew that it was Red Hot Chili Peppers.  

I never thought to compare it to Rock N Roller Coaster (bar none fave at MGM) just the Space Mountain at WDW.  In comparsion, Space DLR is better.  In terms of RnR, definitely not.  

   Still lovin' the report.


----------



## *MickeyFan*

UtahMama said:


> Check out the puppy harnesses at Walmart....so cute! Like a back pack!


Hi UtahMama~  We bought 2 of these last year to bring to Disney.  My DS got the monkey, and DD the dog.  We used them in Disney and had several people come up to us and ask where we got them.  Well a month or so ago we went to the mall and we had a group of teens yell "your kids aren't dogs" and then later BARKED at us!  I didn't know what to do, so I just left it...  I was thinking you come over here and and control my kids!  My DS has Down Syndrome, so he can be ummm very strong willed.  And DD wants to be like "Ahggie" (that's what she calls him, his name is Alex) I wish I would have went over and talked to them.  Just thought I would share my story   jen


----------



## sorul82?

Umama,  That Miss Piggy looks familiar.  By the way, thanks for the cutie pie card!


----------



## dismom9761

Another great installment, UM!! I hope Norah keeps feeling better and I love it when she has the pissy faces for the pictures. I used the puppy harness with my DD2 when she was 18 mths and it worked well once she got used to it .Can't wait to read more....


----------



## dwheatl

Uma, love the new Piggy pic. Jen, they were just suffering from OTS-Obnoxious Teen Syndrome. My kids,at the time 4 & 6, took off and hid once when we got off of Space Mountain. When I found them, I gave them a swat on the behind. Some teens yelled out, "Nice mom!" I said some very un-nice things to them.


----------



## monymony3471

As if I don't have anything to do but read your TR's.  I knew there'd be one, and when I came over here to find it, finally, there's 24 pages to get through.  I did that instead of studying.  That's how much I love you.

It's fun to watch the kids grow up in TR's.  Norah is not a baby anymore.  The boys aged too.  

You look fabulous!  

Your video reminded me of Karen from Will and Grace.  You are so funny, clever too.

Ok, I should at least look over my notes before class.


----------



## serendipity

absolutely great installment. So sorry to hear about your baby getting sick, but that's amazing about Peter Pan! How sweet. Question.....where was that baby picture of Walt Disney? I'd love to see it.  Can't wait to read more!!!


----------



## WDW1st-timers

UtahMama said:


> We are AP holders + We fly for FREE = LOTS of trips
> 
> 
> So maybe!



Okay...that's it....we are kidnapping you and your family for a trip with my family and with annie1995's family.  You need to come with us.  It's not going to be the same without you.  Please...oh celebrity one.     Your like a goddess on these boards.


----------



## Kay7979

Well, I finally waded through your pre-trip, as well as the UtahMamaless- running-amok-while-waiting-for-your-return pages, and finally found your report.  At least no one microwaved a neck pillow in your honor while you were gone.  

I'm enjoying your report; everything from the antenna stalagmite to the photo of the tiki which does NOT look like you, to your ride photos and descriptions. Thanks for sharing your adventures with us.


----------



## DisneyObsession

No new installment???  

DARN!!! 

I was sooooo hoping it would be here when I checked back tonight!

I'll keep waiting semi-patiently!


----------



## harleygirl

lovin your trippie Utah!! youre the bestest storyteller


----------



## Goofy4UM

I Love You. I am @ VZ Store!


----------



## UtahMama

HEY Honey!!!! I hope you're talking to moi! (LOL!!!!) If not, he loves you peeps!

He keeps calling me (my DH in case you didn't know  ) on different phones at the Verizon store! Guess which one I'm getting? The LG Strawberry Chocolate!!!!  AND! DH is getting (hopefully) the kind with a key board (maybe a blackberry?) so I can log on to the DIS like a psycho while on vacation! 

The day before this last trip, my poor phone's screen went black? 
I guess it was dropped one too many times???

Speaking of phones, dont you guys get weirded out by those bluetooth peeps who talk to themselves and catch you by surprise? For example, I'm all alone at the soda fountain at Chevron, and all of a sudden there's some stranger talking "to himself" and it's the middle of a conversation...."no! I said I need 4 cases of xerox paper...." and I'm all, "Excuse me?" and he's all pointing to his ear and continuing with his convo?

I think I sounded like a 17 year old girl this post!


----------



## sharkB8HooHaHa

What gets me is the people who have conversations while in the stall of a public restroom.  *THAT* is something I will never understand.  Emergency?  Sure.  Talk away.  Otherwise, do I really have to worry about the person you are talking to litening to me while I go?


----------



## brandt79

UMA - I'm so excited to read your Disneyland report! I remember being so disappointed when I went to WDW for the first time, and saw the building that It's a Small World was in - what?! That's not even close! And I so wish Pirates in WDW had the Blue Bayou with the fireflies - I miss that so much. You're doing such a great job - I can't wait to read the next installment!


----------



## DisneyObsession

UtahMama said:


> HEY Honey!!!! I hope you're talking to moi! (LOL!!!!) If not, he loves you peeps!
> 
> He keeps calling me (my DH in case you didn't know  ) on different phones at the Verizon store! Guess which one I'm getting? The LG Strawberry Chocolate!!!!  AND! DH is getting (hopefully) the kind with a key board (maybe a blackberry?) so I can log on to the DIS like a psycho while on vacation!
> 
> The day before this last trip, my poor phone's screen went black?
> I guess it was dropped one too many times???
> 
> Speaking of phones, dont you guys get weirded out by those bluetooth peeps who talk to themselves and catch you by surprise? For example, I'm all alone at the soda fountain at Chevron, and all of a sudden there's some stranger talking "to himself" and it's the middle of a conversation...."no! I said I need 4 cases of xerox paper...." and I'm all, "Excuse me?" and he's all pointing to his ear and continuing with his convo?
> 
> I think I sounded like a 17 year old girl this post!




Yeah...just like a 17 year old girl!  (Ahhh, to go back to those high school years!...So many things I'd do differently!  )


----------



## UtahMama

sharkB8HooHaHa said:


> What gets me is the people who have conversations while in the stall of a public restroom.  *THAT* is something I will never understand.  Emergency?  Sure.  Talk away.  Otherwise, do I really have to worry about the person you are talking to litening to me while I go?



What's wrong with that??? ((Flushhhhh!))


HA ha!


----------



## jeriber

UtahMama said:


> HEY Honey!!!! I hope you're talking to moi! (LOL!!!!) If not, he loves you peeps!
> 
> He keeps calling me (my DH in case you didn't know  ) on different phones at the Verizon store! Guess which one I'm getting? The LG Strawberry Chocolate!!!!  AND! DH is getting (hopefully) the kind with a key board (maybe a blackberry?) so I can log on to the DIS like a psycho while on vacation!
> 
> The day before this last trip, my poor phone's screen went black?
> I guess it was dropped one too many times???
> 
> Speaking of phones, dont you guys get weirded out by those bluetooth peeps who talk to themselves and catch you by surprise? For example, I'm all alone at the soda fountain at Chevron, and all of a sudden there's some stranger talking "to himself" and it's the middle of a conversation...."no! I said I need 4 cases of xerox paper...." and I'm all, "Excuse me?" and he's all pointing to his ear and continuing with his convo?
> 
> I think I sounded like a 17 year old girl this post!



I just got the Lime Green  Chocolate in January when I upgraded then they came out with the Strawberry -what's a girl to do??
I know-upgrade DH to the STRAWBERRY and trade him phones yes, I'm getting the Strawberry too


----------



## PaMom001

sharkB8HooHaHa said:


> What gets me is the people who have conversations while in the stall of a public restroom.  *THAT* is something I will never understand.  Emergency?  Sure.  Talk away.  Otherwise, do I really have to worry about the person you are talking to litening to me while I go?



Plop, Plop........those people must be real whiz-bangs.


----------



## annie1995

I can't wait much longer. Must Read More.........


----------



## disneyaddicted

Hey UtahMama, I have been hanging on, just waiting to hear more, it's coming real soon right? I need to know how to schedule my work days.  < it's funny that I used that smiley, I don't sit at a computer for my work.  But anyway, I tell my DH bed time stories that are actually trip reports from the disboards, he's been having to go without now for quite a few nights. (without stories is what I meant, minds out of the gutter)


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Patiently waiting......         and growing fat from all of this .


----------



## Liz

Wendy, I just caught up on your WDW trippie and this one!  What fun it is to experience Disney through your writing!!     Except today I had a sure sign I've been doing too much reading when I described my day to DH by saying my co-worker was "pissy" without even thinking about it!!!   

Looking forward to your next installment!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

UtahMama said:


> HEY Honey!!!! I hope you're talking to moi! (LOL!!!!) If not, he loves you peeps!
> 
> He keeps calling me (my DH in case you didn't know  ) on different phones at the Verizon store! Guess which one I'm getting? The LG Strawberry Chocolate!!!! AND! DH is getting (hopefully) the kind with a key board (maybe a blackberry?) so I can log on to the DIS like a psycho while on vacation!
> 
> The day before this last trip, my poor phone's screen went black?
> I guess it was dropped one too many times???
> 
> Speaking of phones, dont you guys get weirded out by those bluetooth peeps who talk to themselves and catch you by surprise? For example, I'm all alone at the soda fountain at Chevron, and all of a sudden there's some stranger talking "to himself" and it's the middle of a conversation...."no! I said I need 4 cases of xerox paper...." and I'm all, "Excuse me?" and he's all pointing to his ear and continuing with his convo?
> 
> I think I sounded like a 17 year old girl this post!


 
I know!!!  I always have to hold back a giggle, cuz I think some of those contraptions make them look like a Cyborg or something.  I wonder how many of them are really having heavy business convos or just acting like they are? 

Great TR!  Enjoy your phone - don't eat it!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

sharkB8HooHaHa said:


> What gets me is the people who have conversations while in the stall of a public restroom. *THAT* is something I will never understand. Emergency? Sure. Talk away. Otherwise, do I really have to worry about the person you are talking to litening to me while I go?


 

Love your user name!  My DS2 was watching all Nemo all the time for awhile this Summer and Fall.  He was 18mo. then.  We would say, "Shark Bait!"  and he would say HooHaHa!


----------



## sharkB8HooHaHa

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Love your user name!  My DS2 was watching all Nemo all the time for awhile this Summer and Fall.  He was 18mo. then.  We would say, "Shark Bait!"  and he would say HooHaHa!



Magicfor2,
Thank you.


----------



## princessjv

Ok, I'm all caught up now!  I have never seen an antennae look like that...and I live in MINNeFRIgnINSOTA.

It has been 13 years since I was last at DL.   Those pictures made me    then I got some tissues and   a bit more!

I love the Matterhorn!   It is the best!  And the outside of IASW (ya I'm a dork!).

Okay, so keep it coming now...the trip down memory lane is SWEET!

p.s. loved the SM finger gestures!


----------



## WDWLinda

Hey UtahMama...
I'm a long time lurker on your reports - started with your last WDW trip, but I got lost among the pages and didn't finish (I'm now vowing to go back and wade through all the pages...last I remember was your daughter's meltdown on the plane...boy, did I feel for you!).

Anyway, I was happy to see your report here on DL cuz we're taking our 2 sons, 2 and 5 yr.s, PLUS my mother-in-law (I know, what WAS I thinking when I signed up for that???) for a 2 wk road trip to CA, including 2.5 days at DL, in June/July.  So I'm interested to hear your take on things.  

Question - did you take your daughter on the Indiana Jones ride?  I heard it was similar to the Dinosaur ride in AK and I thought it might be too loud/dark/obnoxious for my little guy.

So I'm going back to the shadows...but I do love your writing...and weren't you the one who said you like Stephanie Plum books?  I meant to comment on that, but had PC problems and lost/forgot my password and couldn't get it straightened out til recently...so now I ask, Ranger or Morrelli?  I'm in lust with Ranger for now, but we'll see what the next book brings (June 19th, Yay!)...

And I think its great that your husband has his own Disboards ID AND posts cute messages on your report...my husband is just as Disney-obsessed as I am, but won't admit it.

OK, now I'm really gone...can't wait for the next installment...bye 4 now!

~Linda


----------



## MA pigletfan

I have never experienced DL...but you are really giving it a good sell..also i know i have been reading too many TRs lately, i totally referred to my boyfriend as "pissy missy" the other night! you should have seen the look i got!! so worth it though!


----------



## twinmama1999

I'm waiting patiently on the edge of my seat for the next instalment, I'm hooked!


----------



## aldisneygrl

UtahMama said:


> We are AP holders + We fly for FREE = LOTS of trips
> 
> 
> So maybe!



Would you adopt me please?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I am really enjoying your DL trip report! 

DH and I went there in 1992.  We drove across the country to LA from Georgia.  We are looking at your photos and trying to remember the attractions.  I remember how beautiful IASW was.  And I remember the Matterhorn.  But I can't remember the Pirates of the Caribbean ride at all. 

We would love to go back but DH doesn't fly and I won't spend 4 days in a car with 2 small children.

I hope Norah stayed healthy for the rest of your trip.

Can't wait for more


----------



## UtahMama

February 25

You know? It started out to be a great day, this the 7th birthday of my DS, Riley. We couldn’t wait to go try Goofy’s Kitchen for our character breakfast. It’s at the famous and gorgeous Disneyland Hotel. I had heard it was a lot like Chef Mickey’s at the Contemporary Hotel in Walt Disney World.  I wanted to compare the two of course and, dang it, I was hungry!

I woke up nice and early and very happy. Got myself ready first, then woke and bathed each child, followed by dressing, teeth brushing and hair do-ing for each child. Birds were singing and we were chirping as we happily piled into the Suburban to go to our very fun (and very expensive without FREE dining) and highly recommended character breakfast that is the *Goofy’s Kitchen.*

We valet parked, and joyfully skipped to the restaurant. At least I did in my mind.

Now, I sometimes MAY have my expectations a tad high about how my children should behave in public. They started out delightful, really. Norman Rockwell would have loved to paint our portrait and put it on the month of February in his next calendar. 

With that being said, we got our pictures taken with Pluto (think the “place setting” at Chef Mickey’s) and had one separate with just Riley for his birthday. We even shelled out tens of dollars for the professionally matted souvenir version. 





The adults (DH and I) took turns taking one or two children at a time to the buffet to fill our rainbow colored stoneware plates to their massive capacity. 

One delectable little item in the buffet was this: Muffin Tops! 
Now, I know “muffin tops” to be the roll of fat that spills over one’s waste band on one's pants. The lower the rise, the bigger the muffin top. So, when I saw these little morsels , I took their  picture. "Say Cheese, my precious Seinfeldian Muffin Tops!” It was the last laugh I had before things got ugly.






I returned to our table and set my plate down on the alleged table….and it promptly fell on the floor! See, there’s a nice rectangular piece of butcher paper on the ROUND table we were at, and I put my plate on the piece of paper that extended beyond the table. OOOps!  I cleaned up most of the damage and a bus boy helped me with the rest. I apologized more than was necessary went back to the buffet to re do my plate. Sigh.

When I got back, Aladin came to visit us! Oh boy, was he cute! Why yes, you can take us for a ride on your magic carpet! Then Balou!!!! Yay! “Hi Ballou!” …he went to the 2 other tables in our room first and then LEFT! Whuuuut??? That was very strange. He was not “_in character_”, I noticed, as they sometimes can be. BUT, mama paid big $$$ for him to interact with her babys so “get your big blue bum back (bbb) in here and INTERACT with them!” I screamed (in my head). Duh! It’s my kid’s 7th birthday! Don’t they know that? Don’t they know who I am????  Evidently, the staff and characters of Goofy’s kitchen do not “DIS”.   (sorry, did that sound braggish???)

Then it came time for merriment and frolicking in the form of the macarena with Belle and Goofy. Oh YA! We know how to Par-tay! We also banged on germy plastic pots and pans with spoons too , but I forgot the pot-banging-appropriate song. Oh boy! What fun!!!!      (SIKE!)

Did I mention my boys were fighting and behaving horribly? 
I know I hinted, but they were getting on each other’s nerves and often failing to use their “restaurant voices.” They were not even using their “in public voices”.  They were, in fact, using their screaming-banchee voices. A few times they even used their extra loud “rabid-howler-monkey-voices", which REALLY bugs. This tends to push my mama buttons.  When those buttons are pushed too often and in rapid succession, I tend to become the “mean mama”. Maybe you know her? She likes to grab the backs of cute little necks and hissper words like, “Knock it the #@^%&*! off  right now or I will gladly go to prison for life for what I am about to do to you in front of all these witnesses. I can guarantee it will hurt reeeeally badly…” or something regretful like that. She did a bang-up job raising Cinderella all those years…and it takes A LOT for me to become her, being the sweet thing I am.  

So, after a bucket full of pixie dust and all of Aladin’s 3 wishes, my boys shaped up, magically!  

I noticed several other patron’s being sung the Happy Birthday song and receiving balloons and cupcakes and being showered with characters. But NOT us. OUR birthday boy was songless, cupcakeless, and balloonless. I mentioned, again, to our hostess that it’s our son’s birthday, and we’re almost done eating and almost are ready to leave yet only 2 characters have visited us in the HOUR since our arrival… and there’s MANY more characters to make the rounds. She was very polite and said, “Yes we KNOW it’s his birthday, stupid Utahan!”  To which I may have something like, “Well? Maybe you can kick up the party just a notch?”  And I MAY have complained to the manager just a little. Not minutes later, this arrived!!!!










Look at Rileys’ face! All was good! Finally the magic!  We suddenly had a visit from the rest of the characters. It was just very odd. They came around right after each other. I guess Mr. Manager gave them the heads-up on our forgotten table? Maybe the characters only come to good-boy-tables (I may have told my boys this once or ten times). 

But, it ended up being great. The food was just delicious, especially the egg’s benedict and the peanut butter and jelly pizza. I think it’s on a great big sugar cookie for “pizza”, but boy was that a treat!

We walked out and headed to the Disneyland hotel gift shop when we realized Riley’s lanyard with all his pins and Stitch weight was GONE!!!   Oh NOOOOO! We back-tracked to the restaurant and looked around everywhere he had been. Nope! We asked if it had been turned in. Nope. We looked at the little necks of the other children dining….Nope. We left our cell phone # at the front desk in case anyone turned it in. We went to the hotel’s lost and found…Nope. We double checked all our digital pictures just barely taken. Yes, he had the pin lanyard up through the macarana with Belle and Goofy. Had it fallen off? Did he take it off somewhere? We still don’t know. No one knows. (except perhaps the child who found it on the floor and thought it was his lucky day?). We just have a pictoral history of the approximate time it was missing. Note: its ON in the Pluto picture …and off in the cupcake picture. Hmmmmmm!

We ended up at “Guest Services” in case someone turned it in there. Nope. BUT. The managers we talked to took off some of their pins and found some special cast member one’s in their desk drawers and gave him a coupon to take to the gift shop to get a lanyard of his choice! No Kidding!!! His eyes went from utter devastation   to lit up glee   in 2 seconds! *Note, DH and I refused the coupon at first, but they insisted.So pleas dont think we are dis-opportunists!

We thanked them for their kindness and Riley picked out a cool new lanyard at the gift shop. He also picked out the Fantasmic Mickey lanyard weight too. Armed with his new pins to trade, he made a few trades before leaving the hotel. Gotta love his style! He just points at the cast member’s pin he wants and hands them a trader pin. All without saying a word! It works every time for him! He does quietly say “thank you” after he’s made his trade. He’s an expert on scoring the more valuable pins, which may be a hint at his business future! I imagine him in 20 years, buying and trading stocks with the simple point of a finger... 






Here is a sneak peak of next time...


----------



## TwinkieMama

I can't believe you posted a picture of your own muffin top!

The noive!  (oh where is our DISUNC? he would love this installment and I did too!)


----------



## Minnie_Moo

MeanieMama said:
			
		

> This tends to push my mama buttons. When those buttons are pushed too often and in rapid succession, I tend to become the “mean mama”. Maybe you know her? She likes to grab the backs of cute little necks and *hissper *words like, “Knock it the #@^%&*! off right now or I will gladly go to prison for life for what I am about to do to you in front of all these witnesses. I can guarantee it will hurt reeeeally badly…” or something regretful like that. She did a bang-up job raising Cinderella all those years…and it takes A LOT for me to become her, being the sweet thing I am.


Hee hee hee!  Like we believe thaaat!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Love that he is missing a tooth!  So cute!  

We had that same experience at CM's in October.  We paid OP for our meal, and DH mentioned to the manager that Mickey (like the main character since they name the meal after him) had not been to our table.  The mean smiling lady manager told DH that the characters had to go in a certain order, so as not to forget anyone.  Well he had been in our section while we were waiting to be seated over an hour and a half ago!!!!!!   Sorry, got of on a tangent there.  

Glad Riley ended up with the birthday cupcake! 

Those muffin tops look much better than mine!    

I hope the pins, of Riley's lost lanyard, poked the little kid who stole his purty lanyard.

Can't wait for more!  The look on your face resembles mine on RR.  Why do we always close our eyes for pics?

*Well, I was the first to post when I started typing this.  Gotta learn to keep it short and sweet! *


----------



## disneyaddicted

Too bad Riley's birthday started out a bit bummy, I hope the rest of the day only got better, it was nice of the CMs to give him replacement pins and a lanyard. He's lucky and business savy. I'm liking that coaster picture, can't wait to read about it in the next installment


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

UtahMama said:


> February 25
> 
> You know? It started out to be a great day, this the 7th birthday of my DS, Riley. We couldnt wait to go try Goofys Kitchen for our character breakfast. Its at the famous and gorgeous Disneyland Hotel. I had heard it was a lot like Chef Mickeys at the Contemporary Hotel in Walt Disney World.  I wanted to compare the two of course and, dang it, I was hungry!


Yay! A birthday!!  



UtahMama said:


> February 25
> With that being said, we got our pictures taken with Pluto (think the place setting at Chef Mickeys) and had one separate with just Riley for his birthday. We even shelled out tens of dollars for the professionally matted souvenir version.


Cute!!!   



UtahMama said:


> February 25
> One delectable little item in the buffet was this: Muffin Tops!
> Now, I know muffin tops to be the roll of fat that spills over ones waste band on one's pants. The lower the rise, the bigger the muffin top. So, when I saw these little morsels , I took their  picture. Say Cheese! It was the last laugh I had before things got ugly.


Oi! 



UtahMama said:


> February 25
> When I got back, Aladin came to visit us! Oh boy, was he cute! Why yes, you can take us for a ride on your magic carpet! Then Balou!!!! Yay! Hi Ballou! he went to the 2 other tables in our room first and then LEFT! Whuuuut??? That was very strange. He was not _in character_, I noticed, as they sometimes can be. BUT, mama paid big $$$ for him to interact with her babys so get your big blue bum back (bbb) in here and INTERACT with them! I screamed (in my head). Duh! Its my kids 7th birthday! Dont they know that? Dont they know who I am????  Evidently, the staff and characters of Goofys kitchen do not DIS.



What the %$^$!  Didn't they see your DIS status?   Did you tell them your people would contact their people, if things weren't "handled"???



UtahMama said:


> February 25
> When those buttons are pushed too often and in rapid succession, I tend to become the mean mama. Maybe you know her? She likes to grab the backs of cute little necks and hissper words like, Knock it the #@^%&*! off  right now or I will gladly go to prison for life for what I am about to do to you in front of all these witnesses. I can guarantee it will hurt reeeeally badly or something regretful like that. She did a bang-up job raising Cinderella all those yearsand it takes A LOT for me to become her, being the sweet thing I am.



My kids are deathly afraid of "mean mama".   Bwahahaha!!



UtahMama said:


> February 25
> Yes we KNOW its his birthday.  To which I may have something like, Well? Maybe you can kick up the party just a notch?  And I MAY have complained to the manager just a little. Not minutes later, this arrived!!!!



Uh uh... not cool.  Was she snarky?   Glad you put her in her place!



UtahMama said:


> February 25


Yay!  Happy Birthday, Riley!!



UtahMama said:


> February 25
> We walked out and headed to the Disneyland hotel gift shop when we realized Rileys lanyard with all his pins and Stitch weight was GONE!!!   Oh NOOOOO! We back-tracked to the restaurant and looked around everywhere he had been. Nope! We asked if it had been turned in. Nope. We looked at the little necks of the other children dining.Nope. We left our cell phone # at the front desk in case anyone turned it in. We went to the hotels lost and foundNope. We double checked all our digital pictures just barely taken. Yes, he had the pin lanyard up through the macarana with Belle and Goofy. Had it fallen off? Did he take it off somewhere? We still dont know. No one knows. (except perhaps the child who found it on the floor and thought it was his lucky day?). We just have a pictoral history of the approximate time it was missing. Note: its ON in the Pluto picture and off in the cupcake picture. Hmmmmmm!


Oh man!!! What a bummer!!  Glad he got some magic in return, though! 



UtahMama said:


> February 25
> Here is a sneak peak of next time...



OH.... I love that ride, it make me feel all whoozy and dizzy!  It's thee BEST! 
Can't wait to "hear" all about it!


----------



## disneyaddicted

my puter is being crappy


----------



## MAGICFOR2

UM: Loved your breakfast installment!    Why did the Birthday Boy look so happy with pluto?       I'm glad he got his birthday cake and characters!  It is wierd that no one was coming around.  Sorry to hear about his lanyard   That was nice that he got a replacement! 

Can't wait to hear about Screamin'!!  I once leaned forward at take-off, and was stuck with my head down through the whole ride - they are not kidding when they say "keep your head back."


----------



## daisy_77

Great update, UM!


----------



## pigget74

He is such a cutie!!! Love the picture with the missing teeth.  DId he ever get the lanyard back?


----------



## S.Poppins

Another great one! So was the food about the same as Chef Mickey's? Good for you talking to the manager. Can't wait to hear about that rollercoaster. Riley is such a cutie!


----------



## DisneyJo

Great day UM well in the end  Did Riley like his new lanyard better than his old one anyway? 

Mean mother - No, Normal mother - Yes


----------



## annie1995

I am glad things turned out better for Rileys birthday.  Happy Late Birthday Riley !  That was so nice that the CM's helped make losing his lanyard a little easier for him, you definately had some pixie dust comin your way then.  BTW, I assume Norah was feeling better?  Can't wait for the next installment!


----------



## NMAmy

I can't BELIEVE I never thought to look for your Disneyland trip report over here on the DL boards.  DUH.  

So, I'm all caught up...all 27 pages worth and just kind of tapping my foot waiting for more.

This is really making me miss DL.  It's the first park I ever took dd to visit and we went many times while we lived in New Mexico.  The last time I was there they were building California Adventure in the parking lot.   

And it made me think of all the things that are better at DL...PotC with Blue Bayeau and the fireflies, IASW--I was so shocked at WDW to see how non-descript the entrance is, and of course, Indy and the Matterhorn.  Looks like I need to start planning a trip to DL again.  Now I just have to figure out a way to avoid the relatives.   

 Great report so far!  Norah does look so much older now.  Can't wait to read more!


----------



## NAB

Got to love a picture of Riley and Pluto..... 

I am glad Riley got a smile back on his face, after all it was his birthday. 

Can't wait to here if he got more magic on his day special day!!! Did he have a birthday button?


----------



## wahoostampingirl

Awwww, I got the Disney lump in my throat when Riley got new pins from the CMs.  I hope the rest of his birthday was really fun.


----------



## bawsmom

glad his birthday turned out to be special!!  

you are such a great writer.  i just lover reading your TRs!!

can't wait for more...


----------



## Lauralee131

Top 'O the Muffin to ya!!  Loved this installment!!  

Totally sympathized with your little rabid howler monkey moments but was glad to see the big tootless grin that followed!!

And can't wait to see what's up next!!!


----------



## monymony3471

Next time you write about you dumping your plate you must provide more detail.  I'm sure a few more words were uttered. 

You have lots of buttons there.  I only have _*one.*_


----------



## the Fidge

OMg what a duhhh moment, I kept looking on the reports board and well your in the LAND!!!

Thank you I am loving your report I have to go back I started at the back forwards !!!! What can I say??? Its just so lefty of me I guess!

So tell me your eyes were closed beucae you had something in your eye right????? 

That boy is adorable!!!!!  Go squeeze that boy he is too cute!!!


----------



## Kay7979

You are the Dominator! Every time I look at the DIS boards list I see your thread showing for the Disneyland Trip Reports. 



UtahMama said:


> One delectable little item in the buffet was this: Muffin Tops! Now, I know muffin tops to be the roll of fat that spills over ones waste band on one's pants. The lower the rise, the bigger the muffin top. So, when I saw these little morsels , I took their  picture. "Say Cheese, my precious Seinfeldian Muffin Tops! It was the last laugh I had before things got ugly.



Great foreshadowing of what was to come! And since I have not watched a lot of Seinfeld, I have never heard the muffin top analogy. Ill have to remember that. Not that I know anyone who has muffin tops. 



UtahMama said:


> I returned to our table and set my plate down on the alleged table.and it promptly fell on the floor! See, theres a nice rectangular piece of butcher paper on the ROUND table we were at, and I put my plate on the piece of paper that extended beyond the table. OOOps!  I cleaned up most of the damage and a bus boy helped me with the rest. I apologized more than was necessary went back to the buffet to re do my plate.



That sounds like something I would do! But you should have picked up the pieces and eaten them. My father used to say It wasnt on the floor long! Apparently time is the key factor in eating dropped food. 



UtahMama said:


> They were, in fact, using their screaming-banchee voices. A few times they even used their extra loud rabid-howler-monkey-voices", which REALLY bugs.



Howler monkey voices! I LOVE it! 




UtahMama said:


> I tend to become the mean mama. Maybe you know her? She likes to grab the backs of cute little necks and hissper words like, Knock it the #@^%&*! off  right now or I will gladly go to prison for life for what I am about to do to you in front of all these witnesses.



Youre killing me with this one!  Despite the fact that the Child Abuse Squad would be on you in moments, you have the right idea. The alternative is that you turn into one of those deaf, dumb, and blind parents whose children never do anything wrong. 



UtahMama said:


> Yes, he had the pin lanyard up through the macarana with Belle and Goofy. Had it fallen off? Did he take it off somewhere? We still dont know. No one knows. (except perhaps the child who found it on the floor and thought it was his lucky day?). We just have a pictoral history of the approximate time it was missing. Note: its ON in the Pluto picture and off in the cupcake picture. Hmmmmmm!


Who knew they staged Character Breakfasts in the Bermuda Triangle?!  Im so glad the CMs worked things out so Riley got a new lanyard and it didnt spoil his big day. You can forgive a lot of Disney errors and omissions when they come through when it really matters, and they did.  

Great episode!


----------



## dance2874

Another winning installment! 

I have to admit I did chuckle when the plate hit the floor instead of the table. That is SOOO something that would have happened to me. Too bad about the lanyward but HOORAY for DL pixie dust helping to save the day! 

Oh, and the first time I rode that coaster I had NO idea how fast that sucker took off. Boy was I surprised. Guess that teaches me not to pay atention to the signs posted or to even watch it before getting on


----------



## serendipity

Yet another great installment.  Even though things were a little rocky for Riley's birthday I'm happy to see that everything worked out well! I also love the front toothless smile! How cute! We're eating at Goofy's during our honeymoon so now I'm really excited after reading your description!


----------



## dismom9761

Another great installment!I am glad that Riley's (have I mentioned I love that name?) bday meal was saved. Can't wait to read more....


----------



## WDW1st-timers

UtahMama said:


>



The guy 2 seats behind you (UMA) looks like Sully from Godsmack.  For everyone out there who doesn't know who Godsmack is.... they are a very cool rock band; just not as cool as MetallicA tho....


----------



## winkers

Sounds like you were on a rollercoaster before you even go to the park!  
Missing the edge of the table is something I would do!  I can't believe you didn't take a picture of the mess!


----------



## eeyore45

She types, she posts, she SCORES!!  

 Utahwendymama - thank you so much for sharing your family, your sojourns with us!!  I really want to go to DL!!  I never thought much of it, you bring it to life... are you sure my kids werent hanging around yours offering suggestions to bring forth Mean Mama??  I'm really wondering if they do it on purpose!!

 Love the lanyard story - love that the  was gifted to Riley, cute bday boy, and shame on the restaurant manager, did he take it because he had to work??? hmmm/??  I mean you had to complain!!!  That's just wrong!!  Photographic evidence, too bad Monk wasnt around!! 

ixiedust:


----------



## Sabrina90744

Subbing, loving your tr Utahmama!!!


----------



## celerystalker

Look at that big birthday boy getting ready to ride a coaster with his Mom! How cute! 
So was it better than Chef Mickey's?


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

UtahMama said:


> We ended up at Guest Services in case someone turned it in there. Nope. BUT. The managers we talked to took off some of their pins and found some special cast member ones in their desk drawers and gave him a coupon to take to the gift shop to get a lanyard of his choice! No Kidding!!! His eyes went from utter devastation   to lit up glee   in 2 seconds! *Note, DH and I refused the coupon at first, but they insisted.So pleas dont think we are dis-opportunists!



Okay. I have a confession. I get totally emotional when reading trip reports and such on the dis boards.  I was near tears when I read that he lost his lanyard and pins, and then I did cry when I read about the kindness of the cast members and how your son was instantly cheered up.  I hope that his special day continues to get better. Great installment. Can't wait for more.


----------



## sorul82?

WDW1st-timers said:


> The guy 2 seats behind you (UMA) looks like Sully from Godsmack.  For everyone out there who doesn't know who Godsmack is.... they are a very cool rock band; just not as cool as MetallicA tho....



My DH loves Metallica.


----------



## sorul82?

UMama!  I'm so glad you got some happies for the birthday boy!  

Felony left her fanny pack at Pizza Planet.  Luckily we found it.  It had her Gameboy, lanyard, and about 10 disney dollars.  Oops, I just gave away some of my report......


----------



## WDW1st-timers

sorul82? said:


> My DH loves Metallica.



I bet not as much as I do


----------



## Ricky's Girl

to sweet little Riley. What a cutie! Enjoyed your latest update. Eagerly awaiting more.


----------



## the Fidge

OMg thank you Utah, what a relief see I thought my little darling is the only one that gets attidude while in Disney.  I thought that can't happen for heavens sake HE IS IN DISNEY!!!!  I am certain I will not have to correct his beahvior or attidue as he should be skipping along in delight that a he is not in school and b mama ebayed ehr kindey to take me to this great place....uh no!!!

Thank you boys for me I tohught I was the only Mom whispering sweet threats into my little angel's ear!

So delighted that DS got some pixie dust   Its not opportunistic it was allowing someone to share some kindess and be a magical part of his trip!!!!  Just sharing the magic thats all!!!!

BTW lost our camera and nope never turned in and all I was thinking was could they at least leave the roll of film that I had taken all our great pictures in??  Nope so I told DH that night, well it looks like we will have to come back as it was our last night in disney!!!!


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Uma, fabulous installment again. Love your writing. I'm happy things turned out o for you.


----------



## disneyaddicted

WDW1st-timers said:


> I bet not as much as I do



LOVE METALLICA!!!!! I named my son after James Hetfield.


----------



## Plantlady

What a great trip report.

Your peusdo celebrity status reminds me of my DH..

He comes home from work, and tells me "They're all NICE to me there, they forget to make fun of me when I can't find stuff, thank goodness you ground me so well."

Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## harleygirl

Happy birthday Riley!!!  My MattMatts was the 26th!!

great job utah!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

the Fidge said:


> OMg thank you Utah, what a relief see I thought my little darling is the only one that gets attidude while in Disney. I thought that can't happen for heavens sake HE IS IN DISNEY!!!! I am certain I will not have to correct his beahvior or attidue as he should be skipping along in delight that a he is not in school and b mama ebayed ehr kindey to take me to this great place....uh no!!!
> 
> Thank you boys for me I tohught I was the only Mom whispering sweet threats into my little angel's ear!
> 
> So delighted that DS got some pixie dust Its not opportunistic it was allowing someone to share some kindess and be a magical part of his trip!!!! Just sharing the magic thats all!!!!
> 
> BTW lost our camera and nope never turned in and all I was thinking was could they at least leave the roll of film that I had taken all our great pictures in?? Nope so I told DH that night, well it looks like we will have to come back as it was our last night in disney!!!!


 
Sorry about your camera   My DS and DDIL lost theirs in CA - fell out of the diaper bag - noone found it, either!   I think there is a black hole there somewhere.  Anyway, it was the memory chip we wanted - pics of the baby's first plane ride, first day at MK, etc.


----------



## disneyfanatic4

I am new to this board and I am loving it  Especially your trip report.  We have a trip planned in late June and I get more and more excited while reading about your trip   Thanks for sharing with us and I look forward to reading more about your adventures.


----------



## bumbershoot

I'm a new member here, but I've actually been reading your stuff since, hmm, last year some time?  (I was planning a one-day blast through DL (second time, but this time with a 2 year old instead of a 1 year old) and found these boards, got all into the mickey heads and the crocs...then realized (or thought I realized) that it was D'World...so disappointed.)

Now I come back and find that it's also D'Land!

And you, the person whose DW trip report taught me (or pointed the way to teach me) about all that stuff, have now recently been to the Land.  Excellent. 

Love the report!


----------



## dwheatl

Plantlady said:


> What a great trip report.
> 
> Your peusdo celebrity status reminds me of my DH..
> 
> He comes home from work, and tells me "They're all NICE to me there, they forget to make fun of me when I can't find stuff, thank goodness you ground me so well."
> 
> Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## mt mommy

U Mama you rock.  One day i hope I can grow up to be an awesome Utah Mama just like you!!!  (Coming from a fellow UUUTahnnnnn. )


----------



## RanStak65

I've really enjoyed your trip report. You have a gift! We are leaving from Davis County to Disney in 17 days and can hardly wait!
What I really wanted to tell you was that we printed out your list of "rules" for your 17 year old, because we are going on a cruise in October and leaving our son home, who will also be 17 by then. You covered all the bases!! You never did mention how that worked out...did he obey all the rules? Was the house still standing?
Thanks for taking the time to write that and for posting the pictures along with it. And thanks for letting the DIS community know that we Utahn's DO have a sense of humor!!


----------



## UtahMama

mt mommy said:


> U Mama you rock.  One day i hope I can grow up to be an awesome Utah Mama just like you!!!  (Coming from a fellow UUUTahnnnnn. )



Thank You Utah!!!!!! 


RanStak65 said:


> I've really enjoyed your trip report. You have a gift! We are leaving from Davis County to Disney in 17 days and can hardly wait!
> What I really wanted to tell you was that we printed out your list of "rules" for your 17 year old, because we are going on a cruise in October and leaving our son home, who will also be 17 by then. You covered all the bases!! You never did mention how that worked out...did he obey all the rules? Was the house still standing?
> Thanks for taking the time to write that and for posting the pictures along with it. And thanks for letting the DIS community know that we Utahn's DO have a sense of humor!!



What? ANOTHER Utahanan?! I live in Salt lake, West side, Yo! 

Well, as far as I know everything went well. The animals appeared to have been fed. The dishes and chores were indeed done. No phone calls form the many neighbors I had spying for me.

I'm sure in 20 years when we're sharing laughs over various stories the truth will come out.   Of course, by then I wouldn't kill him. Probably not, anyway!


Go UTES!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Since I haven't been able to get here in a few days, there is soooo much to catch up on!  But, at least I was happy to see a new installment!  

It never ceases to amaze me the way kids can get crabby in Disney! Don't they know they are suppose to be having FUN?!?  (I have definitely had my share of "mean Mommy moments" in Disney!)

I was looking at your roller coaster pic and had no idea what coaster it was!  I am assuming it is California Screamin' since I have never seen that one. Am I right?!?

Can't wait for the next installment to find out what ride this is!!!


----------



## RanStak65

Its definately go UTES!! and the JAZZ!!
I remember telling my parents about 10 years after the fact how that dent _really got in the car........
We are in Syracuse, but I work on Redwood rd and North Temple.
This will be our third trip to DL in three years. We were late blooming fanatics, but fanatics nonetheless. We are going with friends this time, so it should be interesting. 
Thanks again for all the fun details._


----------



## lexmelinda

UtahMama said:


> She likes to grab the backs of cute little necks and hissper words like, “Knock it the #@^%&*! off  right now or I will gladly go to prison for life for what I am about to do to you in front of all these witnesses. I can guarantee it will hurt reeeeally badly…” or something regretful like that.


I am committing this phrase to memory since it works....cause most of the time the things I hissper don't work.  

I'm a thinkin I posted here cause I read this a long-ish time ago but I guess I didn't. Way to score on the new lanyard! Bless his little birthday heart. I was worried for a minute. 

Can't wait to know what that coaster is since I'm Disneyland illiterate.

Great job, WendyMama........ready for more.........please. (In my nicest restaurant voice.)


----------



## redheaded mama

It took me forever, but I am finally caught up on your trip report.  I love Disneyland!! and i'm loving your Disneyland report.  I'm an sooo jealous of your APs.  Luckyyyyyy (think Napoleon Dynamite).  I'm looking forward to reading more. 

Linda


----------



## PrincessMira

YEAH I'm so happy I found your report!  can't wait to read more and wish the calendar moved faster to our May trip


----------



## lori63

This is my very first post on the DIS.  I read your WDW trip report and now this one and I really enjoyed them both. We'll be visiting WDW for the first time ever in July. I'm so relieved to read about a normal family, where the parents snipe at each other occasionally and the kids act up in restaurants and the mom gets irritated and turns into the mommy-monster when everyone gets on her nerves. Welcome to my life!  Thanks for being honest (and brave!) enough to share the reality of your trips on the board. Very entertaining stuff!


----------



## NAB

UMA are you going to have another installment before you go again.... 

We are all waiting......


----------



## wardfamily1

Just impatiently waiting for more trip report.


----------



## momto2nenas

Bring on the rest of the trip report!  *please*


----------



## Scot-n-Michelle

i am so--- excited to find another trip report of yours - we just returned from DW and you are really making me want to try DL.  MORE MORE PLEASE!!!!


----------



## nts4wdw

subscribing!!


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

Plese bring us more


----------



## CJsMom

through another of your great trip reports!  Got a little sidelined by Nebo (you sent me there from your first report - remember?) but I'm all done with his - and enjoying your trip to DL!


----------



## UtahMama

ok. My pictures are loaded up! 
Soonish. Which means anything from tomorrow to a few days. 

Thanks for being so sweet!!!! 

Do NOT eat any more popcorn, unless you bring me some! We STILL dont have a microwave!


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

Darn!  I see an updated post from you and think... Could this be it?  Has Umama updated her TR?  Could I possibly be the first to read and post?? 

Wrong ... wrong ... wrong 

In my best Nancy Kerrigan voice:  _Why Umama? Why??  _


Waiting patiently for you next trip morsel.


----------



## PaMom001

No microwave = not good.  Did I miss something in the TR?  I don't remember the microwave dying.


----------



## Tinkabella

Still waiting...... 

I need my  Utahmama fix !


----------



## WDWguru

PaMom - the teenage DS set it for too many minutes and fried something in it before the DL trip. It only came back to haunt him, though, since he had to stay home sans microwave. The horror!!

Looking forward to the next installment, UtahMama. I don't normally read the trip report boards, but got sucked into your last report and had to come see the next trip report from our famous Utahn - I'm just east of you in downtown SLC! When I joined these boards many moons ago - jeez has it been almost six years? yikes! - the Utah contingent was few and far between. Of course, back then I was still pretty new to the state. Now I've lived here longer than anywhere else in my life. Scary!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*I'm only on page two and had to post to subscribe...*

The boards have been acting really weird lately~

Anywhoooo


I'm going back to pick up where I left off and am very much looking forward to reading the whole story UMama


----------



## PaMom001

WDWguru said:


> PaMom - the teenage DS set it for too many minutes and fried something in it before the DL trip. It only came back to haunt him, though, since he had to stay home sans microwave. The horror!!



Thanks.  I'm hooked on so many trippies I'm getting confused.


----------



## dismom9761

Came here seeing if I missed anything since I haven't been reading trip reports for awhile but I see that you have been waiting for me. I am back and ready to read more....


----------



## the Fidge

tapping foot patiently waiting!!  What am I supposed to be exercising or something ....not fair Wendy!


----------



## Bari

mmeb144 said:


> This short blurb from wikipedia might hold the answer to the riddle of what happens when you pull the bamboo, but you don't have to click here.
> 
> Marie



Oh, thank you so much!  I was dying of curiosity!!


----------



## CrAzY4DL

I'm loving this TR!!! Especially since we will be driving cross country this summer, LOL!!!  Can't wait to hear more....


----------



## ozbrooke

Not to add to the pressure, but I'm waiting too


----------



## MAGICFOR2

UtahMama said:


> ok. My pictures are loaded up!
> Soonish. Which means anything from tomorrow to a few days.
> 
> Thanks for being so sweet!!!!
> 
> Do NOT eat any more popcorn, unless you bring me some! We STILL dont have a microwave!


 
Can't Wait     I see we will just finish this TR, and you will be going again!!!   Perpetual entertainment?


----------



## lexmelinda




----------



## DisneyObsession

More Please?!?


----------



## paper1225

Do we need to beg?  I will get on my knee's!!!

I am really enjoying this TR!!


----------



## Ritz

I love this trip report!  You have a great style- keep it coming!


----------



## dwaddict

By the looks of things if you don't post something soon there may be a dis-riot on the boards!!! 
Waiting patiently!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

dwaddict said:


> By the looks of things if you don't post something soon there may be a dis-riot on the boards!!!
> Waiting patiently!!


 
Maybe we should start running AMUCK again!


----------



## Ct_TiggerFan

Running amuck  may be the way to go


----------



## lovealldisney

AMUCK  

AMUCK 

AMUCK   

AMUCK    

HEEEHHEHHHEHEEHHHHEHEHHEHH!


----------



## aldisneygrl

*UM* - *In honor of my 900th Post!*  Will you please add to your TR?  

You don't want to get a reputation like DisUnc do ya'?    

Love ya' DisUnc...just in case you're just a lurkin'.


----------



## bawsmom

We miss you UM


----------



## Disneygrl36

Good lord how did I miss this!!!!!!!!!!

Real life really gets in the way sometimes.  I am  & finally went back to read the last installment in MY BIG FAT DISNEY VACATION & what did I find...you've had a pre-trippie & already been on the trip & this thread is 31 pages long already.  Sheesh!!!!!!!

I am so glad to have this to read now!!!!!  

Back to page 1 with me


----------



## dwaddict

Better hurry Utahmama the natives are getting restless!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Ok, all caught up now & ready for more 

I LOVE reading all about Disneyland.  I am trying to convince DH that we need to make a trip to Cali next year & we absolutely have to visit Disneyland because that is where Walt touched everything.  I have to take the Walk in Walt's footsteps tour this time.  Went once in 2000 & was charmed by the place the MAGIC began.

Thanks for sharing your wonderful stories with us.  New installment soonish??


----------



## UtahMama

THIS is the trip report spot. I like to post TR near the top. It's my public service to save your scrolling finger. It wont be till late tonight so keep your britches on!



THIS SPOT RESERVED


----------



## WDW1st-timers

UtahMama said:


> THIS is the trip report spot. I like to post TR near the top. It's my public service to save your scrolling finger. It wont be till late tonight so keep your britches on!
> 
> 
> 
> THIS SPOT RESERVED




About time girlfriend..... 
JUST KIDDING


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

UtahMama ... I have been lurking reading your TR's with great enjoyment and hoping one day that we too will be able to write our own TR as good as yours ...  you are definitely an inspiration to all of us!! 

Patiently waiting for the next installment! 

... meanwhile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Bonny


----------



## MAGICFOR2

aldisneygrl said:


> *UM* - *In honor of my 900th Post!* Will you please add to your TR?
> 
> You don't want to get a reputation like DisUnc do ya'?
> 
> Love ya' DisUnc...just in case you're just a lurkin'.


 

  CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## wardfamily1

UtahMama said:


> THIS is the trip report spot. I like to post TR near the top. It's my public service to save your scrolling finger. It wont be till late tonight so keep your britches on!
> 
> 
> 
> THIS SPOT RESERVED


 

I got up this morning like a kid on Christmas morning, running to the computer looking for the trip report.

Santa didn't leave me anything.


----------



## lexmelinda




----------



## winkers

UtahMama said:


> It wont be till late tonight so keep your britches on!



I just read britches without the "r"!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

wardfamily1 said:


> I got up this morning like a kid on Christmas morning, running to the computer looking for the trip report.
> 
> Santa didn't leave me anything.



I was hoping for at least something by this evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonny


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I'm  and


----------



## NMAmy

UtahMama said:


> THIS is the trip report spot. I like to post TR near the top. It's my public service to save your scrolling finger. It wont be till late tonight so keep your britches on!
> 
> 
> 
> THIS SPOT RESERVED



Okay, missy, now you're just teasing us!  More, please, I leave tomorrow and I'll have to wait until April to read more!


----------



## annie1995

I can't wait much longer


----------



## Disneyfreak92

winkers said:


> I just read britches without the "r"!



 


OK *UtahMama*, I just wanted to say that it is 3/22/07 here in IL, and you reserved a spot for your next installment back on 3/20/07. Is it still 3/20/07 there in UT? WELL, _is it_??? (They need a smilie with its hands on its hips and an accusatory look for right here!)  Just kiddin'! You know I   ya, and I have no room to talk, I know.


----------



## WDWguru

I just checked, Lynda, and it's definitely 3/22/07 - at least here in Salt Lake City. Maybe there's a time warp over in West Valley?


----------



## UtahMama

wait for it....


----------



## UtahMama

Still February 25th 


Goofy’s Kitchen had been a disaster. But from our minor disasters came magic in the form of a new fancy lanyard for the birthday boy loaded with “traders.”  This from the goodness of a few CM’s at the Disneyland Hotel Guest Relations office. Riley had a perma-grin smile for the rest of the day, believe you me.

Riley is a tough cookie to make happy. Let’s just say he leans towards the dramatic side of things. This is his birthday, and in our family, it makes him “the boss of all of us” (within reason). The Boss says we’re going to ride California Screamin’ first.  Fabulous! Perfect ride for our recently full bellies! Distraction-for-Digestion is my mama-strategy. 

Oh my, it’s pretty nippy. Utah-Daddy needs a new hoodie to keep warm! “Go pick one out, honey, but take your sweet time” while the rest of us pause to watch a pretty nifty street performance full of peppy cheerleaders promoting High School Musical. It is worth the pause, I tell you what! 








Utah-Daddy picked out a navy blue fleece hoodie featuring the word “GOOFY” sprawled across it. I love new fleece! It looked cute, er, handsome on him.  

On to Paradise Pier! It’s a short hike across the bridge, avoiding eye contact with the free Tortilla and free sourdough bread, on we trek! (By the way, don't ask them if they have butter to go with your free sourdough bread and free tortilla. Or you will get a confused "look"    from the 16 year old hander-outer CM's. Who are easily made to cry in my experience)






Paradise Pier is a few notches up on the universal classy scale (or UCS) from Dinoland USA in Animal Kingdom. I’m pretty sure I’m the only one who LOVES the tacky carnival vibe! It reminds me of various beach-side carnivals I frequented in my southern California girlhood. The theming is of a seaside carnival around the turn of the century through the early 1950’s. There’s _serious_ food to be had. Leave it to me to note the food! There’s cotton candy as big as your head. There’s hand dipped corn dogs that would easily feed a couple hungry people. There’s deep-fried food items at every turn! The background music is a repetitive loop of maybe 6 California based songs like Beach Boys “California Girl” the Twisted-Calliope-Version. 

But our primary focus is following “the Boss”, Riley as he marches his family to the short line of California Screamin’.  I martyr-out with Norah while the males ride.  As you may have guessed, The Boss of All of Us wants to ride again. 

MY TURN!

(find the Utahans...)





(there they are!)





I know I like this ride but it had been a while since I had ridden it.  About six years to be approximately precise. I remember I thought it was smooth for a rollercoaster. There are plenty of twists and drops and the loop rocks! Add you some Red Hot Chili Peppers blasting in your ears and you have a sensory experience like none other! Don’t ask me the song. It was a Disnified version from what I remember. Probably 90% of RHCP lyrics are x-rated, or at least PG-13. 

This picture doesn't really fit, story wise, but I thought she looked so cute with her kitty leash. It was taken just before the Sun Wheel so maybe it sort of fits?

(meow)







I swear, the Boss of All of Us rode that ride a dozen times and only 3 or 4 included me. This is the former scardy-cat of all fast rides!  After properly rocking the socks of my 7, and 8, and 46 year old boys, it was time to ride the Sun Wheel! Ferris wheels freak me out a little. When I was little, I rode a cheap, nasty ferris wheel, and the pin holding my seat on grabbed a hold of my pony tail and ripped a bunch of my hair out by the roots. The drunken toothless gypsy running it apologized to my parents and that was that! No lawsuits or ugly scenes. Just a crying daughter with a bloody bald spot and a wad of hair waving in the breeze still attached to the seat pin.  

But I digest. 

The Sun Wheel has two options.  
Option 1:  The scenic, relaxing, cozy ride.  *OR*
Option 2 : The screaming, bloody murder, swinging and swaying and spinning ride-of-horrors.

Two lines! My line, option 1, with Norah my frail, timid, sweet, toddler was miles shorter than the boys line-of-doom. I’m relieved it’s a cage more than hanging-by-a-thread bench. No, I would not take my DD on the spinning side! The Matterhorn yes. I have my priorities. She cuddled up in her mama’s lap and fell sound asleep for the duration of the ride. You can see all of California from the apex!  It’s breathtaking. 











As you can see from the pictures, it was a grey, cloudy day. Those same grey clouds if located anywhere near Walt Disney World Florida, would have opened up torrential rains. In California, however, those sweet clouds only misted. A fine mist comparable to Florida’s natural humidity. No, that wasn’t a WDW slam. I love WDW. Just not the humitity (or the love bugs).


I noted it would be lovely to return to Paradise Pier after dark to ride these 2 rides again when illuminated with tiny carnival lights. The males agreed. 

We needed to make way to the Rainforest Café to meet my little sister, my new baby niece, Emma, my 5 year old niece Reice, my mama, and my uber-cool BIL, Jeff. Dinner was a BLAST! I wish I would have thought to take pictures, but I truly was having way too much fun! There are a few with the birthday boy and the new baby, but that’s it.  My sister, for lack of picture, looks nothing like me. Is brunette with tan skin, big brown eyes and the body of someone who’s never had kids, and isn’t on maternity leave. I’m pretty sure one of us must have been adopted. 

Here is a really bad picture of me and my rose-bud niece! Believe me, she smells heavenly!






And the really cool birthday surprise for Riley from Rainforest Cafe:





After dinner, the females went to Libby Lu. Don’t make the HUGE faux-pas of saying Lucy-Lou like I did. For those of you not in-the-know, Libby Lu is a glittery, glossy, girlie, pink-feather-boa’d heaven. We made our own glittery lip gloss and bath salts and body scrubs. We joined the “Club Libby Lu” and haven’t been the same since!  

We hung out around Down Town Disney with my family and watched Norah and Reise play around the planters. What fun the kitty leash was for them!

Reise and Norah. Cute how Reise is all big-cousinish to Norah who is only 10 pounds lighter!






After several hours, and a wonderful visit, my family went home and the Utahanians invaded Paradise Pier one more time!!!!

We were right to go there after dark! It's just beautiful!





















See the similarities to MGM?  It really is a wonderful place to spend a day. Especially if you were born and raised in California and later moved out of state and miss it dearly!


----------



## jordansmomma

I am glad you are back. I have been waiting for your next installment for well for a very long time UM. 
I hate ferris wheels also, I don't think unless their dad has taken them on one that my children have been on one, they just freak me out!! 
I am loven the TR.


----------



## Goofy4UM

Here is a small video clip of Riley having fun on California Screamin.


----------



## dwaddict

ditto on hating the ferris wheels 

You make me want to go to California, the pictures are just great!!! Thanks for sharing!!!  Your kids are just so cute!!

Love the video of Ryley!!


----------



## Heather R

so glad to read the next installment! i have been lurking for quite a while. i found your WDW TR a couple weeks ago but i took forever getting through it. i would read a couple pages and then bookmark it to come back to. while reading it i kept thinking i wish she had gone to the Land instead. it took me untill the end to read your sig to see you had just been!   so i hopped on over to this report and have been reading it very happily.

you see, my dh and i are taking our brood of 4, ages 7, 5, 3, and 1 to the Land in 2 weeks. i haven't been since we moved away after my senior year of high school in 1989. we lived in Moreno Valley for 8 years, so i have been several times myself. dh has never been and neither have the kids. i am so excited to take the kids for their first disney adventure!  

i am very anti ferris wheel myself. i have these 2 cousins who liked to torture me when we were children. they took me up on the ferris wheel at the county fair an rocked that car like nobody's business. scared me to death. it takes a lot to get me on one these days. but, i told my dh that if he'd take me to the Land i'd ride the version 1 side with them all.

your report has been very informative and soo fun to read. and i'm loving seeing the pictures it makes me all the more excited to go!!

Heather


----------



## scrap4u

Luv your pictures and the update! We've never been to DL but your pictures make it look great! I just don't know if we can give up going to DW one year to DL. We'll see. Thanks for sharing another great episode!


----------



## sorul82?

I love the picture of Riley with his birthday surprise!  How cute!!


----------



## lexmelinda

God love the little birthday man....sounds like a great day! You are a brave mama to ride that big rollercoaster SO many times! Was there a line? 

RE: Norah....has that child grown since last Sept?? She looked like a baby then and looks like a big girl on her kitty leash! So pretty!

Your new neice....ADORABLE!!!

Disney at night....breathtaking! Really gorgeous! Good job on the photos, Utahdaddy! 

PS....I wanna go to the Corn Dog Castle. Now that's my kinda place!  



UtahMama said:


> The drunken toothless gypsy running it apologized to my parents and that was that! No lawsuits or ugly scenes. Just a crying daughter with a bloody bald spot and a wad of hair waving in the breeze still attached to the seat pin.


 This was my favorite. You really know how to paint a picture, Wendy!  

Thanks for the update...keep it coming!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!  I have been holding my DIS breath until you posted!  *See this is post #901*!  

I love the pics of you and Riley on California Screamin'.  Goofy, love that quick video too.  Is it completely outside? That might scare me a little too much.  

I love Norah's hairdo in her kitty leash.    We have Libby Lu here in AL.  Isn't it absolutely wonderful?  My DD loves it!  Wait til Norah gets old enough to ask for the belly showin' outfit.     They are cute in it at 7 or 8 but sleazy if they are much older. KWIM?   

We saw the HSM show in MK, but I think it would make a great parade.  Thanks for the pics!  GO WILDCATS!!!  

I'm not a fan of ferris wheels, and broke out in a little sweat looking at your pics from that cage in the sky.  

Riley is sooooo cute with that mountain of a dessert they were presenting him with.  He looks like he is ready to dig in!!

Your new niece is beautiful!  Thanks for posting this so I didn't have to turn blue, and faint and explain to my DH why I was passed out in the living room.    It's ok, he knows about my UM obsession. Luv ya' girl!!


----------



## Bellaroo

Can I just say that you are too funny!  I just started reading this TR and LOVE IT!!! Now I will have to ignore housework, packing lunches, running errands... because I am hooked!


----------



## HaleyB

Now I am homesick.  Again.

We just got the final nail in the coffin of our (not to be) summer trip to SoCal.  The in-laws are selling their house and moving to Alabama.  I know!


----------



## annie1995

It's definately another great installment of yours!  I love seeing all the pics and hearing about your adventures!  Thanks again for sharing your adventure with all of us! I love the video of Riley!   Can't wait to read more!


----------



## Kay7979

Wow! Great photos, especially the ones taken at night. What a magical scene with all the colored lights. It looks like you had a picture perfect day,  one that the Birthday Boy will always remember. That Volcano cake was ALMOST too neat a treat to eat.


----------



## NAB

UMA love all the picture. They do say a thousand words. 

Look at Riley's face getting that huge piece of cake. Priceless.

When your riding the ferris wheel does it look like your going to hit the water, same with the rollercoaster?

Amusement Parks at night are the coolest. 

Thanks for sharing !!!!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Ok, I am glad you took version #1 of the Ferris Wheel with your history.  I rode that dang thing with my Mom the first time on the #1 version---no problem.  With the brothers, we rode the #2 version & it scared the bejebus out of me & I love thrill rides (turn me upside down as many times as you want, go really fast but good lord do not rock that cage with nothing for me to even grab onto & make me feel like I am flying off this dang thing with no where to go but DOWN INTO THAT LAKE).........whew I will never EVER ride #2 version of that again.  

Loved the Riley Volcanooooooooooooooo picture...too cute.

You are really making me want to go back to the land....thinking next May Californi-a here we come!!!!


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Uma, glad you had so much fun. Those pics are fabulous, wish I can go someday.

Great episode again!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Definitely worth the wait   

Bonny


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Thanks for another great installment!  Loved the night pics!  What a perfect day for Riley!

 I loved version #2 on the  Wheel!  MY DDIL, who loves MaliBoomer, TOT, Screamin' - hated Version #2.  Of course, my DH and DS got a huge kick out of leaning forward and rocking to make the cage move over the track.  She was sure we were falling every time!  I laughed until my side hurt! 

I won't do Maliboomer, and am not usually in the mood for TOT or Screamin'.


----------



## disneyaddicted

I waited a long time for that installment, it was well worth the wait I must say. The pictures at night were gorgeous. Now I can see what the beast of an ex husband made me miss. I am working on a revenge plan right now. Any ideas?


----------



## wahoostampingirl

Yay!  A new installment!  I hate Ferris Wheels too.  However, I've never lost any hair on one.  

I doubt that this East Coast girl will ever get out to Disney Land so eat a humongous corn dog for me next time you're there.  Gotta love a place called Corn Dog Castle.  Although, I don't really understand the connection between large headed royalty and fast food (e.g. Burger King).

Great trippie, keep it coming.


----------



## jbmom

I love that picture of Riley with the volcano cake.  It is a classic!!

I don't like ferris wheels either, I love all other rides but the ferris wheel weirds me out!!


----------



## Grammyof2

UTM - I have got to get to California before I age into a person who wouldn't be caught dead eating a corn dog  

You have opened my eyes to a WHOLE NEW WORLD.  Sing with me   

Grampy has promised to take me to the Westish Coast to dip my tootsies in the Pacific and to see Disneyland.

He better get off his rump, I ain't getting any younger you know, and I heard you gotta look good in California.   I better start the plastic surgery now


----------



## DisneyObsession

Seems the concensus on this thread is *noone likes ferris wheels*! Count me among them! Even safely in the cage it scares  me half to death! Maybe the height thing?!?  

Glad Riley had such a great birthday! Did he share his volcano or did he eat every last morsal himself???

Can't wait for more!


----------



## WDWguru

I'll pipe up as a ferris wheel fan. In fact, when we went to DCA a few years ago, we rode the scary line ON PURPOSE! It was awesome!


----------



## spongemommie05

Love it and now i am spent..... waiting ever so patiently for the next...


----------



## Goofy4UM

Here is Norah in her own words about the Matterhorn bobsleds.


----------



## Alex2kMommy

Awesome pictures!  I love the night-time DCA ones, just beautiful.  Makes me realize we never walked around DCA at night on our last (first) trip!  Yet another item to add to the list of Things To Do when we go again.

I used to love all the thrill rides when I was a kid, but as I got older the motion sickness really got to me.  In my 20s I rode a tame ferris wheel and found out I had also developed a fear of heights.    

I keep telling people we missed this ride or that ride _because the kids are too young to go on it_...  I can see I'll have to be doping up on our next trip because DANG IT!  These darn kids keep growing!  I'm running out of excuses...


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> Im pretty sure Im the only one who LOVES the tacky carnival vibe!



No! You are not! I LOVE it too! I get a kick out of the signs over in Dinoland at WDW. I took a ridiculous number of pictures of them on our November trip. I am such a fan of cheesiness if done properly.  

And not a ferris wheel fan here either.

Another great installment, as always!  Is it time for more yet?


----------



## DisneyJo

Great day Wendy and Norah just sounds so cute in the video!


----------



## tarheel

I just loved your pictures!  Beautiful job.  I was lucky enough to go November 2005--you make me long to go back--but I am so far away!!!  Keep up the good work on your report.


----------



## MommyPoppins

> On to Paradise Pier! It’s a short hike across the bridge, avoiding eye contact with the free Tortilla and free sourdough bread, on we trek! (By the way, don't ask them if they have butter to go with your free sourdough bread and free tortilla. Or you will get a confused "look"  from the 16 year old hander-outer CM's. Who are easily made to cry in my experience)



Okay, what on earth do free tortillas and free sourdough bread have to do with California? And WHY did you pass up free food? 

Love your pictures! What a cutie neice! I LOVE new baby smell!


----------



## WDW1st-timers

Great job UMA!!!!   But on a serious note do you think that you might be able to get your next story out soon....I can't wait to hear what happens next.


----------



## DISUNC

Nice TR, Thanks for sharing


----------



## DISUNC

I crack myself up...now i will let you....I will go back & read *EVERYTHING*


----------



## DISUNC

UtahMama said:


> I grew'd up in Brea, California!!!!



In a TAR PIT???? 



UtahMama said:


> and have been to Disneyland over 100 times


 



UtahMama said:


> I could hear the fireworks being set off in Anaheim most every summer night from my bed. The "Poof-Poof" sound in the distance gave my heart a flutter as I imagined them.


 In Brooklyn we had something similiar...Gunshots! And they too cause the heart a flutter! HIT THE FLOOR!



UtahMama said:


> I think we're taking a minute to drive by the house I lived in to snap some pictures. I hope they're nice people dwelling there now and dont mind a Suburban-load of Utahans taking pictures of their home! Shoot, maybe I'll knock on the door and peek inside. Hopefully they're home  .


 IMAGINE IF ITS A CRACK HOUSE AND THEY THINK YOU ARE BUYING????



UtahMama said:


> But this trip we only have 3 kids. Our *17 year old is staying home*. Alone. He *cant miss school*. He's a senior this year and is currently taking college applicable classes he cant miss. He also is in the middle of some management training at his job, Arby's, he can not miss. So he insists he'll be fine. I wont be! He'll be 18 this May, so I guess I can and should trust him. *PLUS, his girlfriend will be out of town that week * ..



    I cant believe you "bought" that!!!!!   
Girlfriend out of town...... (im cryin here)!!!!



UtahMama said:


> He got some calm-ish lecturing from me for 20 minutes...











UtahMama said:


> My DH works crazy hours. 6 PM to 6 AM 3 or 4 nights a week. It stinks! ...


 Same as me...only I do 3 nights!   




UtahMama said:


> But for now, I'm thinking positively. Going to my laughing place......








 ohm ohm lakalaka ohm lakalaka




UtahMama said:


> but we'll be having dinner at Blue Bayou......


  MY ABSOLUTE POSITIVE FAVORITE IN ALL OF THE DISNEY KINGDOM!



UtahMama said:


> February 25th is Riley's 7th birthday.......


 Who is RILEY?  he wasnt in the last TR?  Is he a strangers kid?




UtahMama said:


> Me, Wendy, Turning 40 this year and happy about it. Posess a weird sense of humor and am currently dieting (WISH thread if interested). I'm "nice" is how most people describe me. Nice-nice-nice. I do have an inner bad girl that hopefully will come out for this Trip Report. *Bad is much more interseting than "nice", dontcha think*?.......


 Yessssssssssssssss! WOW 40!!!!!  Thats OLD!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






UtahMama said:


> DH47,Ron, geez, he's getting up there! He's nice too but is the opposite of me in most ways. We do have Disney in common, so it works. He's is the living, breathing character Goofy...if Goofy was a nerd. He really is a nice guy and would give you the shirt off his back (as would I  ) He is a GREAT dad and loves his kids. Inable to say "No" to them, which I have NO problem doing!


 So he is the Good ::cop: !



UtahMama said:


> DS17,Jordan...staying home to dog and house-sit. I am hoping this isn't a bad choice on my part.!


  Dont get me started again!  "GIRLFRIEND OUT OF TOWN THAT WEEK! Im gonna bust!



UtahMama said:


> DS8, Dallen....stubborn, smart, silly, sentimental. He isn't embarrassed to kiss me good-bye in front of his friends. Hope that trait lasts. Rambo Pin Trader..!


 



UtahMama said:


> DS7, Riley...super shy. Painfully shy, but sweet as can be. He pin-trades by approaching a CM and pointing to whichever pin he wants to trade. He scopes out the most valuable pin and always makes a savvy business deal. All with the simple point of a finger...!


...and New Kid on the Block! 



UtahMama said:


> DD2, Norah...She was our "surprise" baby and is a wonderful handful. She knows how to "work it" with tantrums and the puss-in-boots face from Shrek II. She's got her daddy wrapped around her itty bitty finger. I'm on to her. We've been practicing playing "kitty" with her new harness LEASH device to keep her from running off. So far it's great fun meowing at strangers as we navigate Walmart


 My favorite Diser KID!

​


----------



## DISUNC

TwinkieMama said:


> I can't believe you posted a picture of your own muffin top!
> 
> The noive!  (oh where is our DISUNC? he would love this installment and I did too!)



 HIYA TM   

 Just lets say...some TR writers dont let other TR readers *KNOW *when there is a new TR too read.  I mean... who goes a lookin on the DL board???  Might as well be France!


----------



## UtahMama

DISUNC!!!! My all time flavorite Disser-Extraordinaire!

I guess I'll hear what _REALLY_ happened that week 10-20 years down the road!

I didn't get any phone calls from my neighbor spys, though.

The pets made it unscathed too. He'll be a real live adult in May, so I have to cut the umbilical cord soonish. 


So? Let me know via PM bat phone as soon as you see ANY great long overdue updates out there....MISTER!


----------



## celerystalker

So is paradise pier part of california adventure? 
As I said before, I'm a bit hazy on how it works in DL.


----------



## WDWguru

Yes, celerystalker, it's the back section of DCA. It's one of the "lands" for lack of a better term.


----------



## KimAshton

UM can we get more more more?? 

I need to subscribe.


----------



## PaMom001

I'm watching Meet the Parents.  The mom said, "Patootie."


----------



## mikamah

Your pictures are amazing.  I especially love Riley with the volcano.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Great installment.   Your pictures are absolutely beautiful as well as your daughter and nieces.


----------



## CheeseNips

Utah- You are the best! I think you are the funniest mama ever!

I have loved every minute of this TR!


----------



## dwheatl

I especially loved your rosebud niece picture. My grand-niece was over today, and I still have baby smell on me  . 

Keep it comin' Mama!


----------



## WheatThins

Missed a couple of installments.  But this one was worth reading.  I did read it  too, not just skim it.  Goofy for U/M you let her get by with calling you cute?  In print no less.  Let me PM you the husband's bill of rights to you.

Wheat Thins


----------



## Animal Cracka

Okay i loved it,  i am hooked ! when is the next installment , you truly have a great writing style ,  you keep us wanting more... Hope i do not have to wait to long.


----------



## MissDisney121

Hi,
I just caught up on the whole report and I totally loved it. I grew up in california and your tr makes me miss DL and DCA so much. Good job and keep the fun and entertaining tr coming.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

wahoostampingirl said:


> Yay! A new installment! I hate Ferris Wheels too. However, I've never lost any hair on one.
> 
> I doubt that this East Coast girl will ever get out to Disney Land so eat a humongous corn dog for me next time you're there. Gotta love a place called Corn Dog Castle. Although, I don't really understand the connection between large headed royalty and fast food (e.g. Burger King).
> 
> Great trippie, keep it coming.


 
When my DH and I were dating, there was actually a place here called "Weiner King"  Can you imagine?


----------



## monymony3471

UM:  Loving the report.  How can I not?

We are the geeks of carnivals. The Pier looks sooo cool.   We go all the time around here.  My boys would spend hours in dino land if I let them.  Maybe I did.  It's the last day I still have to write about, you know, in my spare time.


----------



## corinnak

MAGICFOR2 said:


> When my DH and I were dating, there was actually a place here called "Weiner King"  Can you imagine?



I personally can not imagine, though I can't speak for anyone else!  Maybe they should build one of those next door to "Wendy's Beaver."  That would be quite a town, then!


----------



## dohgusgus

UtahMama said:


> February 23   The Quest For FUN
> 
> Riley slept in the same bed as me. He held my one hand in his two hands next to his heart. He squoze my hand three times and whispered, That means, I love you, momSo, I gave his hand three squeezes too and we fell asleep even with the fireworks booming.



That is the sweetest thing ever! You look so beautiful and I must say, you look different in each picture it's like you are the woman of 1000 identities


----------



## dohgusgus

UtahMama said:


> Still February 24th...
> 
> 
> Little did we know, (NOTHING good starts with little did we know) a raging fever was brewing in our youngest childs body.  She was being awfully good, which is a red flag. We are used to her being awfully, well, awful! Before the fever drama was noticed, We took a picture of her kissing the Dumbo statue. I should assure you that I Clorox-wiped the statue prior to this totally impromptu embrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since she was being so good, I thought wed head on over to America Sings! Oh, that was at the bi-centennial (1976)! Ok, so lets head on over to the Carousel of Progress!!! But it is not there either, you say? You would be correct! Now, its a totally cool rotating, HUGE, Innoventions attraction/exhibit! All I can say is WOW! The first part we were in was the Kitchen and home of the future. They show scenes from Disneys past look at the future. Things like dishwashers and plastic homes. Im pretty sure there was a robot dog involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I was holding a furnace disguised as a little girl. OH NO!!!! I paused for 10 seconds on one computer (an HP): What kind of Virtual Tourist are You?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never got my answer, I took my baby straight to First Aid while my family played some more. I think they were doing a virtual fireworks display with the 1812 Overature blaring in the background.
> 
> First Aid is located outside of Tomorrowland toward Main Street. By then her little cheeks were red and she was miserable. There were 3 or 4 NICE nurses to help us. One of them took her ear temperature and it was 102*. They gave her 2 dissolving Tylenol and a drink of water. They gave me a list of several ERs we could take her to with a map. I sat with her in the foyer of the First Aid station when Peter Pan himself leaped in! My little girl smiled and hugged him and I swear, Peter Pan sat with us a good 10 minutes and held her and tried to make her laugh. It was so incredible he took the time out of his busy day and sat with just one feverish girl and her mama. Well, I can say, the Tylenol and Pixie Dust worked and she seemed fine in a short while. Peter got Norah another drink of water, hugged us both and just like *_that_* he was gone.
> No, I didnt have the camera at that time. THAT picture is in my heart, though!
> 
> I decided to take her to the Baby Care Center to change her Pull Up and wash her face. Its right next door. My DH and boys met up with us and I asked him to take a picture of Walt as a baby. His very cute mug hangs in the Victorian-themed baby care center. The lady at the front desk informed us it was his Christening day photo and babies wore dresses back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norah seemed just fine after that so we figured wed keep an eye on her and take her to an Emergency Room if needed.
> 
> I spied with my little eye a Corn Dog stand and wanted one badly! Its near the First Aid/ Baby Care area in a cart. My family wanted to get lunch in Tomorrowland, so I got a HUGE corn dog with a small bag of Lays potato chips ($5.75). We ate at the Tomorrowland Terrace. Im SO glad for my yummy hand dipped, deep fried corn dog! The food did not look that good. Here is the menu. Pretend you had to pay these prices for yucky food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swooped in and got a table as another family got up to leave. I even asked, mind if I swoop in and take your table when youre all done? Yes I DID! They were cleaning up there wrappers and napkins seconds before our swoop. SCORE!  I KNOW its not good DIS manners to hold a table but I had my recovering baby to hold and a corn dog getting cold, and a diet Pepsi to drink, so I sat. It was forever before the rest of my family joined us. So I chatted with a nice older couple. When they left they gave me a Tinker Bell pin! I guess the pin they aquired had one pin to keep, and one pin for them to give. The card attached to the Tinker Bell pin said: Just wanted to spread the magic by giving you this exclusive Pixie Dust pin. After all, this is the place where dreams come true. Isnt that sweet???? I thanked them profusely and put her on my lanyard.
> 
> As I ate the Worlds Best Corndog, I called TwinkieMama, my real life DIS friend. But I forgot what we chatted about. Do you SEE the importance of keeping accurate Trip Reporting notes???  Ill assume I told her about Peter Pan? Maybe that the screen on my cell phone was broken? Probably about her now famous road trip game PNDQ? Maybe she can fill us in because I really cant remember. Surprised?
> 
> My DH and DSx2 joined us and he had the chicken sammich (the bun looked good) and the boys each got the mini-corndogs. They were mini- alright! This was their Jedi-Meal and for $4.99 each, they got 4 teeny tiny corn dogs. Hardly enough to keep any Jedi healthy and strong! Shirley they are kidding with this kids meal!
> 
> Time had passed and Norah is right as rain and is back to her normal pleasant self so we decided to ride the Matterhorn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since her ears were fine and she didnt have any signs of sickness we rode this classic ride together. I took a picture of her standing in front of the height-guide sign. Shes plenty tall enough to ride. *Note her kitty leash! She LIKES her kitty leash! "Meow!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have I ever told you my mother rode this ride when she was BIG pregnant with me? I KNOW!
> Jeez,  thats whats wrong with me! She claims they let her, no problem! Hokayyyy! My birth came later on that week back in 67! She says that used to be the scarriest ride, back in the day! Shes a little freaked out I put her 2 year old grand daughter on that ride, but Ill tell you what I told her.SHE LOVED IT!
> My sons thought the Abominable Snowman was a leetle cheesey after having the soul scared out of them by the Yeti on Expedition Everest!
> 
> The ONLY thing to get Norah off this ride was the promise of going to Its a Small World! To which my boys went ape **** over. They claim to hate that ride. I think they secretly adore IASW. So I drag them on it as often as possible. The exterior of this ride it amazing! Especially during the holidays and in the evenings. This was my favorite ride growing up. I just loved it as I KNOW my kids do, as they roll their eyes so far back into their skulls I tell the they will stick that way if they dont knock it off!
> Exterior of It's a Small World:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called this the poodle tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See? she's fine! Me applying yet more lip gloss...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For ZZUB if he happens to grace this TR ("Please grace this TR, ZZUB!!!!")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See? Riley LOVES this ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookie, some real ducks at the exit on a platform!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next we went to Toon Town!
> This Toon Town is Rockin! I cant even compare it to WDW! Its like night and day!!! UN-believable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First we went on Roger Rabbits Car Toon Spin. This has tons of humor throughout, which I must say is the BEST friggin ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallen and Riley posing outside Roger Rabbit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After this ride, I sat with the napping toddler while the males went and explores Mickeys house and Goofys Playhouse. I decided to stroll over to the Princess Fantasy Faire to see what all the hubub was about. Holy Pink Glitter! Its outdoors and set up with stands of places where your princess can get her hair done and face panted and nails done and the like. Of course, if you wanted, you can buy any Princess gown and accessories you could ever want too. And while her face is painted and shes wearing a $65 dollar gown, why not frost a cupcake???? ((Stayyy asleeeeep little girl in my stroller!))
> 
> I did buy her some fake Barbie hair for her pony tail later. How fun is fake Barbie hair, I ask? VERY!
> 
> Next, I met up with my guys at Space Mountain so we could finally use our Fast Passs I forgot to tell you we got earlier. The guys rode first and exited toward me with those big, goofy, Your-gonna-LIKE-this-ride, mama faces! I love when I m second to ride after a baby-swap! So I grabbed the nearest boy (luckily, it was MINE) and headed onto our Rockin Space Mountain ride. I was worried about the theming. WHY would the Red Hot Chili Peppers be blasted on a SPACE ride? As it turns out, it isnt a space ride per say anymore. Its a sad dark ride with cool music. Everyone liked it though. I felt sorry for it. It was trying really hard to be cool like Rockin Rollercoaster in WDW. So sad! Chili Peppers lyrics are generally very, very racey and naughty. So the song chosen is not exactly a top 10 hit, if you know what I mean. I would have really liked Californication or Give it away, give it away now Hey, they Disnified Love in an Elevator for Aerosmith didnt they? Anyway, sad ride if youve been on Rockin Roller Coaster is all Im sayin.
> 
> WHY do I pose like this??? I think it's to freak out my DS17!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had 5:30 ressies for Blue Bayou. YAY! I was SO excited for this dinner! We had a chance to catch our breaths before dinner as we sat in the waiting area of the Blue Bayou. I hadnt been here for 20 years! How exciting to dine right there in Louisiana on the Bayou with fireflies and gators! Our table wasnt at all close to the boats as they drifted past full of tourists. But it was very nice anyway. Me and DH drank mint Julippes as we waited for our meals. These are a green colored non-alcoholic drink made with key lime juice and fresh mint. Awwwww! So good! I asked our sever, Dennis, if the mahi mahi is ever dry and he nicely answered maybe Id like to try the salmon. Why yes, that sounds delightful! I said. DH ordered the Tesoro Island Chicken and the boys thought theyd go out on a limb and try the mac n cheese( Jeeeez!!!!). I was all set to try and make fun of the wedge salad. The wedge salad looks exactly like ¼ th of a head of iceburg lettuce with a few teeny pieces of sausage and a slice of avocado and a slice of tomato with a drizzling of vinegrette zig- zagged artfully a-top it. The idea of paying for that was funny, but it ended up the joke was on meit was just delicious! Oh YES! Bring on the wedge salad next time! I only ate half of it because me and DH did the oleat-half-and-switch-maneuver of the truly cheap. He had the New Orleans Gumbo, which also was to die for! I LOVE Cajun food. So spicy and yummy!
> 
> Then the main courses came out. My slab of salmon was pretty huge! It was absolutely the best salmon I have ever eaten. I usually order salmon if it is a choice, because it is my favorite. Sometimes at Disney, it can be too dry or in the case of 50s Prime Time, raw!  But the Blue Bayou salmon is flakey and tender and moist and SO flavorful! My DHs chicken also was very good (not nearly as good as my fish, though!).
> 
> After dinner outside the veranda...* note her new Barbie hair pony tail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of the Haunted Mansion....(SOOOOO COOL!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has more to it that at WDW. Like there's the attic scene where there's tons of opened wedding gifts and wedding albums and wedding photos. Again, Norah is NOT scared of this ride at all! I am only mildly disturbed by this, though.
> 
> Next we rode the Pooh ride in "Critter Country" Land. I love this ride! Check out Pissy's face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We rode Big Thunder Mountain next. I love this at night. The one difference I could tell between DL and MK was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nearing Fireworks time and the park was beyond crowded! I havent riden on the Astro Orbitors since they'd been re-done years ago...so me and Riley crammed ourselves onto this while Dallen rode by himself. Of course there's this sign in the queue reminding you to "stand....NOT dance!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to fireworks, DH snapped this little beauty of the tiny castle of Sleeping Beauty:



We have eaten at the Tomorrowland terrace (us teens being the hungriest most ravenous kind of human beings) for breakfast and it was pretty good. Don't know much about lunch though. My cousin and best friend (20yo) got a kick out of the star wars show and kept trying to go on stage when they asked for volunteers but us girls kept them at the table


----------



## dohgusgus

Where did you get that stuffed Crocodile? I want one!


----------



## sorul82?

dohgusgus said:


> Where did you get that stuffed Crocodile? I want one!



You have to join the croc exchange thread.  It's on the community board.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

corinnak said:


> I personally can not imagine, though I can't speak for anyone else! Maybe they should build one of those next door to "Wendy's Beaver." That would be quite a town, then!


----------



## disneyfanatic4

I am loving you TR


----------



## DISUNC

UtahMama said:


> DISUNC!!!! My all time flavorite Disser-Extraordinaire!


 



UtahMama said:


> I guess I'll hear what _REALLY_ happened that week 10-20 years down the road!!


 Well if its "the worse" then most likely 9 months! 




UtahMama said:


> I didn't get any phone calls from my neighbor spys, though.!!


 He paid them off!



UtahMama said:


> The pets made it unscathed too. He'll be a real live adult in May, so I have to cut the umbilical cord soonish.


 My Mom is STILL trying to do that!


----------



## DISUNC

UtahMama said:


>



And a LIMEGREEN Blouse to boot! Ya did us *PROUD*!


----------



## DISUNC

TwinkieMama said:


> I love the product placement. Ha hahaha!  Now quit raising the bar for us lame not technically inclined trip reporters.  ok?
> 
> You are SOOOOOO Pretty. Thanks for the good-bye! Hope you all have a wonderful time!



I thought i was 'techy' cause i could type!  Heck it work on my bosses for the past 29 years in IT!


----------



## DISUNC

UtahMama said:


> February 23   The Quest For FUN
> It was reeeeeally snowing! It took more than 15 minutes to go the first mile due to power outages. These two pictures are at the exit to our subdivision in suberbia, Utah...]


 YUK SNOW!



UtahMama said:


> I reminded him it is much safer to drive DRUNK than it is to drive sleepy....]


  NOT if you Blast the radio, and roll all the windows down!



UtahMama said:


> I7. No internet


 



UtahMama said:


> There's a cute little city in Southern Utah named Beaver. I did NOT take a picture of the restaurant sign that says for all of America to see, "Wendy's Beaver, next right"


 I remeber when you use to be fun! 




UtahMama said:


> By the time my eyes were closed, the loud (LOUD!!!) boom, BOOM, boom, BOOMs started. Oh MY, the fireworks are LOUD from our room. BUT!.but it took me back to my bedroom as a child with the yellow shag carpet and butterfly wallpaper every weekend evening listening to the far off  boom-booms and feeling comforted.]


 




UtahMama said:


> Riley slept in the same bed as me. He held my one hand in his two hands next to his heart. He squoze my hand three times and whispered, That means, I love you, momSo, I gave his hand three squeezes too and we fell asleep even with the fireworks booming.


----------



## DISUNC

double post! Disboards freak out in the middle of the night!


----------



## DISUNC

UtahMama said:


> You have my word! It's a HUGE billboard right there along the side of the road."Wendy's Beaver, Next Right"...
> NOT appropriate for young DISsers, I must say.



Now the youngins would have never noticed it...until NOW that you wrote it!


----------



## DISUNC

UtahMama said:


> Our server was Jose. A different Jose than the night before.!


 Theres TWO????????? 



UtahMama said:


> Norah in extreme annoyance that she has to look up at the camera... (We call her "Pissy Missy" often. To which she screams, "NO PISSY MISSY!!!!!!!").!


 



UtahMama said:


> Once past security, we had to go activate our Annual Passes.


 So how many TR's are we getting this year?




UtahMama said:


> We were second in line and when DH was giving them his birthdate, the dude next to us said, Hey! Thats MY birthday too! Coinkidink! Plus, the CM taking our pictures was named WendySo I said,  Hey, this must be Coincidence Corner (we were in the far right corner of the room) which you had to be there, but it had everyone laughing..


  




UtahMama said:


> Main Street is different yet similar to MK. Familiar and sentimental. More homey maybe? I couldnt place my finger on the difference. It IS shorter than MK, though...


 *COZIER!*  DL is MUCH more cosier than WDW!



UtahMama said:


> Ok, WDW/MK folks, Listen Up.The Pirates of the Caribbean is MUCH, much, much better in DL. Oh, yes. It is!  That musty POC smell is even better. You board your boat and right there is a dark Bayou restaurant full of Cajun ambiance. There seems to be a better story line too. Maybe its just me?
> ...


MUCH BETTER!  Did you know that POC was NEVER intended to be in WDW!  After WDW opened everyone wanted to know where POC was.  It was built as a afterthought (2 or 3 years later)



UtahMama said:


> Right outside the Enchanted Tiki Room is the Dole stand. Ahhhhh! So we got 3 to share. I STILL wont waste the pineapple-goodness with 2 inches of juice to mix with the whip. People LOVE the floats. I like the simple whip better, though. Its like a little piece of heaven! Its like a party in your mouth! Its soooooo good! The CM even gave my whip a cherry and umbrella!!!! ...


 The whip with the juice is BETTER in the humidity! 


Great PICS 
My finger hurts from scrolling the mouse all night!  What a way to make a living!


----------



## hrhlaurie

Although I've been active on other Disney boards I'm brand new here and I love this TR and spirit of this board.  Since I found it yesterday I can't stay away and I admit that this TR was the first thing I read!  

It's fun and meaningful to me just now since I'm also planning a car trip to DR with my family and I'm making lists now of what to pack, bring, etc.  We're leaving from Colorado so a bit farther to drive and we have another family driving out with us in their car so it will be a little crazy.

Last night my grandaughter sat with me and we looked at all of your photos and she can't wait to go to DR for the first time.  She's 3 1/2 and liked seeing shots of your daughter enjoying the park.

Thanks and I hope I can contribute something equally as meaningful and fun after our trip.


----------



## AnnNan

UtahMama said:


> Still February 25th
> And the really cool birthday surprise for Riley from Rainforest Cafe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After several hours, and a wonderful visit, my family went home and the Utahanians invaded Paradise Pier one more time!!!!
> 
> We were right to go there after dark! It's just beautiful!



oooooooh!   beautiful!!!  I'm glad you went back at night!
Riley - so cute with his volcano dessert - 
love DL - so much the same as WDW  - but totally different!
love your report, UM!


----------



## dohgusgus

You are taking too long lady!  I'm dying! Need...more....Utahmama....trip...report....for sustinance


----------



## cherokeemamma

Howdy Umama!

I just finished reading your entire TR!   Whew...  I am tired but I  love it...awesome.  You make me want to go to DL!  Love, Love, Love the pictures.  I really like the pictures taken a night! Beautiful!  

Your kiddos are growing up...right before our eyes on the DIS.  
Happy B-Day Riley! 

Now that you have DL APs and free flights ...does this mean you aren't visiting WDW anytime soon?  

I must know...Did you wear your tiara at DL?

Well, thanks for sharing.  Looking forward to more. 
Miss ya!
Darlene

I have a fantastic idea Now that you are an AP holder and all.....You must go to the premier of AWE in May.  Perhaps you can meet JDepp .  I could live vicariously through you, can't I?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

We want more ... we want more 





Bonny


----------



## Goofy4UM

Thanks for all the great comments on the pictures. 

UtahMama 
We need a verrrry special update. Please.

Keep up the great trip report.  

Are you going to do another one in may?

cherokeemamma, When is Johnny going to be there?
We will be there on May 7-10 for DS8 Birthday.


----------



## cherokeemamma

Hi Goofy4UM,

The best info I have is this: POTC3 will premier at DL on 5/19.  The park hours that day 6:30 am - 5:00 pm.  I am guessing you can stand along the red carpet.  Since you have those AP's there is no excuse...You must take your darlin' Wendy!  You know she'd love you for it.

Wish I could have met the whole Umama clan last Sept.  Maybe next time...yes, there will be a next time! 

TTFN,
Darlene


----------



## LurrrvtheDuck

Yeah!!! Another UM TR!!! 
Hi UM, I'm a lurking stalker from your Big Fat Disney Vacation (which was fabulous and my second TR after reading Twinkie's since she linked your TR in hers somewher I think...which made me totally cry--the first one that is, still working my way through the 2nd one).  I never posted there, because well it was in September and I didn't find the DISboards until February of this year.  So I was overjoyed as I got to the end of your first TR that what to my wandering eyes should appear? A link to this one in your siggie  .  

I have to say I read your TR outloud to one of my co-workers and we lurrve going on vacation with you and family through your TR's! 

But I must say I was a little shocked when I read this in ur TR


UtahMama said:


> Feb. 24th -Wakey, Wakey, Eggs n Bakey!!!
> 
> Did I mention kids eat free at Holiday Inn? This is a sweet arrangement because the adult entrees were nice and affordable and they insisted our 2 year old also get her own meal. Plus the food was really quite good. Kind of homey stuff is served at the hotel café. I had the low carb omelets which I could only eat maybe half of and a diet coke. DH had an everything omelet and OJ. Norah had fruit and yogurt and the boys had Victory Eggs(racing themed kids menu). Our server was Jose. A different Jose than the night before.



What is this?  UM drinking diet *COKE*???  
We know how much you love Pepsi (and thank you BTW for telling the DISers that there is only Coke at WDW, I'm going with a Pepsi lover and we have added this to our things to bring on our upcoming trip).  

Anyhoo just thought I'd come out of lurkdom for this one and now I too want to go to DL.  CA did not exist when I visited The Land back in 1985, but that won't be for who knows when... Anyhoo.

Great TR as always!!


----------



## Wonders10

Get on with it already! 

 

 it!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

time to run amuck!!!!!!

AMUCK!  AMUCK!  AMUCK!  AMUCK!  AMUCK!


----------



## UtahMama

Here we Go!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

February 26th 

The last day of our Big Fat Disneyland Roadtrip started out as usual. We dressed and had big plans to go to Main Street U.S.A. at the Carnation Café, but the Kids Eat Free feature of the Holiday Inn we stayed at was too tempting for us cheapskates. The parks did not open that day till 10:00 AM so this turned out to be a win win situation. 

Today was to be our “Favorites” day. The parks are so close that we really could do all of our favorites. A neat little tid bit to keep in mind is, Soarin’ opens at 9:30! We were very first in line at California Adventure, with time to burn. 

My boys doing their Mervyn’s commercial imitation, “Open, Open, Open”!





Here is a clever little Hidden Mickey I found! Just outside the gates of California Adventure. Look closely at the sea-glass in the concrete…





The gates opened, and we high tailed it (Yes, I RAN) to Soarin’ and I waited with Norah while the UtahDudes rode. I told them to go middle front so they wouldn’t have feet in their view. Feet don’t exactly ruin the ride, but still.






My phone rang and I couldn’t see who it was because the screen was just black! No caller ID. I hoped it was someone I wanted to talk to! “Hello???” I answered. 

“Hey, Wendy This is Sid” She said something like that anyway. Probably much cooler than that. 

WHO is this Sid you may ask? Sid is a DISer who goes by the user name SDY. 
Weirdly, I had thought she was a HE at one point and probably may have flirted with “him” like I do (harmlessly, of course!). I had only recently known him to be a her.  Kapeashe?
Just before I left, Sid had PM’d me expressing the fact she wasn’t a stalker or weirdo and she wanted to meet me. SDY wanted to meet ME???  She is cool. She is glamorous. But I gave her my cell-phone number and wondered what would come of it.  

While waiting for my turn to ride Soarin’, I talked with Sid. And laughed. She really is funny! We arranged to meet later on that night. 

I also was looking forward to meeting another really cool DISer by the name DLMama! We had talked WHILE in the Tiki Room (I was discreet!) and while eating the yummy Dole whip the other day. We’d be hooking up today before lunch which wasn’t too long from now.

Meanwhile, it was my turn to ride Soarin’. I never get sick of that ride! I have the soundtrack in my mind. I just love love love it!

After Soarin’ the park was officially open so we went to the Tower of Terror.  Have you ever noticed it always says Ride time: 13 minutes? Again we ride share and I wait first. I love to people watch outside of this ride. Newbies look hesitant. Oldbies (?) cant get in line fast enough! I rolled my eyes (to myself) at how many people didn’t know that the 13 was a joke. It was pretty much a walk on ride.









I took this picture in the lobby because I had taken one similar at WDW. 





And this is the same at MGM: Funny huh?








Well wouldn’t you know, I road with this mother dragging on her 6 year old DD. She explained that she really did like the ride, but was acting up. No, me thinks your DD is terrified of this ride, Lady! This little girl was hysterical. She begged her mother not to make her ride. I told her I’d stay with her if she wanted to? The little girl looked SO comforted that this nice stranger would relieve her of having to ride. Oh but no. The mother wouldn’t have THAT. I swore I would not kidnap her and we’d wait just at the exit for her…NOPE. Well ok then!  So the ride of all the others was ruined with fretting over this little girl who would someday grow up to pick out her mother’s retirement home….

Usually, I love this ride. I usually scream a half a second before anyone else. Just because. But this time I didn’t want to add to this poor little girl’s terror so I zipped it. I took the red-neck picture of us after wards. My thighs looked too wide so I didn’t post it here, but the little girl breaks my heart. 

Riley looked so cute. He too kept quiet and felt horrible for this little girl. He had held my hand and given me the 3 squeezes for “I Love You” as we entered a new dimension together. I love that kid!

Listen Up, Florida Disney parks’ fans. The next ride was Monster’s Inc. It was so cute! I don’t know what style to compare it to. Maybe a little like Pooh, or Snow White, or Mr. Toad’s (oh, wait no Mr. Toad in Florida! Woops!) but BIGGER and more sophisticated animatronically. Humor is everywhere you look.





In the queue, there’s a huge snack vending machine. The Blort is delicious. The Bag-o-calories I do not recommend!





Put this ride on your must see list, if you like Monster’s Inc., you’ll get a kick out of this ride! 
Here is my Utah Ute's Fan son, Dallen (DS8) outside of Monster's Inc.






Muppetvision 3-D is  nearly identical to Florida’s with the exception of the outside queue area and the non-existant muppits dump shop! They do have a little cart with a few muppets’ merchandise but that’s it. I was all set to buy more Miss Piggy stuff for my collection. I’ll have to wait till we go to WDW next September.






Muppets: Humor is EVERYWHERE!












Another really cool thing to do is the Animation Acadamy.  You get step by step instructions on drawing classic characters. We got to draw Donald Duck. Even Norah enjoyed this class. 










In Belle’s Library I took the quiz to see which character I was most like. It answered Ariel. So I did it over. I gave my mean mama answers and it said Ursula. YES!!! I love that witch! That made me very happy to tell my kids I was Ursula!  But I think they already knew that….











While in the area, we then did Turtle Talk with Crush. My boys sat right in the front and had questions all ready but were not called on. Which made me a little sad at their disappointment. Can you see their silouette's?





Next time....Met DL mama, ate at Pacific Warf, saw a chubby Jasmin (really!), rode the carousel  and more!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Yeah!!! An update is on its way.  Wooo Hoooo!!


----------



## PaMom001

Wooo-Hoooo!!!! An update.


----------



## disneyfanatic4

I was so thrilled to see an update today.  For some reason I thought there wouldn't be anymore


----------



## lexmelinda

Another good one, Wendy! Have you started the pre-trip for the May trip yet? 


UtahMama said:


> The gates opened, and we high tailed it (Yes, I RAN) to Soarin’


 That's me! With all the kids yelling "WAIT, MOM!"  


UtahMama said:


> My thighs looked too wide so I didn’t post it here, but the little girl breaks my heart.


 POST IT!  on the thighs. Poor sweet child! 


UtahMama said:


>


Dallen's is REALLY good!  


UtahMama said:


> Next time....Met DL mama, ate at Pacific Warf, saw a chubby Jasmin (really!), rode the carousel  and more!


Bring it on!


----------



## NAB

I was going to say the same thing Dallen's is really good, but why does your Donald have black eyes....

That building Soaring is in looks huge. Is it just that ride in there?

Almost bought that exact Goofy sweater Riley is wearing. Love the hand squeeze thing and that it wasn't a one time thing.

Thanks for sharing all the great pictures.


----------



## UtahMama

NAB said:


> I was going to say the same thing Dallen's is really good, but why does your Donald have black eyes....
> 
> That building Soaring is in looks huge. Is it just that ride in there?
> 
> Almost bought that exact Goofy sweater Riley is wearing. Love the hand squeeze thing and that it wasn't a one time thing.
> 
> Thanks for sharing all the great pictures.



Actually, Dallen is holding DH's drawing. He didn't like his own. Dallen HAS to be the best in everything. His was actually good-ish!

MY Donald looks more like Scrooge Mc Duck. Only his pupils were black, missy!


That Soarin Hanger is massive. The whole area is an aviation theme and it's just spectacular.


----------



## UtahMama

lexmelinda said:


> Another good one, Wendy! Have you started the pre-trip for the May trip yet?
> That's me! With all the kids yelling "WAIT, MOM!"
> POST IT!  on the thighs. Poor sweet child!
> 
> Dallen's is REALLY good!
> Bring it on!



Thanks Melinda! 

Yes sirree, a chubby Jasmine! Not FAT, just chubby. 

NO, I am not going to do a TR for May. Thanks though!

Maybe I'll focus on dining? 

I'll gladly PM you my FAT thighs picture with the screaming little girl, though!


----------



## MommyPoppins

Yay! An Uma update!

I gotta tell ya. I thought that DL was all washed up until reading your TR! Now I wish we could go! I love your family!!


----------



## Kay7979

I was hoping you'd post another episode, soon. 

I think it is so sweet that your son squeezes your hand three times as a code for "I love you." I bet some day he does that to his wife.  

I feel sorry for the little girl with a mother who should take a few lessons in good-mommyhood from you. Poor kid. I hope she doesn't develop a fear of heights or falling.  

I loved all your photos, too. Nice job!


----------



## princessjv

With every update, I wanna gooo more!  I have not been there for too long!  And I am so jealous!  You got to meet the DL MAMA!

Do you get to baby swap the same way as WDW?


----------



## annie1995

UtahMama said:


> I’ll have to wait till we go to WDW next September.




Ok that was another great installment! I love the pics!  I can live it through you till we go!  I have to admit I was kinda distracted when you said you were going next September.  As in 2007 or 2008?  It would be such a treat to meet you!!! Anyhoo, thanks again for another great one!  Can't wait to read more!~


----------



## WDW1st-timers

Thank you UMA goddess.  That TR was good as always.


----------



## brandt79

Uma! You make me want to go back to DL so bad! I think we might have to head there next year instead of WDW. I love the animation academy - that looks like so much fun!


----------



## dohgusgus

another fabulous entry.
I'm glad you posted pictures of DCA, I have never been (and I'm a Socalifornian! Gasp!) but I'm going in 2 weeks!


----------



## UtahMama

princessjv said:


> With every update, I wanna gooo more!  I have not been there for too long!  And I am so jealous!  You got to meet the DL MAMA!
> 
> Do you get to baby swap the same way as WDW?



Oh! DL Mama ROCKS! You'd love her in real life! She's just a sweetie!
She's coming up next time. Pictures are loaded and ready!

The baby swap thing is just the same, BUT sometimes they only let me take one of my boys to ride again. Seems like in WDW they'd let me take both boys  

Fast passes are a little different, I think. Once you get a fast pass, you cant get another one at all untill the first one is used. One morning we had gotten a fast pass to something, and couldn't get another one ALL day! It didn't seem to be a problem in WDW. I may be wrong and probably am.


----------



## UtahMama

MommyPoppins said:


> Yay! An Uma update!
> 
> I gotta tell ya. I thought that DL was all washed up until reading your TR! Now I wish we could go! I love your family!!



I love these 2 parks! Just as much as WDW. Really! They're familiar, yet worth the trip to compare!!! I love YOUR family!



Kay7979 said:


> I was hoping you'd post another episode, soon.
> 
> I think it is so sweet that your son squeezes your hand three times as a code for "I love you." I bet some day he does that to his wife.
> 
> I feel sorry for the little girl with a mother who should take a few lessons in good-mommyhood from you. Poor kid. I hope she doesn't develop a fear of heights or falling.
> 
> I loved all your photos, too. Nice job!



Thanks Kay. It wasn't nearly as funny as I wanted, but I had a poopy day with one of my daycare kids, literally. 

That little girl has entered my thoughts several times. It's the relieved look she had when I said I could wait with her, then the utter horror of her mama literally dragging her on. The shouldn't have allowed it. Really!



annie1995 said:


> Ok that was another great installment! I love the pics!  I can live it through you till we go!  I have to admit I was kinda distracted when you said you were going next September.  As in 2007 or 2008?  It would be such a treat to meet you!!! Anyhoo, thanks again for another great one!  Can't wait to read more!~



We'll return to DL in May and WDW in Sept. This year. We have AP's at DL and will be going to WDW only if they have free dining. We love our WDW food! Thank you for reading!!!! You are way too kind!  



WDW1st-timers said:


> Thank you UMA goddess.  That TR was good as always.



Really? Thanks! So sweet!



brandt79 said:


> Uma! You make me want to go back to DL so bad! I think we might have to head there next year instead of WDW. I love the animation academy - that looks like so much fun!



It was fun. Later we did Goofy. They make it so easy. Please do go to DL. You'll love it!



dohgusgus said:


> another fabulous entry.
> I'm glad you posted pictures of DCA, I have never been (and I'm a Socalifornian! Gasp!) but I'm going in 2 weeks!



How exciting for ya! DCA is a full day of fun! I hope you love it as much as we did!


----------



## dohgusgus

Just finished reading your BIG FAT DISNEY VACATION  TR

Waiting for the next installment on this one.


You are such a popular DISer! I started my pretrip report and have only 1 comment so far


----------



## Glendamax

Ok - I'm offended! I didnt know about this report Missy! 
I guess I can find _some_ time to read it . . . 

Ok - I'm back! I must say that I enjoyed the trip! Maybe next year I'll get to visit for my very first time!


----------



## DisneyJo

Great day Wendy and yes you must post that TOT piccie  I was going to say how good your DS's Donald was but now I have to say great drawing DH  Can't wait for the rest especially you meeting DLMama as we're meeting in August!


----------



## winkers

Chubby Jasmine??  Now that I gotta see!  
When we were in disneyland we met Ariel, who was a little more "endowed" than the original.  My oldest ds couldn't take his eyes off of her!  We were afraid she was going to have a wardrobe malfunction!


----------



## celerystalker

Please tell me there are pictures of the chubby Jasmine?!?!?!?! 
I'm so used to putting my arm around the princesses for a picture and feeling like I'm going to snap them in half!


----------



## dohgusgus

There should be a "chubby" Jasmine. Not all people around the world are stick thin.


----------



## UtahMama

Oh she was really cute! Really! Just a leetle chubby like a little girl. In fact she looked like a little girl. Just wait till you see her. She's adorable. 

I dont want to ruin the story about her. In Aladin. Which "broke down". But act surprised!


----------



## mikayla73

Oh it must be my lucky day, installments from you and Zubb! SUHWEEET! 

I felt so sorry for the little girl with the mean momma! 

Did you check out the key under the mat at Muppets? Where the sign says back in 5 minutes key under mat.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

YAY! New installment! I love it!  Poor little girl on ToT, but how sweet - Riley givin' you the hand squeezies!  Already can't wait for more!


----------



## iceskatejen

Just an FYI for DL FPs--you can get a new one either when your FP window opens or two hours later--whichever comes first. Just check the fine print on the bottom of the ticket--it'll tell you when you can get another.

I'm lovin' this trippie.


----------



## mikamah

Your little Riley sounds sooo sweet with the hand squeezes.   Poor little girl with the crazy mom.  My son is very frightened of rides, but we had the best time in WDW.  We never rode a ride in mgm.  pretty much met characters, and watched the parade, and it was one of the best days.  He was scared of small world, and I couldn't convince him to go on it.  Dumbo was a favorite.   Pooh a little dark and scary for him.  I think he feels out of control on the rides.  I'm hoping he'll grow to like the thrill rides before I'm too old to enjoy them.  I'm loving your trip report.  You are a hoot.


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Lovin' your TR's.  My puter died last Sept just 3 days before trip to WDW.  I just replaced it last week and have completed MBFDV(OAR) and have finally caught up on MBFDR.  FFFFUUUUUNNNNNNYYY Lady!  Thanx 4 sharin'.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Lovin' the California Adventure pics.........I am at the moment trying to convince my hubby to go to California next year for vacation...either San Diego or San Francisco of course with 3 days tagged on for the original Motherland.....your TR is helping me want to go even more.  I went in 2000 & want to go back sooooooooo bad.

Thanks as always for sharing.
Eagerly awaiting more........


----------



## CrAzY4DL

GAAA!!!  Patiently waiting for the next installment.  Ok, that's a lie....IMPATIENTLY waiting is the truth!!! LOL


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## DISUNC

Please please *PLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEASE * (with sugar on top) put a Chapter section in your first post!

I keep getting lost 7 i dont know where I am! 

Now if only my life had a chapter section in the first post!


----------



## DISUNC

UtahMama said:


> Little did we know, (NOTHING good starts with “little did we know…”) a raging fever was brewing in our youngest child’s body.


 



UtahMama said:


> the Carousel of Progress!!! But it is not there either, you say? You would be correct! Now, it’s a totally cool rotating, HUGE, Innoventions attraction/exhibit! .


 



UtahMama said:


> But I was holding a furnace disguised as a little girl. OH NO!!!! .


 



UtahMama said:


> One of them took her ear temperature and it was 102*. They gave her 2 dissolving Tylenol and a drink of water. They gave me a list of several ER’s we could take her to with a map.


 



UtahMama said:


> Well, I can say, the Tylenol and Pixie Dust worked and she seemed fine in a short while. Peter got Norah another drink of water, hugged us both and just like *_that_* he was gone.
> No, I didn’t have the camera at that time. THAT picture is in my heart, though! .


 FINALLY some relief.....! WHEW...had me ascared there! Good thing Dr Peter showed up!



UtahMama said:


> The lady at the front desk informed us it was his Christening day photo and babies wore dresses back then. .


 Whadda she mean "BACK THEN" I wore a dress at my christening too!  It was pink with little tiny roses and............OMG! 



UtahMama said:


> I swooped in and got a table as another family got up to leave. I even asked, “mind if I swoop in and take your table when you’re all done?”


 You probably got that "Swooping" from Peter Pan! If Mary Poppins was at the First Aid...you would have "gently glided" into the table!



UtahMama said:


> When they left they gave me a Tinker Bell pin! I guess the pin they aquired had one pin to keep, and one pin for them to give. The card attached to the Tinker Bell pin said: “Just wanted to spread the magic by giving you this exclusive Pixie Dust pin. After all, this is the place where dreams come true.” Isn’t that sweet???? I thanked them profusely and put her on my lanyard.


 sweeeeeeeeeet!



UtahMama said:


> As I ate the World’s Best Corndog, I called TwinkieMama, my real life DIS friend. But I forgot what we chatted about.


Most likely the the chat was about nothing more than "the worlds best corndog"! Can we get TM to confirm this?




UtahMama said:


> Shirley they are kidding with this kids’ meal!.


Dont call them Shirley!



UtahMama said:


> Time had passed and Norah is right as rain and is back to her normal pleasant self !


  




UtahMama said:


> *Note her kitty leash! She LIKES her kitty leash! "Meow!"!


  



UtahMama said:


> Have I ever told you my mother rode this ride when she was BIG pregnant with me?


:
BIG DEAL! I was conceived on the Cyclone Roller Coaster in Coney Island! 



UtahMama said:


> The exterior of this ride it amazing! Especially during the holidays and in the evenings.


  This is from the NYC Worlds Fair!  I spent almost ONE WHOLE day in front of it.  You see it was very HOT out in July of '64...and next door to the IASW (FYI ...who sponser was  PEPSI Cola )  was the Budweiser Brewing Pavillion. So Mom & dad hung out there for hours...and let us kids go on IASW over & over & over & over & over again! 



UtahMama said:


> I did buy her some fake Barbie hair for her pony tail later. How fun is fake Barbie hair, I ask? VERY!


  maybe thats what they had on me for my Christening pic!  Maybe I didnt have soft curly blond hair!  Your TR has me soooooo confused!  



UtahMama said:


> I was worried about the theming. WHY would the Red Hot Chili Peppers be blasted on a SPACE ride? As it turns out, it isn’t a space ride per say anymore. It’s a sad dark ride with cool music.!


 *YOU LIE!* Thats SACRELIGIOUS! 



UtahMama said:


> WHY do I pose like this??? I think it's to freak out my DS17!


....and certain loyal TR readers! 




UtahMama said:


> We had 5:30 ressies for Blue Bayou. YAY!!


....My all time FAV eatery! 




UtahMama said:


> Here is a photo of the Haunted Mansion....(SOOOOO COOL!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


 Much nicer that WDW.  *FYI!* This is modeled after the Packard Mansion in Jim Thorpe PA!  Looks ALMOST the same.  I pass by it almost every week! It is now a bed & Breakfest...with REAL GHOSTs!



UtahMama said:


> Next we rode the Pooh ride in "Critter Country" Land. I love this ride! Check out Pissy's face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]!!


  She looks like a little Barbara Jean from TV show Reba in that pic! 

 

Whoever was your TR cinematographer (guessing your Dh???) Did a GREAT JOB!  What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## DISUNC

UtahMama said:


> One delectable little item in the buffet was this: Muffin Tops!
> *Now, I know “muffin tops” to be the roll of fat that spills over one’s waste band on one's pants. *The lower the rise, the bigger the muffin top. So, when I saw these little morsels , I took their  picture. "Say Cheese, my precious Seinfeldian Muffin Tops!” It was the last laugh I had before things got ugly.



 

So In UTAH they call Muffin Tops, what we on the east coast call Love Handles!
Do you KNOW what we in the East call MUFFIN TOPS?????


----------



## UtahMama

DisUnc- Pretty Pleases go far with me. So, I put in the edit line at the end of each chapter, the next page to which you can jump. Making it the most user-friendly TR ever.  

See how much I love you????? 


Did you guys see the barrels of stuff in my Muppets picture? 
There's one that says "Old Flames". I think everything in the Muppets queue is so funny!


----------



## Iluvcruising

This is great trip report

Thank you for sharing


----------



## DISUNC

UtahMama said:


> DisUnc- Pretty Pleases go far with me. So, I put in the edit line at the end of each chapter, the next page to which you can jump. Making it the most user-friendly TR ever.
> 
> See how much I love you?????



and MeDear, I WORSHIP YOU!







UtahMama said:


> Did you guys see the barrels of stuff in my Muppets picture?
> There's one that says "Old Flames". I think everything in the Muppets queue is so funny!


  I must go back and review...It couldnt get past the muffin pics...had the same 'issue" went you went past the Sign in Beaver for Wendy's!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Thank-you for the update!!!   However, I somehow have missed one, so I need to go back & find it!!  That's me, so discombobulated lately! 

There seems to be so many new things since I went to DL in 1997! (Geez, that has been awhile!) Should probably go back at some point, but then I'd have to visit family I don't particularly want to see. HMMMM...maybe I can sneak a trip & they'd never know I came to California!!!  Yeah...that's the ticket!!! 

Can't wait to see pics of the "normal" Jasmine and hear about meeting DLMama!


----------



## barndweller

I love your trip reports. Thanks sooo much for doing one on my beloved Disneyland. Although The World is truly fabuloso, nothing can ever compare to The Original. 

Someone asked what the heck sourdough bread & tortillas have to do with California.  Obviously not been out west. That's like asking what surfboards have to do with Hawaii.  Sourdough bread is a San Francisco original. And tortillas? My goodness, people. California was part of Mexico long before it became part of the US. Truth be told, it sorta still is. 

And no doubt about it...DL POC is sooo much better than the one in WDW.

Waiting for more....


----------



## dwheatl

Somehow I missed that you updated 4/2, so I had a thrilling surprise today. Great stuff!

I know the original Mervyn's "Open open open" lady. She also does many cartoon voices, like Dexter on Dexter's Lab.

I can't stand the real "mean mamas" that force their kids on the scary stuff. I saw one holding her screaming child, ready to drop her down Summit Plummit at WDW. The lifeguard stepped in on that one, but sheesh!

Love Riley's 3 squeezes. so sweet. Must be something about people born 2/25!

I just talked to DH about doing 2 DL trips this summer, one w/kids and 1 just the 2 of us. Wooo Hooo!

 ya, UM!


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> Somehow I missed that you updated 4/2, so I had a thrilling surprise today. Great stuff!
> 
> I know the original Mervyn's "Open open open" lady. She also does many cartoon voices, like Dexter on Dexter's Lab.
> 
> I can't stand the real "mean mamas" that force their kids on the scary stuff. I saw one holding her screaming child, ready to drop her down Summit Plummit at WDW. The lifeguard stepped in on that one, but sheesh!
> 
> Love Riley's 3 squeezes. so sweet. Must be something about people born 2/25!
> 
> I just talked to DH about doing 2 DL trips this summer, one w/kids and 1 just the 2 of us. Wooo Hooo!
> 
> ya, UM!



Thanks Dweat! I love his 3 squeezes too. Sometimes it's 3 kisses too


----------



## UtahMama

barndweller said:


> I love your trip reports. Thanks sooo much for doing one on my beloved Disneyland. Although The World is truly fabuloso, nothing can ever compare to The Original.
> 
> Someone asked what the heck sourdough bread & tortillas have to do with California.  Obviously not been out west. That's like asking what surfboards have to do with Hawaii.  Sourdough bread is a San Francisco original. And tortillas? My goodness, people. California was part of Mexico long before it became part of the US. Truth be told, it sorta still is.
> 
> And no doubt about it...DL POC is sooo much better than the one in WDW.
> 
> Waiting for more....



Coming right up! 

Tortillas and Sourdough bread are _the_ must have carbs of California. 
Both need butter/cheese though (I have to fat-up everything!)


----------



## WheatThins

Iluvcruising said:


> This is great trip report
> 
> Thank you for sharing



Ditto.

Wheat Thins


----------



## DISUNC

UtahMama said:


> FOR DISUNC....
> 
> Go to page 14, 17, 21, 26, 33, 38,




             
THANKS  I need all the help I can get!


----------



## UtahMama

DISUNC said:


> and MeDear, I WORSHIP YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must go back and review...It couldnt get past the muffin pics...had the same 'issue" went you went past the Sign in Beaver for Wendy's!



Those muffins were delish! I'll put one ( a few) in a baggie for you and stick it in my purse next time. 

Great, I worship YOU...we cant have that.  



DisneyObsession said:


> Thank-you for the update!!!   However, I somehow have missed one, so I need to go back & find it!!  That's me, so discombobulated lately!
> 
> There seems to be so many new things since I went to DL in 1997! (Geez, that has been awhile!) Should probably go back at some point, but then I'd have to visit family I don't particularly want to see. HMMMM...maybe I can sneak a trip & they'd never know I came to California!!!  Yeah...that's the ticket!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see pics of the "normal" Jasmine and hear about meeting DLMama!



Oh, DLMama is soooo sweet! Her kids are just yummy cute!
Disneyland is ever-changing and improving. I've been there probably 100 times in my life. It has subtle changes and dramatic ones every time



Iluvcruising said:


> This is great trip report
> 
> Thank you for sharing



Thank YOU!



CrAzY4DL said:


> GAAA!!!  Patiently waiting for the next installment.  Ok, that's a lie....IMPATIENTLY waiting is the truth!!! LOL



Coming right up-ish



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>



awww...my favorite things in smilie form!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Still Feb. 26th...Sheesh!


Where were we? Tower-of-Terror-mama-freak-show, Monsters Inc.Blort, Ursula NOT Ariel,  blah, blah blah?

First of all, I had arranged a mini-meet with a fellow WISH thread peep, Disneyland Mama (“DLMama”). This meet was discreetly arranged via cell phone IN the Tiki Room, DURRING the show! I sat in the back row all hunched over while balancing the rest of my Dole Whip yumminess on my left knee and with my right shoulder holding the cell phone in an approximate area of my right ear. I may have dropped the phone a couple/few times. I KNOW!

The time had come for us to meet. YAY! I actually talked to her on the cell phone while looking for her and her family. She saw me first, which is awkward. As we’re speaking, she’s all, “I see you! You’re wearing a blue hoodie!!!” or something like that. I finally saw her too and hung up the phone. 

She and her family were SO sweet!  Her little boy has THE longest eyelashes and was super duper yummy cute! Her little girl had just been Princessified at the Princess Faire. Oh my goodness her hair was all done up gorgeous!  That is one stunning little girl, I tell you what!  I would like to pre-arrange the marriage of her DS to my DD in 20 or so years. There’d be some sweet looking grandkids! Plus I’d get to spend more time with DLMama! 

We didn’t have too long of a visit because they were on their way to see a movie. And we were on our way to have lunch. 

I don’t know if any of you do this, but notice the strategic placement of our kids to hide our danger-zones. Ok, my danger zone is much bigger than hers, but I still cracked up at the universal practice of using our kids to hide fat! 






I am trying to score a lunch date with DLMama and her DD and me and Norah for May…what do ya say??
We can go somewhere pink and girlie!

After our visit, our family went over to the Pacific Wharf to eat. We ate clam chowder in a sourdough bread bowl. With a side order of butter for when the soup was gone to shmear on the bread. OH. MY. GOSH it was sooooo good! Plus, our family of discriminating gourmands sat in a cozy outdoor patio to eat and enjoy our surroundings. 

I really enjoy this part of the California Adventure. Maybe because I’m a California girl at heart but California’s diversity is a lot of its charm. Pacific Wharf is inspired by Monterey’s Cannery Row in coastal Northern California. I’ve been to the real Monterey and all over SanFrancisco. Disney’s version is accurate and worth the park ticket alone! 

We didn’t do the wine tasting at the “Golden Vine Winery”  that is nestled against Grizzly Mountain. I think that will wait till we are on a mommy and daddy only trip. Someday. But know it’s there to stroll the winery on-site! California’s Napa Valley in a nutshell! The buildings are Mission-Style to mimic the missions that dot the coast of California. 

Massive Grizzly Peak...





Agriculture buffs (is there any Agriculture buffs?) would like “Bountiful Valley”. There’s hands-on exhibits to educate on  irrigation techniques, farm machinery, pest control…you know Ag Nerd stuff. (Twinkie Mama, you'd love this place!)

Luckily, Flik’s Fun Fair is right next door in “a bug’s land”. We weren’t able to enjoy “a bug’s land” (yes, that’s what it’s called! Like Tomorrow land, Fantasy Land, “a bug’s land”…Walt is rolling over in his grave!). NEXT time we will fully take advantage of this little kids area and do “It’s Tough to be a Bug” 3-D show. Every time we were in the area, Norah was either napping in the stroller or had her low-fever again (kept coming back but it wasn’t very bad) so I thought we’d save this and have something to look forward to! 

We had waited for the very last Aladdin show at the Hyperion Theater. 
We had heard good things and were very excited to finally see the show! 
I had forgotten how FUNNY Aladdin is! The Genie is the funniest character!










Well, all was going well. The theater is just amazing! Top notch set and actors. I leaned over to DH and whispered , “Hey, that Jasmine is a little chubby for a Princess…” She really was talented in acting and in singing! But she looked like a pre-pubescent little girl. NO curves, really, Just short and chubby (but adorable in a little girl way) . I wont spoil it, but the Genie changes his “act” to fit current events. Like, he impersonated Arnold Shwartzineger last time we were there when he was running for Governor in California. This time he poked fun at Brittney Spears for shaving her head. Act surprised if you go. His act is ever-changing, so it’s funny to see what he’ll come up with. 

We’re videoing the show and snapping pictures like crazed weasels when all of a sudden during the dramatic flying carpet scene where Aladdin and Jasmine are literally flying through the air above the audience on a mattress-sized flying carpet, the WHOLE show abruptly stopped! The curtain went down and the announcer announced, “We’re sorry. We are experiencing technical difficulties blah, blah, blah…” 
And there we sat, dumbstruck! 

I know I’m supposed to be a grown up and all…but in those situations I just want to stand up and yell, “NO WAY!!!! WHAT A JIP!!!” 

So I did!

In my head… loudly! I showed them!

Funny to note the flying Jasmine was the super skinny version with big…"curves” we’re accustomed to! It was the ol’ Jasmine switcheroo! The other Jasmine looked nothing like the little girl Jasmine. 

Like I wouldn’t notice! BAH!

Personally, I’d like to see more meaty princesses. I’d appreciate their normalness more, maybe.

Well, since we were in the area, I suggested we go on Tower of Terror again!

Hey! Still a 13 minute wait! Sweet!

Since I got to ride without any scared to death little girls, I did what I normally do on Tower of Terror….I screamed a half second before everyone else! Yup, I’m THAT lady! It’s really funny to me, so I do it. I rode with Dallen this time. So the screaming before everyone else embarrasses him more than a little.  (Which is WHY I do anything!)

Ron and Riley were all set to ride with the baby swap pass he had, but they had realized Riley had lost a pin in the Aladdin show. GREAT!

We went back to see if per-chance it’d be there where we sat. I KNOW he had it in the show, because we always count them and make sure all the pin backs are tightly secured.  We re-traced our steps and I just gave up and hoped we made some kid happy with a free pin when a CM gave Riley a certificate for a free pin! WHAT??? Wow we should pull the ol’ lost pin scam more often! We thanked him and yet again, Riley had a bucket of pixie dust dumped on top of his head! He’s old enough to appreciate when people go out of their way to do something nice for other people. It sure wasn’t necessary but that nice action of that CM surely made Riley’s day. Again.

Riley quickly redeemed his certificate for a less expensive pin. What a good boy he is!!! I am so glad I haven’t screwed him up yet! (YET!)  

Next time is the Grand Finale.    

(Sid, are you reading??? YOU are the star next time!)  


Ok, I have to make this speech: When I read OTHER people's TR endings, I get all emotional and sad! "I cry at other people's ends"... I _really_ get all sappy at my own ending. I've loved getting to know you all a little better and am VERY thankful you took the time to read/skim and comment.  


THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## DISUNC

dwheatl said:


> Somehow I missed that you updated 4/2, so I had a thrilling surprise today. Great stuff!


Because she didnt have a 'JUST FOR DISUNC' Legend until recently!!!!! 
Its like trying to watch a 500 channel cable TV without a TV guide!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its like going o WDW for the first time without a MAP!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's like watching LAW & ORDER without the 'Order'!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's like watching BLUES CLUES without your Handy Dandy Notebook!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's like Columbus trying to discover America without a Star guide thingy!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its like trying to find a particular 'Wendy's' in UTAH without a Road sign!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's like trying to Drive a car with one hand out the window (waving hello to a passerby ) the other hand behind your seat grabbing your kids French fries that they dropped on the floor last month!!


----------



## WheatThins

WheatThins said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Wheat Thins



Ahem.

Wheat Thins


----------



## UtahMama

Sweat Thins!!!! 

AHEM, what???

WHAT?!


----------



## disneyfanatic4

Yay!!!  Friday night and their is another installment from UtahMama.   Thanks, another great chapter.  Looking forward to the next.


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

UtahMama said:


> Still Feb. 26th...Sheesh!
> 
> She and her family were SO sweet!  Her little boy has THE longest eyelashes and was super duper yummy cute! Her little girl had just been Princessified at the Princess Faire. Oh my goodness her hair was all done up gorgeous!  That is one stunning little girl, I tell you what!  I would like to pre-arrange the marriage of her DS to my DD in 20 or so years. Thered be some sweet looking grandkids! Plus Id get to spend more time with DLMama!


You know, Evan has a serious thing for blondes!  



UtahMama said:


> I dont know if any of you do this, but notice the strategic placement of our kids to hide our danger-zones. Ok, my danger zone is much bigger than hers, but I still cracked up at the universal practice of using our kids to hide fat!


It's actually a combination of kids and strategically placed arms.  You have to angle your arms to give your torso that "V" look.  



UtahMama said:


> I am trying to score a lunch date with DLMama and her DD and me and Norah for Maywhat do ya say??
> We can go somewhere pink and girlie!



Oh, totally!  We'd love to have lunch with you and Norah.  Perhaps the Ariel's Grotto Princess lunch?      Very pink and very princess!



UtahMama said:


>


Awww...poor Jasmine!  Hey, she should join the Peeps Thread! 



UtahMama said:


> I wont spoil it, but the Genie changes his act to fit current events. Like, he impersonated Arnold Shwartzineger last time we were there when he was running for Governor in California. This time he poked fun at Brittney Spears for shaving her head. Act surprised if you go. His act is ever-changing, so its funny to see what hell come up with.


The Genie is one of my favorite parts!  Isn't it a really great show?? 



UtahMama said:


> Funny to note the flying Jasmine was the super skinny version with big"curves were accustomed to! It was the ol Jasmine switcheroo! The other Jasmine looked nothing like the little girl Jasmine.
> 
> Like I wouldnt notice! BAH!



  You caught that, eh?  It took DH like 3 shows before he finally figured it out.   Yeah, I know....I married him for his looks.   




UtahMama said:


> Next time is the Grand Finale.



What???? Already???   



UtahMama said:


> Ok, I have to make this speech: When I read OTHER people's TR endings, I get all emotional and sad! "I cry at other people's ends"... I _really_ get all sappy at my own ending. I've loved getting to know you all a little better and am VERY thankful you took the time to read/skim and comment.
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!



  You are just too sweet for words!


----------



## UtahMama

YAY! I've been dying to go to Ariel's Grotto! I had already drug the males to Akershus Princess dinner...I couldn't do that to them again (even though DH Likes the princesses!) IT's A DATE, sister!!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Wow, another great installment.   What a lucky, little boy Riley is.  I'm so glad for him.  Grand finale.   Are you serious?  It just does not seem possible.  Let the tears start flowing now.


----------



## NAB

Another great one UMA!!

I would think the same thing if the show was stopped. 

Yes if you postion the kids just right it is easy to hide. But I don't think you have to hide to much.... I do this too.

Can't wait to read more....hope there is lots of pictures too....


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> Luckily, Fliks Fun Fair is right next door in a bugs land. We werent able to enjoy a bugs land (yes, thats what its called! Like Tomorrow land, Fantasy Land, a bugs landWalt is rolling over in his grave!). NEXT time we will fully take advantage of this little kids area and do Its Tough to be a Bug 3-D show. Every time we were in the area, Norah was either napping in the stroller or had her low-fever again (kept coming back but it wasnt very bad) so I thought wed save this and have something to look forward to!



Make sure you take the kids on Heimlich's Chew Chew train. The dialog is hysterical. "It's like an apple on a schtick, without the schtick!" You gotta try it once, at least. 



UtahMama said:


> We had waited for the very last Aladdin show at the Hyperion Theater.
> We had heard good things and were very excited to finally see the show!
> I had forgotten how FUNNY Aladdin is! The Genie is the funniest character!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, all was going well. The theater is just amazing! Top notch set and actors. I leaned over to DH and whispered , Hey, that Jasmine is a little chubby for a Princess She really was talented in acting and in singing! But she looked like a pre-pubescent little girl. NO curves, really, Just short and chubby (but adorable in a little girl way) .
> 
> Were videoing the show and snapping pictures like crazed weasels when all of a sudden during the dramatic flying carpet scene where Aladdin and Jasmine are literally flying through the air above the audience on a mattress-sized flying carpet, the WHOLE show abruptly stopped! The curtain went down and the announcer announced, Were sorry. We are experiencing technical difficulties blah, blah, blah
> And there we sat, dumbstruck!
> 
> I know Im supposed to be a grown up and allbut in those situations I just want to stand up and yell, NO WAY!!!! WHAT A JIP!!!
> 
> So I did!
> 
> In my head loudly! I showed them!
> 
> Funny to note the flying Jasmine was the super skinny version with big"curves were accustomed to! It was the ol Jasmine switcheroo! The other Jasmine looked nothing like the little girl Jasmine.
> 
> Like I wouldnt notice! BAH!



I thought you were going to say chubby Jasmine was up there, and the cable snapped! That's just my own chubby paranoia.


----------



## DisneyObsession

How fun to have met up with DLMama!!! You both are soooo lucky!!!   I'll be in WDW in Nov and am hoping to meet a DISer! And you're right...those two cutie patooties should be betrothed now....they'd make some adorable grandkids!!!!  

Obviously Jasmine was chosen for her voice & not her "princess curves". However, I like that she has some meat on her bones! More realistic!   By switching the Jasmine's are they saying she was too heavy to fly or just that she is afraid of heights?!?

Can't wait to read the rest...however i am starting to get teary-eyed already!


----------



## dwaddict

Oh I can't believe your TR is almost over! 
That Riley of yours sure is a lucky lil boy isn't he!!! I am glad that CM helped him out!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Another great installment UM! How cool that you and DLmama got to meet!  And what a lucky boy Riley is! I'm glad he replaced his pin.  As always, I can't wait to read more! I am just eating it up! And it's yummy too!  And calorie-free!  Is it time yet????




UtahMama said:


> Ok, I have to make this speech: When I read OTHER people's TR endings, I get all emotional and sad! "I cry at other people's ends"... I _really_ get all sappy at my own ending. I've loved getting to know you all a little better and am VERY thankful you took the time to read/skim and comment.
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!



I do this too! The end is always so emotional! Why should we ever have to leave the happiest place on earth anyway?!?!?  Stomp!


----------



## punkin413

UtahMama said:


> I sat with her in the foyer of the First Aid station when Peter Pan himself leaped in! My little girl smiled and hugged him and I swear, Peter Pan sat with us a good 10 minutes and held her and tried to make her laugh. It was so incredible he took the time out of his busy day and sat with just one feverish girl and her mama. Well, I can say, the Tylenol and Pixie Dust worked and she seemed fine in a short while. Peter got Norah another drink of water, hugged us both and just like *_that_* he was gone.
> No, I didnt have the camera at that time. THAT picture is in my heart, though!



lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  peter is my favorite disney character.  i'm so jealous right now!  do you think if i fly to disneyland, pretend to be sick and go to the tomorrowland first aid station that he'll eventually come hang out with me, too????


----------



## pigget74

UtahMama said:


> Still Feb. 26th...Sheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were videoing the show and snapping pictures like crazed weasels when all of a sudden during the dramatic flying carpet scene where Aladdin and Jasmine are literally flying through the air above the audience on a mattress-sized flying carpet, the WHOLE show abruptly stopped! The curtain went down and the announcer announced, Were sorry. We are experiencing technical difficulties blah, blah, blah
> And there we sat, dumbstruck!
> 
> I know Im supposed to be a grown up and allbut in those situations I just want to stand up and yell, NO WAY!!!! WHAT A JIP!!!
> 
> So I did!
> 
> In my head loudly! I showed them!



This happened to us in March at the Wrold with Finding Nemo the Musical.  It was about halfway and they came over th loudspeaker and said due to technical difficulties the show was cancelled.  We had seen it over Thanksgiving, but we still felt very jipped.


----------



## Kay7979

I haven't been to DL in years, and you're really making me want to go. 

I enjoyed this episode. I think it's the same Jasmine, only they sprinkled her with pixie dust and made her skinnier and more aerodynamic before she had to fly.  

It seems you just started this report, how can you be almost finished? I think you need a dose of the the Time Dilation effect? I'm on part 29 of a trip that wasn't even four whole days! I know you can whip up another twenty or thirty more episodes!


----------



## twob4him

Hi UM..I just read the whole tr starting after Easter Dinner today and now its 11:20 pm. My eyes are only open because of the toothpicks. 

Boy what a great trippie and terrific pics. Even DisUnc joined in the party.  

Gosh if I knew you better, or you knew me, I would send ya a pic of a mom and daughter who were 'kicked" out of DL forever. Perhaps you have seen it already? Someone emailed it to my DH.

Hey, btw, how did the basement redo come out. I remember something about Goofy fixing it up???

Anywho, I am going to bed and sleeping for a week...so tired...as the Easter Bunny woke me up at 6 am....... 
Have a Disney Day..


----------



## mt mommy

Love the TR Mama.  I LOVE Aladdin too.  But talking about your DS losing a pin reminded me of our mishap.  We left our camera in the Aladdin show and went to go back to get it, and someone had stolen it!!!!  Yes right there in the happiest place on earth!     We called the Lost and Found for a week to no avail.

Thanks for the report!!!  Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## LurrrvtheDuck

Awww....it's coming to an end.  I get teary eyed at the end of TR's too.  (FYI if you read Twinkiemama's 1st TR be sure to have kleenex nearby).  You've gotten to know this family that you don't actually know, but you feel that you do and have shared so much.


----------



## DisneyObsession

No new installment yet????  

WHY????????


----------



## graciegirlie

UtahMama said:


> I dont know if any of you do this, but notice the strategic placement of our kids to hide our danger-zones. Ok, my danger zone is much bigger than hers, but I still cracked up at the universal practice of using our kids to hide fat!



I was just doing this yesterday at Easter with my kids for pics. The best pics of me are the ones were I am just a head behind the kids.   Unfortunately, the kids weren't cooperating yesterday so I am gonna have to learn to photoshop myself thinner. 

Read your last TR and followed you to this one. Loving it! Planning my 1st trip to DL for next year, can't wait!


----------



## sdy

UtahMama said:


> (Sid, are you reading??? YOU are the star next time!)



Pssst...

I am, indeed. 

Reading, that is. 

You ROCK, luv. 

And ROLL. 

I'm no star, my friend. 

But you...you are quite the leading lady. 

Carry on. 

Quickly. 

Pleaseandthankyou. 

xxx, S.


----------



## celerystalker

Awww. I like the chubby Jasmine! It wasn't even a muffin top yet - just a ittle bitty muffin edge. 
But it was refreshing! 
I think they should create a plus size princess so I can be a character! Woo! 
She can be like the incredible shrinking woman so I'll fit in (I had gastric bypass, for those not in the know. Like you would care!  )

Great report!


----------



## Glendamax

UtahMama said:


> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, all was going well. The theater is just amazing! Top notch set and actors. I leaned over to DH and whispered , Hey, that Jasmine is a little chubby for a Princess She really was talented in acting and in singing! But she looked like a pre-pubescent little girl. NO curves, really, Just short and chubby (but adorable in a little girl way) .


 Maybe I have to see her person, because she doesnt look fat to me. I think she looks good. Maybe she seemed fat in the show because she's short. I WISH my stomach looked as good as hers!

Cool installment UM. I really have to look into going to DL next year!


----------



## graciegirlie

Glendamax said:


> Maybe I have to see her person, because she doesnt look fat to me. I think she looks good. Maybe she seemed fat in the show because she's short. I WISH my stomach looked as good as hers!



I think compared to the other stick princesses she looks chubby. I like that she looks real! I agree, I wish my stomach looked like that too. Sadly, after 4 babies, it is a dream. I suppose that I could save for surgery for a stomach like that but it would cut into my Disney funds. I would rather be chubby at Disney then skinny at home...


----------



## WDWLinda

Hi UtahMama,
I've enjoyed your trip report a lot, especially since we're going in July with our 2 little boys and my m-in-law (Yikes, I know).  I posted a question to you pages and pages ago, and I'm sorry if I missed your reply.  Or, if you didn't reply, don't worry, I won't take it personally (yeah, right...it's like high school cliques all over again!).

Anyway, what I wanted to know was did you take your daughter on the Indy ride, or was it too loud/dark/scary/obnoxious like the Dinosaur ride in AK?

Also, weren't you the Stephanie Plum fan?  I think I read that from your pre-trip report decades ago, but I could be hallucinating.  If you are, then I have to ask, Ranger or Morelli?  I'm stuck on Ranger at the moment.

So thanks for all the great info. and I'll be sad at the end too...

~Linda


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Patiently waiting for the next chapter ...


----------



## kristinleigh

UtahMama, I just wanted to tell you that I am very much enjoying your TR and am looking forward to more.  Your children are too cute!!!


----------



## twob4him

Hi UM, just checking in!


----------



## bawsmom

Me too.   missin' ya UM


----------



## PaMom001

Hon, please make an update this weekend so I can have something to do when I get snowed in yet again.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Do we need to organize a search party for UMama??


----------



## dwaddict

OH no the natives are starting to get restless again, UM!! Better hurry before the start running AMUCK again!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Since I'm bored , you've left me with no choice but to  and  while waiting on you.  Do you have any idea what this will do to Friday's weigh-in?   JK.  Here's you a  now get to it. Plleeeaasseeeeeeeeeeee..........


----------



## UtahMama

Sheesh! I'm dragging my feet! I dont want it to end, WHaaaaaaa!

There, I admit it! 

Ok, you're right, let's just rip this band aid off fast!

Later tators!

(PUT DOWN THE POPCORN!)


----------



## rentayenta

This has been such a fun report to read. UtahMama, you set a very high standard for this Utah mommy!  


Thank you for sharing your trip!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Was hoping for an update by now ...


----------



## annie1995

Patiently waiting for the next installment!  .  Were you able to book free dining this September?   Love to see ya down there!


----------



## bookgirl

Great Report but I'm dying to see what shape the house was in when you got home..........................


----------



## twob4him

Just lookin around for UM!


----------



## Disneygrl36

I thought we were ripping off a bandaide?


----------



## Grammyof2

Hey!

Ya know, I kinda know WDW(the one in Orlando) like the back of my hand, kinda sorta.

I know NOTHING about Disneyland.  Cept I want to go and Grampy promised me he would take me.  

I got lots and lots and lots of researching to do.  I haven't a clue about anything you have talked about    but I best get a cracking.  

Still I loved it! Ending is the sad part but hey, you got another trip coming up.

Rip off the bandaid and get the pain over with.

Since I am sooooo timely with my own updates


----------



## AJA55

Ok UMno ouchless for you !


----------



## DonaldTDuck

ok, you like to start at the top of a page and this is the bottom of the page, ergo (Is that right?) yours should be the next post.  PLEASE.:


----------



## DisneyObsession

We're waiting.................................


----------



## DonaldTDuck

DisneyObsession said:


> We're waiting.................................


Well, you messed it up, DO.  You see, UMA likes to post at the top of the page.  But you're there, so now we have to wait for 14 more posts.  Wait, I just posted, so 13 more.  Life is just so hard! 

(j/k)  I can't believe there's not a smilie for a wink.

Uma, we miss you.


----------



## Punky's Mama

Just helping out to get us to the bottom of the page!!!


----------



## bookgirl

Doing my part to reach the bottom of the page.


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

DonaldTDuck said:


> Well, you messed it up, DO.  You see, UMA likes to post at the top of the page.  But you're there, so now we have to wait for 14 more posts.  Wait, I just posted, so 13 more.  Life is just so hard!
> 
> (j/k) * I can't believe there's not a smilie for a wink.*
> 
> Uma, we miss you.



Psst.... there is


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Dang, Uma, I am late catching up, again!

Loverly report as always!

But we are still not up to meetin Sidalicous?????


----------



## LovintheLodge

This Jersey Girl is lookiing forward to your next update, UtahMama!  I really enjoy your trip reports.  I have never been to Disneyland, but came close in Aug 2003.  We ended up going to Universal Studios during that trip.  Now I would really like to get to the DLR!


----------



## UtahMama

STILL February 26th and 27th.The finale and curtain call...



The eve of our last day was spent at Disneyland. We left CA Adventure for the last time this trip and walked through the gates of Disneyland for the last time.  Any last anything makes me sad, I’m weird that way.

Just to rub salt on the wound, I thought I’d take Norah through the mini-castle to ride the carousel one last time. I love to watch her posture grow more graceful and her expression of joy to spread across her entire face. And her cute disappointment when the rides slows to a stop. So we rode again, of course!










and our snarly faces not getting to ride a third time...






The King Arthur’s Carousel isn’t nearly as good as the King Triton’s Carousel (sea-theme) at Paradise Pier or the one in the Magic Kingdom called Cinderella's Golden Carousel, but she loves it just the same. 

Norah and I then went on the Snow White’s Scary Adventures. No, my 2 year old princess isn’t the least bit scared of this ride. Even though the cries and screams of a few other kids were drowning out the narration and music. Un-phased, she loves Dopey on this ride with the diamonds. I flash forward 20 years that my daughter is a thriller-loving, diamond grubbing, dopey man seeking, horsy-riding, princess panty-wearing, lipgloss lover, exactly like her mama!

We met up with the fellas for a little ride called “Mr. Toad’s Wild Ride”! I loves me some Mr. Toads! It’s just as loud and cheesy as I remember! I really love the devils and pitchforks scene! It’s a hoot. I was more ascared than Norah as we pretend-clung-for-dear-life to one another! 

Hey, did you know there’s a teeny tiny gift shop inside the teeny tiny castle? Oh Yes There IS! I purchased these really neato children’s books that show two sides of the story! There’s Ursula and Ariel, Snow White and the Evil Queen, and Cruella and the Dalmatians and Cinderella and her StepMother. They are really good, if you get a chance to look through them. The villains, it turns out, were merely misunderstood folks like you and me! Those pesky, spoiled, princesses were manipulating each story! I KNEW it all along! 

The rides we did not ride this time were the Tea Cups, Peter Pan, and Dumbo! We had the chance several times, but where in a hellfire hurry to get somewhere each time! ((NEXT time!!))

The sun was setting and it was nearly time to get some prime spots for out last chance to see the Parade of Dreams! We did get awesome spots at the end of Main Street USA where the parade curves left. LOTS of character interaction in this spot, much to our delight! 

It was also our last chance to get Disneyland Corn Dogs! There’s a very busy Corn dog stand just across the street neat First Aid and Baby Care. For a mere $35.00 I got corn dogs and a few drinks and mustard and ketchup packets…with super bonus under-filled potato chips bags (“FREE”!) 

We settled in, front row, and sat on our hoodies and ate the most delicious meal of the trip anticipating the parade we hadn’t seen before! DH sat up the tripod to video the parade (Norah watches this all the time!) As I finished eating, I talked to my new friend SDY on the cell phone, a super cool Dis-ser, and told her what we were doing. I really couldn’t wait to meet her!  She was on her way to Disney as we spoke. YAY!

Back to the parade. BOY, was it good! It is my favorite! It really is spectacular! My boys, with their ketchup smeared cheeks, were just glued to it! Here’s what the Entertainment Times Guide had to say about this parade: “In this magical place where dreams come true, your favorite Disney Characters welcome you to their family with a dazzling, larger than life celebration for children of all ages.” And it was!

Of COURSE I took a picture of Ursula...She's my favorite! Dare me to say "Heaving Bosoms" again???






a photo, 2 seconds after the actual one I wanted...dang digital! "WHOO ARE YOU?!"






As the parade was ending, Norah was losing her cool. Surprised? I gathered our belongings and packed the stroller and took Riley and Norah while DH and Dallen went somewhere else (an unimportant detail to this chapter) and trekked up stream with the slow moving crowd down Main Street. I hardly ran over anyone’s Achilles’ heels as I maneuvered the crowds. I always have the urge to “Mooo” at this point. So I did, to Riley only. He thought it was funny. I heard from Sid that she was parking and tramming on her way over. She has a very pretty voice, I noted. I heard in her voice that she was “classy” and I worried I’d be too shmucky for her time. But, she WAS funny and funny is the universal language, so I calmed down!

At some time between point A and point B, Riley rode in the stroller and I held Norah. My huge 7 year old was just too tired to walk another step so I thought this was easier than carrying his 70 pound carcass. We made it safely outside the gates and proceeded to wait for SDY (or “Sid” or “Sidalicious” or the Ninja Warrior). SOME how she recognized us and approached us . Well, have you ever met a person and totally jived with them instantly? That’s my Sid! I have pondered this and think maybe she brings out my secret inner single sophisticated lady and MAYBE I bring out her secret inner scrapbooking, PTA / soccer mom???  It doesn’t matter because we talked and talked and never once had one of those awkward silent moments! She is just SO beautiful, I may have mentioned a hundred times. If I was a well educated, wealthy, funny, handsome gentleman, I’d go for her! Wait, that didn’t come out right….LOL! 






She totally engaged Norah and told Riley Happy Birthday a zillion times (he developed a huge crush on her!) and made our whole family feel special. 

Soon DH and Dallen met up with us and it was time to head for the car. Sid walked with us but wanted to go to Down Town Disney for a bite to eat. It truly was great meeting Sid.  And we’ve remained good friends ever since!

We said our good-byes and boarded the trams for the last time. Again, that familiar lump in my throat formed and I got really quiet. Knowing we’d be back in May eased the pain a little. But still.

It was late and we had to go to my little sister’s new home the next morning. 

On the very last day in California, February 27th, it rained. Perfect! 
We ate our kids-eat-free breakfast in the Hotel café. We stopped for gas at 
$ 2.63 per gallon and filled up the Suburban and loaded up on cold beverages. I fiddled with the radio stations and found my old favorite, 106.7 KROQ but it was unfamiliar. 

Our visit with my sister was short but I have a treasured picture of her newborn Emma in my heart. Riese excitedly gave us the grand tour of their beautiful new home. We exchanged a year’s worth of Christmas and birthday gifts and hugged goodbye, again.

We had a long drive ahead of us and needed to get a move on. We put in a DVD settled in with our pillows and made our way back home to Utah. This drive was noticeably quieter than the excited trip a few days before. The only thing keeping us from being too sad was the prospect of coming back in May, for Jordan and Dallen’s birthdays!

Thank you all for reading this Disneyland trip report. It was a lot of fun to pack on these pages. In May, we’ll be taking pictures to do more of a pictures-only comparison Trip Report. I’m fascinated by the differences and similarities between California’s and Florida’s Disney parks.


----------



## DisneyObsession

I'm First!!!!! 
Thanks for finishing!! I am sad it's over, but look forward to your next TR!!!


----------



## PrincessMira

you are coming in May??  we will be there the 23rd-27th...I might actually be at DLR at the same time as the famous UtahMama?  so cool.  

I have to say all your TR's are wonderfully written.  I can't wait to see the side-by-side comparison in photos.


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Uma, great report, sad it's over. But I have to say I am *really  *looking forward to your September report!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

UM - great trip report


----------



## DisneyJo

Great report Wendy, love the snarly faced photo!


----------



## winkers

Great report!  I always get sad at the end of things, even other people's endings!  So is it time to start a pre trip for may?


----------



## jeriber

UtahMama said:


> Norah and I then went on the Snow Whites Scary Adventures. No, my 2 year old princess isnt the least bit scared of this ride. Even though the cries and screams of a few other kids were drowning out the narration and music. Un-phased, she loves Dopey on this ride with the diamonds. I flash forward 20 years that my daughter is a thriller-loving, diamond grubbing, dopey man seeking, horsy-riding, princess panty-wearing, lipgloss lover, exactly like her mama!
> 
> .




?? Do they make princess panties for the big girls like us??


----------



## UtahMama

jeriber said:


> ?? Do they make princess panties for the big girls like us??



UHmmmmm, ANY panty I wear is a princess panty! 

((I said that with a straight face!!!))


----------



## HaleyB

Loved it!  Sid and you are both beautiful ladies.  How cool that you got to meet.


----------



## eternaldisneyfan

I have read all your reports and love 'em.   We took our own road trip-we drove from Northern California to Davenport, Florida...a round trip of over 6000 miles.  Check out our adventure here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1427306

Christamae


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*I am happy to see a new episode! *

I am sad to see that it's over 

*I am glad you're going back in May!*

My DD and I are going with my best friend and hers at the end of May~

We arrive the 27th and are staying in Anaheim til the 30th.

my crew is doing a tour of Cali, San Francisco, San Jose, Monterey, Anaheim, LA, Hollywood, La Jolla, Coronado and San Diego are all on our list of places to see. (This is all actually taking place from May 24th til June 4th.)

It's so cool to see the parks from your point of view, you are a great writer and an awesome Mama! 

Enquiring minds still wanna know, when _exactly_ are you going back?


----------



## MommyPoppins

Loooooooooved it!

I just love reading your reports! Your family is SO great!

I felt the same lump in my throat just reading about your "lasts". Leaving STINKS!

But, if we never left, we wouldn't have the joy of coming back!

I'm sad you aren't going to be doing your normal TR for May. But I am looking forward to the picture comparison report. That should be really interesting!


----------



## disneyfanatic4

Sounds like a great ending.  And now you are probably getting excited for your next trip.  Hope you have just as much fun, if not more, nex time.  Thanks for entertaining us with your wonderful stories.


----------



## UtahMama

Ok, Enquiring Minds....We are flying this time (High Five!) and are going May 7-10th. Maybe leaving the early morning of the 11th.  This will be a planless trip because there's so much we didn't do last time. Disneyland is best fly by the seat of your pants/ Commando, for us. The only thing I spend time planning on is counter service dining and table service dining. It's either yucky, just "ok", or spectacular (Blue Bayou). I MUST have a Monte Cristo Sandwich this trip.

May 12th is my DS's Senior Prom  So we need to be home for that.


----------



## Turtle

Wow, I spent a looong time reading "Our Big, Fat Disney Vacation", but I came in too late to comment on it. I then started on "Our Big, Fat Disneyland Roadtrip" a few days ago (reading only snatches at a time), and I come back today very "soonly" after you finish! I love your TR's, they're histerical. I'm so glad I got to comment this time!


----------



## NAB

UMA thanks for taking me to Disneyland can't wait to go again....


----------



## serendipity

We'll be there the same days as you for the first few days of our honeymoon! I'm definitely coming over to you if I see you!

Loved the report.  So sad that it's over though!


----------



## bookgirl

I assume the house was in one piece when you got home,,,,,did you check the dirt in the potted plants?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Uma, thanks so much for sharing your wonderful TR with us!  It helps us all miss the Magic a little less...or maybe a little more.  We'll do a DL day next weekend - I'll be looking for the hidden bathroom!     Have a great trip in May!


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> Ok, Enquiring Minds....We are flying this time (High Five!) and are going May 7-10th. Maybe leaving the early morning of the 11th.  This will be a planless trip because there's so much we didn't do last time. *Disneyland is best fly by the seat of your pants/ Commando*, for us. The only thing I spend time planning on is counter service dining and table service dining. It's either yucky, just "ok", or spectacular (Blue Bayou). I MUST have a Monte Cristo Sandwich this trip.
> 
> May 12th is my DS's Senior Prom  So we need to be home for that.



You got that right. It took me a couple of trips to WDW to figure out that so much planning was needed, because I was so used to DL's sense of whimsy.

Don't forget, the Cafe Orleans has really good Monte Cristos, and you don't usually need a ressie, and the prices are lower (I think). However, the view of the train station doesn't compare w/ the view of the night sky in POTC.

Thanks for another rollicking good trippie. I love you and your family!


----------



## winkers

UtahMama said:


> ). I MUST have a Monte Cristo Sandwich this trip.
> 
> .



Yes, you must!!  And have one for me while you're at it!!  And since I'll be in the world at the same thing I'll eat a dole whip for you!


----------



## UtahMama

YAY! Monte Cristo fans...I will order one and TASTE it and give it to my DH, because I'm a dieting FREAK right now! I am in the 20 pounds by Sept. challenge. This Trip I just reported, I literally gained 10 pounds!!!! No Dole Whips or Corn Dogs or Funnel Cakes for the MAY trip (a single tear rolls slowly down my cheek...)

Thanks for reading WISHERS!


----------



## Glendamax

Aw Man! Looks like I just missed you! I just finished your last day. So cool you got to meet yet another DISer! I plan to meet about 3 people this September on my solo trip!

Glad you all had such a good time. I hope to get to DisneyLAND by 2009. Will be cool since I've never been there!

OH! Please post, or PM me your son's prom pics nexy month!

Have a great weekend! I'd better get off this computer and get outside since it will be 70degrees today!


----------



## twob4him

Awesome report! Thanks for sharing!   Let us know when you start your next one....you will have a pre-trippie??? NO???


----------



## celerystalker

Yay! 
You've got me wanting a corndog again! Not a very friendly thing to do to a fellow diser who has to diet. 
Can't wait for the picture comparison!


----------



## belle8306

I loved it!   You have such a sweet family!  I am looking forward to you going back so I can read another TR!


----------



## OhMari

I felt so bad today, because I just moved your WDW TR to the completed boards, but what do I see in the sig. another TR, but at DisneyLand.
Thanks for an enjoyable reading nite, took me away from my boards that I try to moderate.
I am so clueless about Disneyland, there are only 2 parks right?

So, a tad confused, are you going back to Disneyland or WDW?


----------



## UtahMama

Hi Mari! I'm going to Disneyland on May 7-10 AND Disney World in September (Free dining lured us like flies to a zapper). Yes, there's still just 2 parks but they are PACKED. 

The "done" TR board is sort of a sad place!!!! Kind of a grave yard.

So take your sweet time moving this puppy!

Thanks for your support and kind words. I appreciate ya!!!


----------



## Glendamax

UtahMama said:


> Hi Mari! I'm going to Disneyland on May 7-10 AND Disney World in September (Free dining lured us like flies to a zapper).


Hey! What are your dates for September?


----------



## UtahMama

Spt. 22 through Oct. 2nd...MNSSHP Oct 1st 

When for you Glenda? Was it earlier in Sept?


----------



## anut4disney

UtahMama said:


> Maybe you've read, "OUR BIG, FAT DISNEY VACATION"?
> 
> Go to page 14, 17, 21, 26, 33, 38, 41, 44



Just wanted to let you know that I just finished your TR and enjoyed it so much that I am now going to start on your new TR.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

OK, I just caught up! I still have to look again when I get home to see the pictures, but I have read the end!  I couldn't wait to comment though! 



UtahMama said:


> Norah and I then went on the Snow Whites Scary Adventures. No, my 2 year old princess isnt the least bit scared of this ride. Even though the cries and screams of a few other kids were drowning out the narration and music. Un-phased, she loves Dopey on this ride with the diamonds. I flash forward 20 years that my daughter is a *thriller-loving, diamond grubbing, dopey man seeking, horsy-riding, princess panty-wearing, lipgloss lover*, exactly like her mama!



OK, I knew we had a lot in common, but WOW! You just described me!


----------



## Glendamax

UtahMama said:


> Spt. 22 through Oct. 2nd...MNSSHP Oct 1st
> 
> When for you Glenda? Was it earlier in Sept?


Same week as last year - Sept. 9th-14th. Cassandra will be there then too!


----------



## lamagique

So, I just finished "OUR BIG, FAT DISNEY VACATION!" I was very interested in getting to know just WHO UtahMama was. I have heard many things about you. I have even referenced you in my own personal TR without ever reading your TRs. But I finally did... and I have to say that I was very... disappointed. Seriously. Just didn't live up to the hype.... HAHAHAHAHAH Just kidding man! FAKE OUT SUPREME... am I meanie for doing that? Hope you don't hate me!! Anyway, I just spent the last several hours of my life reading your other trip report and someday I will read this one and I just wanted to say that I thoroughly enjoyed it and you are very funny and even though I actually happen to like Diet Coke, I still like you too! YAY!!!!


----------



## LurrrvtheDuck

Awww, so sad to see it end.     Loved it and can't wait to see your pic comparisons for your May trip.    for another great TR UM!


----------



## mt mommy

Looking forward to the next one!! Can't wait.  I constantly tell people in WDW the great and fun differences in DLR and WDW.  Mostly they are shocked that Pirates is SOOOOOO much better in DLR.


----------



## Tensixmom

Have been absent from the boards for awhile, but it was nice to come back and read your trip report.  You have inspired me to actually do a trip report for our next trip, May 10-13 (oldest 18th birthday)...We'll that was the ploy i used to get the trip planed but it was really for mother's day.


----------



## Glendamax

lamagique said:


> So, I just finished "OUR BIG, FAT DISNEY VACATION!" I was very interested in getting to know just WHO UtahMama was. I have heard many things about you. I have even referenced you in my own personal TR without ever reading your TRs. But I finally did... and I have to say that I was very... disappointed. Seriously. Just didn't live up to the hype.... HAHAHAHAHAH Just kidding man! FAKE OUT SUPREME



 Now THAT was funny!


----------



## Ron from Michigan

Hey UTAHMAMA I just read your newest report and it was just as great as the last one. My wife and I will be at Disneyland ourselves next weekend May 17-20. It will be our first visit to DCA. I also grew up in SC, Garden Grove/Fountain Valley. I can remember going to Disneyland 100's of times as a kid. I can't wait to ride Pirates, Indy, Matterhorn etc. Can't wait to read your next report.


----------



## cmp1111

Utah Mama, I read this last week. Thanks for sharing again (I'm also a fan of your other report, but never posted.)

I have a HUGE love for DL. My DAunt lived in Long Beach for a very long time. She was the "cool aunt" - unmarried, no kids, willing to let me drink at 18...  and I went to visit her numerous times over the years. I have MUCH more DL experience than I do WDW experience... I was at the opening of Indiana Jones - so cool - and still much prefer POTC there. 

Now my DA lives in Park City, UT most of the time (retired, nice vacay home), and so DL opportunities are more limited (especially since I live on the East Coast now...) But, hey, if I vist her in Utah, can I meet you? Been to PC many a time as well...

Anywho, thanks for expressing the love that is so real for DL. I understand WDW is bigger and better, but for those of us, even remotely (keep in mind I grew up in IL) growing up with DL, there are some major advantages.


----------



## Millie12591

Uma~

No one else has said it besides TM, so I will! I loooove your reports, your a very funny gal. I've told some of my friends and family members, (the one's who call me a blogger because I've spent so much time online) about you and how darn funny you and DU are! I think this is like my third post online that didn't pertain to asking for advice and they still call me that! Ha! Anywho, I just wanted to say that's I've truly enjoyed all your reports, I fell in love with ya, along with TM, and DU. You guys should all go on the road together and become a stand up routine! LOL I would watch you! Well anyway, I hope your having a great time @ DL, and I hope to have as great a time in The World coming up in a few days!   I've never been and since I dicovered the boards I feel I'm pretty prepaired. So thank you again for all the great stories, (even my DS14 thinks your halarious! And pretty, he loves your picture with the Pepsi, actually so do I) he says you look like your in your twenties in that picture. You gotta love him.


----------



## vendell

I have literally spent ALL day reading your TRs.  I have enjoyed every minute of it.   You have such cute kids!  Can't wait to read future TRs.


----------



## RanStak65

There is a picture of someone who looks an awful lot like you on the cover of the IHC/IMC annual report. Is it just a coincedence?!?


----------



## UtahMama

RanStak65 said:


> There is a picture of someone who looks an awful lot like you on the cover of the IHC/IMC annual report. Is it just a coincedence?!?



Whuuuuut? It's snot me. Unless she's younger and hotter and thinner, then it's totally me! Don't I look good?


----------



## UtahMama

vendell said:


> I have literally spent ALL day reading your TRs.  I have enjoyed every minute of it.   You have such cute kids!  Can't wait to read future TRs.



Literally? WOW! Thanks!!!


They *are* kinda cute! Thank You!


----------



## UtahMama

Millie12591 said:


> Uma~
> 
> No one else has said it besides TM, so I will! I loooove your reports, your a very funny gal. I've told some of my friends and family members, (the one's who call me a blogger because I've spent so much time online) about you and how darn funny you and DU are! I think this is like my third post online that didn't pertain to asking for advice and they still call me that! Ha! Anywho, I just wanted to say that's I've truly enjoyed all your reports, I fell in love with ya, along with TM, and DU. You guys should all go on the road together and become a stand up routine! LOL I would watch you! Well anyway, I hope your having a great time @ DL, and I hope to have as great a time in The World coming up in a few days!   I've never been and since I dicovered the boards I feel I'm pretty prepaired. So thank you again for all the great stories, (even my DS14 thinks your halarious! And pretty, he loves your picture with the Pepsi, actually so do I) he says you look like your in your twenties in that picture. You gotta love him.



In my 20's???  That just made my day! 
We did have a nice time this last time. 
DU is my brudder from anudder mudder! I toadilly lof him!
SOME day I'll do stand up. When I grow up maybe?

Thanks so much for reading!


----------



## UtahMama

cmp1111 said:


> Utah Mama, I read this last week. Thanks for sharing again (I'm also a fan of your other report, but never posted.)
> 
> I have a HUGE love for DL. My DAunt lived in Long Beach for a very long time. She was the "cool aunt" - unmarried, no kids, willing to let me drink at 18...  and I went to visit her numerous times over the years. I have MUCH more DL experience than I do WDW experience... I was at the opening of Indiana Jones - so cool - and still much prefer POTC there.
> 
> Now my DA lives in Park City, UT most of the time (retired, nice vacay home), and so DL opportunities are more limited (especially since I live on the East Coast now...) But, hey, if I vist her in Utah, can I meet you? Been to PC many a time as well...
> 
> Anywho, thanks for expressing the love that is so real for DL. I understand WDW is bigger and better, but for those of us, even remotely (keep in mind I grew up in IL) growing up with DL, there are some major advantages.



Ohhh Park City is soooo great! Movie stars like it there even. 
Next time you come to Utah, let me know!

Disneyland is PURE Disney magic!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Ron from Michigan said:


> Hey UTAHMAMA I just read your newest report and it was just as great as the last one. My wife and I will be at Disneyland ourselves next weekend May 17-20. It will be our first visit to DCA. I also grew up in SC, Garden Grove/Fountain Valley. I can remember going to Disneyland 100's of times as a kid. I can't wait to ride Pirates, Indy, Matterhorn etc. Can't wait to read your next report.



I have to say, the Matterhorn is really rough! It's almost violent. My 2 1/2 year old LOVES it though. Each time I go for nostalgia's sake and somewhat dislike it. I wish they'd re-do it smoother. 

Did you guys have a good time? Did you just LOVE DCA???? 
The Disneyland of my childhood was sort-of unappreciated (at the time) because we went SOOOO many times. Now, it's such a treat! 

Thanks for reading! I may not be doing much TRing this next time (9/22-10/2 WDW) I haven't decided yet. We'll see.


----------



## mikamah

I just realized your trip report was over.  Hadn't checked in a while, I guess.  You are such a funny and talented writer.  Is the dl sequel being written now?  Or will we have to wait til the sept trip?  Thanks for sharing your beautiful family and memories with us.


----------



## Spartangirl

What a fun, fun read!  I know your trip report is over, but I just sat and read through the entire thing.  I loved it!     It sounds like your family has a blast while on vacation.


----------



## Ron from Michigan

Hey UtahMama we loved DCA. We loved all the different rides and shows there. The Aladian show is awesome. I must admit though that I like ToT better in Florida. We really enjoyed our time in this park. We did CA 1 1/2 days and Disneyland 2 1/2 days. I just love Disneyland PotC and Space Mt. are So much better here. I cant believe how smooth a ride Space is since they redid it. We had a great time. we stayed at Candy Cane Inn right around the corner.


----------



## Tanya90210

Just finished your DW Trippie... LOVED IT!!! your pictures were awesome... the kids are adorable... your DS6 reminds me alot of Jesse McCartney back when he was JR Chandler on AMC... 


Starting on this trippie of yours in hopes I will be able to do in 1 day... 


Tanya


----------



## Tanya90210

YAY!! got thru it before lunch!! What a great DL trip report... I hope I have some dis meets when we go this year


----------



## Eeyore's Tiara

Okay, I read this from back to front, which has me coming instead of going or something like that.  It was cool to see your trip begin since I started at the end, much less sad that way! 

Good grief!  What on earth have you been feeding Norah?  She must have grown 2 foot since last September!   (I need to know so I can slip it in my kids food... )  She's still just as cute as she can be!  

You still have it Umama, great trip report.  I about fell over when I read about Wendy's beavers and muffin tops.   What are the odds?    

When are you starting your September pretrippie report?   And what's up with going after we're all going to be there?      Are you trying to avoid us?      Hey, am I allowed to start my own drama and then sit back and watch? 

Well, that means all the tiaras will be there in September, just not at the same time, hmmmmmmmmm  must be that free dining thing.  

Hugs  to you and yours.


----------



## Leslieann1024

UtahMama said:


> Still February 24th...
> 
> 
> WHY do I pose like this??? I think it's to freak out my DS17!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there UMama !   Love reading your trippies, just had to chime in !
> 
> Is it just me ( I have a nasty habit of seeing things that aren't always there . . . )  or does the guy in this picture look like "The Stranger Who Appeared Out Of Nowhere And Sat In The First Row"  of Ashclan's Dorkapalooza Midnight Raid on Splash Mountain ?


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

UtahMama, I just HAVE to ask....

What infamous lipgloss do you use?


----------



## bdlily

From one Utah mama to THE UtahMama I just have to say:

 You are flippin' awesome! 
(was that Utahn enough for you?)

I found your TR's through reading LaLa's newest TR and I have entertained myself for the past two days reading through them.  What a FABULOUS way to ignore the pile of laundry and meal preparations.  M favorite diversion yet!

Thanks for the good time!


----------



## mariacj

I know this thread is over, but I wanted to let you know that I loved your TPs. I read both in under three days. I have fallen in love with your family and your little girl.  Your DL trip made me think of my trips in CA and your WDW TP has helped me plan ahead. I too am a Pepsi fan. As a side note, Peru, where I was born, is a Coke country and thus all my family drinks yucky coke. I bring my own Diet Pepsi to family functions only because I knwo I am not the only one that does not like the un-pepsi flavor of coke. lol. I look forward to your next TP. I may actually use the seacrh engine for any of your other posts. You have made it into my top fav DISsers. Ii would also like to thank you for introducing me to Gmax and Miss Twinkiemama. I hope all is well for you! 

I am doing my little dance because I got to post on UM's TP.     I feel like I just got to know a celebrity!!


----------



## DisDancerina

I just finished! It brought tears to my eyes because I'm going soon   I feel like you're my best friend   Can you send me the picture of TOT??  I just am curious   I'm astounded by the Jasmine! It makes me feel so good inside, that they'd accept her   Maybe I'll have a chance when I'm older!! Well, I really enjoyed your report. I hope to talk to you soon! Have A Nice Day, 

Dani


----------



## Just2DisneyKids

I wanted to say hello and let you know that I loved your TR, you are so funny!   

We are huge WDW people (I grew up in Orlando), but we have recently moved 4 hours from Disneyland so we must now become Disneyland people! (Oh the sacrifice  )  I know this TR is from your trip in February, a few times you referenced a trip coming up in May, did that ever happen?  Please tell me you are working on that TR!  You mentioned a possible comparison to WDW, I would so love that!  

Thanks again for the great read!


----------



## AURORA73

I have to say I love your trip reports both DL and WDW.  They are so fun to read.  My co-worker and I read TR's during our lunch break and sometimes not on our lunch breaks.  Yours have been among my favorites.  I also love reading your posts to other TR's.  We always look to see what UtahMama has to say.  

Plus it's fun that you are a fellow Utahn.


----------



## DisDancerina

I'm still gawking over your report UMama!!


----------

